# Mac Users: EyeConnect Works with the HR20



## machavez00

Eye Connect 1.7 is out and is Intel *ONLY* http://dl.elgato.com/eyeconnect/support/downloads/eyeconnect_17_608.dmg

This is the link for EyeConnect 1.6.7, the last universal version. http://dl.elgato.com/eyeconnect/support/downloads/eyeconnect_167_464.dmg
(For the more ambitious Mac users, here is the link to the EyeConnect plug in SDK
http://www.elgato.com/elgato/na/mainmenu/support/Update-Start/Plug-in-SDK-EyeConnect.en.html)

Note: You must have sharing turned on in iPhoto and iTunes
1) Install Eyeconnect, it will appear in the System 
Preferences window. 








2)Fire wall settings
Troubleshooting

Due to Apple's restrictions, playing back music that has been purchased from the iTunes Music Store is not supported.

Consult the owner's guide of your digital media player for setup assistance.

In general, all UPnP AV devices require that the Macintosh which runs EyeConnect and the player device both reside on the same local network and subnet. Generally, this means if you are setting up the player to use a wireless connection, and your Mac is connected to the network via Ethernet, you will need to ensure that your Airport or other Wi-Fi base station is set to bridge the wired and wireless networks.

If you do not see any devices, try stopping and restarting EyeConnect. Check whether the Mac OS X Firewall is running. If it is, you need to create a new access rule that opens up port 2170.

For Mac OS 10.4.x, open the Sharing System Preference pane and select the Firewall tab. Click New. In the next sheet, select Other from the Port Name dropdown menu, type 2170 in the Port Number field, and "EyeConnect" into the Description field. Click OK, then go to the EyeConnect preference pane and restart EyeConnect.

For Mac OS 10.5.x, open the Security System Preference pane and select the Firewall tab. Add "Allow incoming connections" for the EyeConnect application located at /Library/Application Support/EyeConnect/EyeConnect.app.

For Mac OS 10.6.x, open the Security System Preference pane and select the Firewall tab. Click the Advanced button, and add "Allow incoming connections" for the EyeConnect application located at /Library/Application Support/EyeConnect/EyeConnect.app, and disable "Stealth Mode".


















3) start the server and you should be good to go. (You should see the HR20 in the device widow )








Remember, Photo streaming (and video when enabled) is free for 30 days, after that it is music only unless you buy an activation key.


----------



## DCSholtis

machavez00 said:


> Nick from Elgato has sent me a link to an Eyeconnect beta (1.1.1b2) that works!
> Try it and give me your feedback It is a Mac UPnP A/V server. The pictures, etc will work for 30 days but the audio is free.
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/eyeconnect/ec111b2.zip


WOOT!!! It works on mp4s and ACCs!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## machavez00

DCSholtis said:


> WOOT!!! It works on mp4s and ACCs!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!


Are they ripped mp4's or purchased? I have a few I bought off iTunes and they will not play. All my other music is mp3


----------



## DCSholtis

machavez00 said:


> Are they ripped mp4's or purchased? I have a few I bought off iTunes and they will not play. All my other music is mp3


Both. The purchased ones are the "Plus" ones, with the DRM removed. I have no mp3s. I will try the ones that are still DRM protected and see what happens. I'll report back in a few


----------



## machavez00

I just ripped "Abraxas" in AAC and it plays. No DRM music.


----------



## dmurphy

machavez00 said:


> Nick from Elgato has sent me a link to an Eyeconnect beta (1.1.1b2) that works!
> Try it and give me your feedback It is a Mac UPnP A/V server. The pictures, etc will work for 30 days but the audio is free.
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/eyeconnect/ec111b2.zip


Well to heck with TwonkyVision then. 

Way to go Elgato!!!


----------



## machavez00

dmurphy said:


> Well to heck with TwonkyVision then.
> 
> Way to go Elgato!!!


In any case, thanks for all your hard work to get Twonky to work. The pictures are still squeezed with T, not so with EyeConnect.


----------



## dmurphy

machavez00 said:


> In any case, thanks for all your hard work to get Twonky to work. The pictures are still squeezed with T, not so with EyeConnect.


'twas nothing, really. No big deal. I like the EyeConnect solution a LOT better.

Having said that ... I just gave it a try - my AAC files work fine, but Protected AAC don't.

I found one or two that do, but I have no idea what the story is with that. Most of them say "Can't load media file" which is what I expected ...

Awesome job getting in touch with the folks at Elgato - thanks for staying on top of it and getting us a kick-ass solution! Those Windows folks can only DREAM of having such an elegant way to do this ......


----------



## dmurphy

DCSholtis said:


> Both. The purchased ones are the "Plus" ones, with the DRM removed. I have no mp3s. I will try the ones that are still DRM protected and see what happens. I'll report back in a few


No go on the DRM ones; glad that the Plus ones work though! Unfortunately of the 106 "Protected AAC" files, iTunes Plus only offers to convert 2 of 'em.

D'oh!


----------



## DCSholtis

Anyway to stop the music other than shutting off EyeConnect then restarting it?


----------



## DCSholtis

dmurphy said:


> No go on the DRM ones; glad that the Plus ones work though! Unfortunately of the 106 "Protected AAC" files, iTunes Plus only offers to convert 2 of 'em.
> 
> D'oh!


Only 2?? Ouch!! I wish all record companies went DRM free though would make things ALOT easier. And I second what has been said, thank you for the Twonky solution!!


----------



## machavez00

DCSholtis said:


> Anyway to stop the music other than shutting off EyeConnect then restarting it?


Dumb question, other than pressing the stop or exit button?


----------



## dmurphy

DCSholtis said:


> Anyway to stop the music other than shutting off EyeConnect then restarting it?


Does pressing the 'stop' button on the remote stop it?


----------



## DCSholtis

dmurphy said:


> Does pressing the 'stop' button on the remote stop it?


That worked!! Though I have to tell you....Metallica never sounded so good as it does coming thru my TV while watching a ballgame.


----------



## dmurphy

DCSholtis said:


> That worked!! Though I have to tell you....Metallica never sounded so good as it does coming thru my TV while watching a ballgame.


Well, as a Yankee fan, I get to hear Metallica in the 9th whenever Mo comes in to shut it down.

And yes, it never sounded so good as a rockin' Yankee Stadium with 58,000 fans going crazy!


----------



## DCSholtis

machavez00 said:


> Dumb question, other than pressing the stop or exit button?


Actually the more I tinker with it, pressing the stop, exit OR pressing the yellow button. Neither of them work.


----------



## machavez00

Audio Podcasts will also play


----------



## machavez00

DCSholtis said:


> Actually the more I tinker with it, pressing the stop, exit OR pressing the yellow button. Neither of them work.


Works on my Harmony 670, are the batteries low?


----------



## DCSholtis

machavez00 said:


> Works on my Harmony 670


I may have to program a button or two as I have tried the exit and yellow buttons. Pressing the yellow shows the other program indicating that SHOULD be the audio coming through but its not. Hitting exit same. Possible I have to tinker with my Xbox model Harmony a bit.


----------



## machavez00

My card expired and I'm waiting for new card to show up so I can activate the picture/video functions


----------



## dmurphy

machavez00 said:


> My card expired and I'm waiting for new card to show up so I can activate the picture/video functions


Which card expired? Your access card? That's... bizarre. I have several (quite) old access cards and they're doing fine.


----------



## DCSholtis

dmurphy said:


> Which card expired? Your access card? That's... bizarre. I have several (quite) old access cards and they're doing fine.


I think he meant his credit card so he could purchase a license to activate the rest. Right now only audio works. And I'm still trying to figure out how to shut off the music when I'm finished short of shutting down the server and restarting it. The Yellow, Exit and Stop buttons are recognized but do nothing. Pressing the yellow chances the info on the timeline on the bottom to whatever is on the TV however the audio is still my music. Strange I know.


----------



## TimeShifter

I had installed the trial version a few months back, so my trial is expired with this beta, which means i'm restricted to "audio only" mode. And, it works great. But, before I throw $50 at this, has anyone tried streaming HD video recorded with EyeTV? Or, does the HR20 not support it anyway, regardless of the fact that EyeConnect does?


----------



## machavez00

TimeShifter said:


> I had installed the trial version a few months back, so my trial is expired with this beta, which means i'm restricted to "audio only" mode. And, it works great. But, before I throw $50 at this, has anyone tried streaming HD video recorded with EyeTV? Or, does the HR20 not support it anyway, regardless of the fact that EyeConnect does?


Video streaming to the HR20 is not supported yet, Mac or PC.


----------



## TimeShifter

machavez00 said:


> Video streaming to the HR20 is not supported yet, Mac or PC.


That's what I needed to know. Thanks!


----------



## machavez00

TimeShifter said:


> I had installed the trial version a few months back, so my trial is expired with this beta, which means i'm restricted to "audio only" mode. And, it works great. But, before I throw $50 at this, has anyone tried streaming HD video recorded with EyeTV? Or, does the HR20 not support it anyway, regardless of the fact that EyeConnect does?





machavez00 said:


> Video streaming to the HR20 is not supported yet, Mac or PC.


Video streaming is sometime in the future


----------



## machavez00

I have noticed between WMP11 and EyeConnect is that there are folders instead of thumbnails when browsing pictures, otherwise it works pretty darn good, well worth the money and a lot better than Twonky! Music files are in track order instead of alpha order.


----------



## bobnielsen

I've been pretty happy with Twonky, but downloaded this one to give it a try. It interacts with EyeTV, so when the HR20 supports video, I'll be set there. Music worked fine but I can't access pictures (I imported some into iPhoto). I'm downloading the documentation now and expect that will get me straightened out.


----------



## machavez00

bobnielsen said:


> I've been pretty happy with Twonky, but downloaded this one to give it a try. It interacts with EyeTV, so when the HR20 supports video, I'll be set there. Music worked fine but I can't access pictures (I imported some into iPhoto). I'm downloading the documentation now and expect that will get me straightened out.


Make sure you turn sharing on in iPhoto. I also had to add iPhoto under contents even though it is the there under "your name's" pictures. Once I did that I could view my iPhoto library.


----------



## bobnielsen

Thanks, that fixed it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Now I see why I missed this announcement...
I have moved it back over to the Q&A forum...
So it can get more "views"

As it is a big deal.


----------



## bobnielsen

Would a separate Media Share/Networking (and later VOD) forum make sense?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

bobnielsen said:


> Would a separate Media Share/Networking (and later VOD) forum make sense?


We will see how it evolves


----------



## machavez00

Earl Bonovich said:


> Now I see why I missed this announcement...
> I have moved it back over to the Q&A forum...
> So it can get more "views"
> 
> As it is a big deal.


Thanks. It works a lot better than Twonky for me.


----------



## bobnielsen

machavez00 said:


> Thanks. It works a lot better than Twonky for me.


There are a number of features about Twonky I like better, such as the web configuration rather than System Preferences, but Twonky distorts many of my pictures, which EyeConnect does not. They both do a good job with music (I don't have as many files as some others do), but I expect that EyeConnect will really shine when video becomes available (which will probably be long after my 30-day trial ends).


----------



## quadbill

used twonky, tried eyeconnect and i like it much better. very easy, much faster


----------



## Canis Lupus

Any advice on why I'm getting only static streaming from iTunes?
Playlist shows up, can select songs, but only static. Just tried one other track and heard the first second, still with static, and then full static - literally like a radio station tuning issue. 

Is the wireless modem too close to the HR-20. causing interference?

I'm sending wirelessly from iTunes to the modem, but then obviously ethernet from the modem to the HR-20. 

Any ideas? 



Photos work properly, although I also had to "add again" my iPhoto library.


----------



## machavez00

Canis Lupus said:


> Any advice on why I'm getting only static streaming from iTunes?
> Playlist shows up, can select songs, but only static. Just tried one other track and heard the first second, still with static, and then full static - literally like a radio station tuning issue.
> 
> Is the wireless modem too close to the HR-20. causing interference?
> 
> I'm sending wirelessly from iTunes to the modem, but then obviously ethernet from the modem to the HR-20.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Photos work properly, although I also had to "add again" my iPhoto library.


did you download 1.1 or the Beta? 1.1 does not support audio, you need to download the beta in OP.
Michael


----------



## Canis Lupus

Thanks machavez,
I don't see the direct link to the Beta in the OP. Maybe I'm not looking in the right place?
Thanks for the help. 
CL

EDIT: Nevermind - right-clicked and downloading now. Thanks man.


----------



## Canis Lupus

WOW- killer app. 
All we need now is video - and who needs Apple TV. C'mon D* !

Machavez, can you get the "with slideshow" selection to work? 

Do you need a slideshow already running, then add already playing music to join together? 

Thanks.


----------



## machavez00

Canis Lupus said:


> WOW- killer app.
> All we need now is video - and who needs Apple TV. C'mon D* !
> 
> Machavez, can you get the "with slideshow" selection to work?
> 
> Do you need a slideshow already running, then add already playing music to join together?
> 
> Thanks.


yes and yes

When you select play with slide show, or if you want to look at photos and it will ask do you want to view with music, it will take you back to the menu and you select the audio/photos you want to go with the other.

You will need to create albums from the photos you want to view (if you have not already), otherwise all you will see is the entire iPhoto library as one huge slide show. you also need to turn sharing on in iPhoto. You may need to manually add iPhoto in the preference pane, even though it is there already.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Killer - pulling from 3 computers on the network with music and photos.


----------



## DCSholtis

Here is something Im not sure if anyone is seeing. Currently when I select Music and Pictures Im seeing my computer listed 3 times. The first is the music and the other 2 say no files in folders. Im guessing the 2nd listing would be for any pictures and the 3rd is video?!!


----------



## bobnielsen

Canis Lupus said:


> WOW- killer app.
> All we need now is video - and who needs Apple TV. C'mon D* !


I can imagine how all my ripped DVDs at iPod resolution will look on an HD set


----------



## machavez00

DCSholtis said:


> Here is something Im not sure if anyone is seeing. Currently when I select Music and Pictures Im seeing my computer listed 3 times. The first is the music and the other 2 say no files in folders. Im guessing the 2nd listing would be for any pictures and the 3rd is video?!!


Twonky or EyeConnect?


----------



## DCSholtis

EyeConnect


----------



## machavez00

DCSholtis said:


> Here is something Im not sure if anyone is seeing. Currently when I select Music and Pictures Im seeing my computer listed 3 times. The first is the music and the other 2 say no files in folders. Im guessing the 2nd listing would be for any pictures and the 3rd is video?!!





machavez00 said:


> Twonky or EyeConnect?





DCSholtis said:


> EyeConnect


The only thing I am see more than one of is in the sub menus is the photos, and that is due to having to manually add iPhoto a second time for the HR20 to stream photos. There were posts in the Twonky threads of the same thing

Just an FYI if you are debating about buying an activation key.
I received an e mail from Tech support stating that my activation key will work when the next full version is released in a few months.


----------



## DCSholtis

I think Im going to buy the key. I had been thinking about it but I like EyeConnect more than Twonky due to being about to play mp4s and the like. Thanks.


----------



## Canis Lupus

hehe - true. but it's also a lot cheaper than 300 bucks. 



bobnielsen said:


> I can imagine how all my ripped DVDs at iPod resolution will look on an HD set


----------



## Canis Lupus

DC - is this because of the folders you have selected under the "Content" tab? By default, you should have a Music, Photos, Movies, and EyeTV folder.

I also had to manually add a second Photos folder to get it to read and list the photos properly. Make sure you don't delete the Default Photos folder, otherwise photos will stop working.



DCSholtis said:


> Here is something Im not sure if anyone is seeing. Currently when I select Music and Pictures Im seeing my computer listed 3 times. The first is the music and the other 2 say no files in folders. Im guessing the 2nd listing would be for any pictures and the 3rd is video?!!


----------



## DCSholtis

THAT was my problem... Thanks!!


----------



## toddrohner

I am unable to access my photos or music with EyeConnect.

I have installed the software from the provided link. Installation went fine and EyeConnect detects the hr20 (as DIRECTV Plus HD DVR). It is checked to enable. On the content screen I have selected the check box for share my content. In both iPhoto and iDVD I have set preferences to allow sharing.

I saw mention in earlier posts of needing to add additional photo and music entries in EyeConnect. I tried this as both the folder type and iphoto or itunes type.

My computer shows up in the HR20 photos and music. When I select either the music or photos folder it says there are no files. The only time that I was able to get anything to show was when I re-executed the installer. This allowed my photo albums to show in the photos folder and playlists/songs to show in music folder. When this content was listed, it still would not "play" on hr20. This content no longer lists on the hr20.

For reference I am running EyeConnect on OS X 10.4.10 with all software up to date. HR20-700.

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## machavez00

toddrohner said:


> I am unable to access my photos or music with EyeConnect.
> 
> I have installed the software from the provided link. Installation went fine and EyeConnect detects the hr20 (as DIRECTV Plus HD DVR). It is checked to enable. On the content screen I have selected the check box for share my content. In both iPhoto and iDVD I have set preferences to allow sharing.
> 
> I saw mention in earlier posts of needing to add additional photo and music entries in EyeConnect. I tried this as both the folder type and iphoto or itunes type.
> 
> My computer shows up in the HR20 photos and music. When I select either the music or photos folder it says there are no files. The only time that I was able to get anything to show was when I re-executed the installer. This allowed my photo albums to show in the photos folder and playlists/songs to show in music folder. When this content was listed, it still would not "play" on hr20. This content no longer lists on the hr20.
> 
> For reference I am running EyeConnect on OS X 10.4.10 with all software up to date. HR20-700.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


You only need to add a second pictures sharing under content, delete the other music folder, that may be the source of the problem You mentioned having sharing turned on in iPhoto and iDVD; did you mean iTunes, not iDVD? Do you have port 2170 open? It sound like you do because the HR20 is showing up in the device pane, but I may be wrong on that.

PPC or Intel?


----------



## kbk

I got my HR20 with EyeConnect, but not quite as expected.

For me the iPhoto and iTunes sharing did not work. On the music side I got this folder is empty messages when I would try any folder other than playlists. On the playlist i could see the playlist titles but nothing would happen when I tried to access those. On the photo side a similar thing was happening. I saw the albums and slideshows as folders but nothing would happen when I tried to access them. I turned on both iPhoto and iTunes sharing and turned off my firewall and it still wouldn't work.

Then, I added the actual folder containing my music "~/Music/iTunes/iTunes Music" as a Folder type in EyeConnect and now I could access my music. However, my playlists don't work and can only navigate the music files as they are stored on my computer and not in the way that iTunes organizes them. I got photo sharing to work in a similar manner and with the same kinds of limitations. 

Has anybody got their system working so that the iTunes and iPhoto functionality is available?


----------



## machavez00

kbk said:


> I got my HR20 with EyeConnect, but not quite as expected.
> 
> For me the iPhoto and iTunes sharing did not work. On the music side I got this folder is empty messages when I would try any folder other than playlists. On the playlist i could see the playlist titles but nothing would happen when I tried to access those. On the photo side a similar thing was happening. I saw the albums and slideshows as folders but nothing would happen when I tried to access them. I turned on both iPhoto and iTunes sharing and turned off my firewall and it still wouldn't work.
> 
> Then, I added the actual folder containing my music "~/Music/iTunes/iTunes Music" as a Folder type in EyeConnect and now I could access my music. However, my playlists don't work and can only navigate the music files as they are stored on my computer and not in the way that iTunes organizes them. I got photo sharing to work in a similar manner and with the same kinds of limitations.
> 
> Has anybody got their system working so that the iTunes and iPhoto functionality is available?


Welcome! :welcome_s

For some reason it is necessary to add a second photo sharing under content for the photos to play. With iPhoto it is best to create albums from your photos. This way you can view those photos and not have to go through the entire library. I have the songs in my iTunes library sorted by album. I don't know if that makes a difference or not. I have the option under the music menu to view them by artist, album, composer, etc.


----------



## toddrohner

machavez00 said:


> You only need to add a second pictures sharing under content, delete the other music folder, that may be the source of the problem You mentioned having sharing turned on in iPhoto and iDVD; did you mean iTunes, not iDVD? Do you have port 2170 open? It sound like you do because the HR20 is showing up in the device pane, but I may be wrong on that.
> 
> PPC or Intel?


My bad. Yes, itunes, not idvd. I have just completed a project in idvd, so it must be stuck in my head.

I have not activated the firewall on the computer, so port 2170 should be wide open from within the network.

I am using Intel. A month old macbook pro. FYI, my router is the Airport Extreme.

FWIW, my computer is listed on the HR20 twice. One of the computers listed the folders eyetv, movies, music, photos. The other computer immediately does not give these folders and lists no files.


----------



## Canis Lupus

hey guys,
make sure you've downloaded the zip file pointing to the Beta version of the next release. As mentioned by machavez, the eariler version does not support music at all.

http://s3.amazonaws.com/eyeconnect/ec111b2.zip

Second, sounds like you've been tweaking the "Content" tab a bit. 
You might try starting from scratch by removing all those shared folders you've got, and then adding back only the iTunes and iPhoto default folders (not any direct stand-alone folders like iTunes Music, etc. ) to start.

Make sure you DO NOT alter the name of the iTunes folder when you add it back.

Start Eye Connect running again, then test the HR-20 to see if your computer shows up, and hopefully just one 

If it's talking to the HR-20, there's nothing wrong with your port/firewall settings.

I suspect what you've been seeing is a list of songs on the left side of the TV screen, with only "Hot Tips" or whatever showing up in the larger portion of the screen. If you see this, your music will not load. Your playlists, albums, podcasts etc should show on the left, and the track list inside those playlists should show up in that "Hot Tips" larger portion. Now it will work. Press STOP on the remote to stop the track and return to HR-20 channel audio.

For iPhoto, once you've added back the default iPhoto content (again, do NOT change the name of your iPhoto content), go ahead and go back to Content tab and add the iPhoto folder again, except this time give it another name. Keep both of those folders.

Just like iTunes, you should see iPhoto albums populating the left hand side, and a list of the images themselves within that Album populating the larger portion of the screen.


----------



## toddrohner

I typically do not login as the admin user on my computer. I just login as a non admin. I initially installed the eyeconnect while logged in as non admin. I have not had problems installing other software this way. I just get prompted to enter the admin username and password.

With the difficulties I was having, I decided to uninstall the software and reinstall it as the admin user. Proceeding this way allowed the hr20 to connect to eyeconnect content without issue. Works great.

Thank you machavez00 and canis lupis for your help. :goodjob: I hope my explanation prevents others from making the same mistake that I did.


----------



## Canis Lupus

toddrohner said:


> I typically do not login as the admin user on my computer. I just login as a non admin. I initially installed the eyeconnect while logged in as non admin. I have not had problems installing other software this way. I just get prompted to enter the admin username and password.
> 
> With the difficulties I was having, I decided to uninstall the software and reinstall it as the admin user. Proceeding this way allowed the hr20 to connect to eyeconnect content without issue. Works great.
> 
> Thank you machavez00 and canis lupis for your help. :goodjob: I hope my explanation prevents others from making the same mistake that I did.


Not a mistake at all todd, and glad we could help. It makes sense that the home admin users folders may be the only accessible ones under the current Beta. thanks for the info.


----------



## toddrohner

Canis Lupus said:


> Not a mistake at all todd, and glad we could help. It makes sense that the home admin users folders may be the only accessible ones under the current Beta. thanks for the info.


Folders for both users are accessible. It was just that the installation needed be completed by the admin user.

When I pick the pictures or music on the hr20, it lists both users (and the extra iphoto I created). I just select which one I want and then content for selected user is available.


----------



## theantidote

Has anyone else noticed high CPU usage from eyeconnect? It must be some type of bug.


----------



## machavez00

I have sent Elgato a screen grab of the preference pane and an explanation of what we have done to get photos to stream


----------



## machavez00

theantidote said:


> Has anyone else noticed high CPU usage from eyeconnect? It must be some type of bug.


I opened activity monitor and it looks looks normal on my dual 1.25 gig power Mac


----------



## DCSholtis

Normal here as well on my MacBookPro


----------



## Canis Lupus

I think a few of us will be around for the Networking/VOD chat sessions tonight, so if anyone needs help with EyeConnect maybe we can do some of that as well for Mac users who want to try it.


----------



## LameLefty

Okay just tried this today on my MacBook Pro C2D running OS X 10.4.10 and all the latest updates. It installed fine and even shows my HR20 on the Start/Stop page but under IP address it says "offline." For just a second once it showed the correct IP but as soon as I hit menu on the HR20 to see if my Mac was listed there, the IP disappeared and it said "offline" again. My HR20 does not show my Mac but does access the TVersity server running the bedroom PC just fine, so it's clearly not an internal network issue, I don't think, just some setting on this machine.

EDITED TO ADD: Okay, duh. Disregard the user error - no coffee yet this morning. I just powered the HR20 off and back on and it works now - my Mac shows up on the menu along with my PC. The Preference Pane still shows the IP as "offline" (after flashing the correct IP for a second as it powered on) but it works so I don't care.


----------



## toddrohner

For me, eyeconnect does not show an IP address (rather then offline) until after I select the computer on the HR20. Eyeconnect continues to show the IP after I exit the menu for a short bit, but then returns to offline. The status seems to indicate a connection rather than the up/down status of the remote machine (HR20).


----------



## sturub

can someone tell me what this is supposed to do - I am a MAC newbie - just bought my first IMAC


----------



## robgettier

Has anyone had success playing music with slideshow or photos with music?

Also, when playing music, is there any way to display via full screen the song info like Apple TV would? I am aware you can hit info to get song and also use the yellow button to control.


----------



## machavez00

Yes, I have played music with slide shows and vice versa. I only know of using the info button to display song info


----------



## toddrohner

sturub said:


> can someone tell me what this is supposed to do - I am a MAC newbie - just bought my first IMAC


This will let you view your digital photos and listen to music from your Mac on the HR20.

The HR20 has functionality to access photos and music off of your computer. The supported configuration is when accessing these files from a Windows Viiv computer. Utilizing eyeconnect is a method to access this HR20 functionality with a Mac.

One thing to be aware of, you will not be able to play music with DRM on the HR20. This would be songs purchased on iTunes, with the exception of the iTunes Plus songs. The iTunes plus songs do not have DRM. Any songs in your iTunes library that you ripped from CD do not have DRM and you can play on the HR20.


----------



## toddrohner

robgettier said:


> Has anyone had success playing music with slideshow or photos with music?


I have been able to play music with a slideshow. You need to select on the HR20 what music you want to play with the slideshow.

When I create a slidesow in iPhoto, I always select music to go along with it. The HR20 does not seem to recognize this setting from the Mac. If I want to play this music with the slideshow on the HR20, I just need to select the music. (I usually create a playlist in iTunes for a slideshow. An unintended benefit is that it is now easy for me to select the music when playing a slideshow on the HR20.)


----------



## Canis Lupus

FYI as well. Following the latest CE release, EyeConnect now works successfully on my PS3. Prior to the release, the computers would show up and folders would be displayed, but "There are no titles" always appeared (empty folders). Now it does work, although you get occasional "network errors" from the PS3 (at least I do).


----------



## sturub

what can i use to get songs and photos from a non-viiv pc


----------



## machavez00

There are several options. Windows Media Player 11, Twonky, and TVersity are the three most used.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=74426 wmp11
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73279 Twonky
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75287 TVeristy


----------



## 420greg

I have eyeconnect installed an my macbook. I can not see my HR20 listed.
I can not see my macbook listed in the HR20 menu.

The HR20 can connect to the internet. I can see it in my router and it has an IP and I can ping it.

I restarted the HR20 like I read in an earlier post and still nothing.

Eye connect just says 'no UPnP devices found'


----------



## LameLefty

420greg said:


> I have eyeconnect installed an my macbook. I can not see my HR20 listed.
> I can not see my macbook listed in the HR20 menu.
> 
> The HR20 can connect to the internet. I can see it in my router and it has an IP and I can ping it.
> 
> I restarted the HR20 like I read in an earlier post and still nothing.
> 
> Eye connect just says 'no UPnP devices found'


You need to use the beta version linked in the first post of this thread. The current release doesn't work.


----------



## 420greg

LameLefty said:


> You need to use the beta version linked in the first post of this thread. The current release doesn't work.


That is the version I am using.

I just tried Twonky, it does not see my HR20 either.


----------



## machavez00

420greg said:


> That is the version I am using.
> 
> I just tried Twonky, it does not see my HR20 either.


Have you opened up port 2170 in the firewall/sharing settings?


----------



## 420greg

machavez00 said:


> Have you opened up port 2170 in the firewall/sharing settings?


I just added 2170 to the macbooks firewall setting to allow network traffic.

Rerstarted teh server and the HR20.

They are still not communicating.

I am going to try to swap network cables with my slingbox. Strange if it is the cable since the HR20 passes the connect to the network/internet test.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Hi Greg,
How is your MacBook connecting to the network? Wired or wireless? Also what modem/router are u using? Also. your OS?


----------



## 420greg

Canis Lupus said:


> Hi Greg,
> How is your MacBook connecting to the network? Wired or wireless? Also what modem/router are u using? Also. your OS?


Mac OS 10.4.10
The Mac is connected via wire to an airport extreme (the new one that does N) anf the HR20 is on a wire plug in to an 5 port 1 gig netgear hub, whcih is also plugged in toeh airport extreme.

DHCP is disabled in the airport extreme and I use my Netopia DSL modem/router for port mapping, NAT etc. The modem can see the HR20 as I can see it in the LAN list with name and IP. But my macbook and my ibm laptop can not see or ping the HR20.


----------



## LameLefty

It sounds like the issue is then between your DSL router and your Airport Extreme n. 

If it were me, I'd disable NAT filtering and DHCP on the DSL modem/router and let the Airport Extreme n handle it all - I'm on cable but aside from that, that's what I do. My cable modem is connected straight to my Airport Extreme n, my bedroom PC is wired into that, everything else connects wirelessly and it all works fine - three Mac laptops, two PC desktops, Xbox360 and HR20 (both of these plugged into a Buffalo 4-port wireless ethernet bridge).


----------



## jbongiovi

Don't mean to sound stupid, but I've got the HR20-700 recognizing my Mac and I've got EyeConnect recognizing the "DirecTV Plus HD DVR." But I don't know where to go next. I've restarted the DVR and I've added two new folders for iTunes and iPhoto. I've also made sure my firewall is down on port 2170. 

Where on my TV screen do I access my music, photos, etc? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## DCSholtis

Go into your Menu there SHOULD be a option for Music and Pictures. Click.


----------



## machavez00

jbongiovi said:


> Don't mean to sound stupid, but I've got the HR20-700 recognizing my Mac and I've got EyeConnect recognizing the "DirecTV Plus HD DVR." But I don't know where to go next. I've restarted the DVR and I've added two new folders for iTunes and iPhoto. I've also made sure my firewall is down on port 2170.
> 
> Where on my TV screen do I access my music, photos, etc? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


you need only to add a second iPhoto folder


----------



## jbongiovi

First, thank you very much for the assistance. 

I just looked and saw the "Music and Photos" option under the Menu. And I've now properly added new "folders" with the correct paths to the iPhoto and iTunes libraries. But I can't get the photos to "play". Nothing is happening when I hit "select" or "play". Am I missing something with the remotes keys?


----------



## machavez00

jbongiovi said:


> First, thank you very much for the assistance.
> 
> I just looked and saw the "Music and Photos" option under the Menu. And I've now properly added new "folders" with the correct paths to the iPhoto and iTunes libraries. But I can't get the photos to "play". Nothing is happening when I hit "select" or "play". Am I missing something with the remotes keys?


You need to turn sharing on in the preferences for both iTunes and iPhoto.


----------



## jbongiovi

Already did that. Sorry for the newbie-sounding question, but do the programs need to be open on the Mac for this to work?


----------



## machavez00

jbongiovi said:


> Already did that. Sorry for the newbie-sounding question, but do the programs need to be open on the Mac for this to work?


No, the do not. Just asking, do you have port 2170 open? It sounds like you do since it is seeing the DVR


----------



## DFDureiko

I have downloaded and started eyeconnect on my MacBook, turned on photo and itunes sharing. the Macbook sees the HR20, I tested the HR20, it's connected to the 'net. (via eithernet wifi bridge, and Aiport network.
the HR20 does not have music/photo's in the menu. I've restarted both the HR20 and the Mac, sitll nothing? 
Advice?
Dan


----------



## jbongiovi

Finally got mine to work, but trashing the preference files (located in the main Library file) and reinstalling. Remembered also to trash the preference pane. When I did so, my new folders showed up alongside the built-in folders and I went from having 3 Macs showing in the DVR's Music and Photos menu to just one. I was then able to run a slide show with a particular iPhoto album and a particular iTunes playlist. So it worked.

Couple of questions though: Is there anyway to change the aspect ratio of the photos (all mine were narrowed a bit)? And is there anyway to tweak a slide show (the photos show for roughly 15-20 seconds)?

One last question: Has anyone used AppleTV to compare it with EyeConnect? If so, can you list some comparisons (pros and cons)? 

Thanks.


----------



## Canis Lupus

I don't think you can change the aspect ratio or scale at this time, as I believe the displaying is handled at the HR-20, which would limit what you can do 'cuz you're going from an RGB display (your computer) to an NTSC display (your TV). The only workaround would be to edit your photos in aspect/scale to match your NTSC settings as closely as possible. Lots of work to pull off for maybe not so much gain.

As far as AppleTV, I don't have one. but I imagine once video streaming is supported on the HR-20, I don't see why it wouldn't be just as good, since it ultimately depends on the quality of the video file you're sending to the HR-20.



jbongiovi said:


> Finally got mine to work, but trashing the preference files (located in the main Library file) and reinstalling. Remembered also to trash the preference pane. When I did so, my new folders showed up alongside the built-in folders and I went from having 3 Macs showing in the DVR's Music and Photos menu to just one. I was then able to run a slide show with a particular iPhoto album and a particular iTunes playlist. So it worked.
> 
> Couple of questions though: Is there anyway to change the aspect ratio of the photos (all mine were narrowed a bit)? And is there anyway to tweak a slide show (the photos show for roughly 15-20 seconds)?
> 
> One last question: Has anyone used AppleTV to compare it with EyeConnect? If so, can you list some comparisons (pros and cons)?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Canis Lupus

DF, you're using the Beta software version correct?

Also - you might try restarting the HR-20 with the Ethernet cable unplugged, then add the cable back once the HR has restarted - then try it again.



DFDureiko said:


> I have downloaded and started eyeconnect on my MacBook, turned on photo and itunes sharing. the Macbook sees the HR20, I tested the HR20, it's connected to the 'net. (via eithernet wifi bridge, and Aiport network.
> the HR20 does not have music/photo's in the menu. I've restarted both the HR20 and the Mac, sitll nothing?
> Advice?
> Dan


----------



## fmcbride

Needs some help. Got the HR-20 on the network. Tested the connection, it works. Installed the beta EyeConnect. But I can't see the HR-20 in the EyeConnect preference. However, EyeConnect can see the PS3. Any thoughts on what I might be missing?


----------



## machavez00

fmcbride said:


> Needs some help. Got the HR-20 on the network. Tested the connection, it works. Installed the beta EyeConnect. But I can't see the HR-20 in the EyeConnect preference. However, EyeConnect can see the PS3. Any thoughts on what I might be missing?


sometime it is necessary to restart the HR20 to get recognized. Also do you have port 2170 opened?


----------



## fmcbride

machavez00 said:


> sometime it is necessary to restart the HR20 to get recognized. Also do you have port 2170 opened?


How should the restart of the HR20 be performed? (Power button on the front, unplug unit, reset button,..)

I believe port 2170 is open, because the PS3 is seen in EyeConnect.


----------



## LameLefty

fmcbride said:


> How should the restart of the HR20 be performed? (Power button on the front, unplug unit, reset button,..)
> 
> I believe port 2170 is open, because the PS3 is seen in EyeConnect.


You should restart the receiver by the use of the GUI menu - select setup and down at the bottom is an option for "Restart Recorder" - make sure you select THAT one and not the reset option, which will wipe out your recordings and settings.


----------



## machavez00

fmcbride said:


> How should the restart of the HR20 be performed? (Power button on the front, unplug unit, reset button,..)
> 
> I believe port 2170 is open, because the PS3 is seen in EyeConnect.


I figured as much. Do a menu restart.


----------



## fmcbride

LameLefty said:


> You should restart the receiver by the use of the GUI menu - select setup and down at the bottom is an option for "Restart Recorder" - make sure you select THAT one and not the reset option, which will wipe out your recordings and settings.


Thanks for the Help. I'll give that a try.


----------



## Rugged

Hi All

I'm in the planning stages for my home entertainment setup and have a few questions. I have the HR-20 but it isn't networked yet.

I'm going to buy the new Imac but don't understand the difference between the airport extreme vs. base station. Which one do I need if I want to have other computers (to include PCs) on the network? Also what do I need to hook the HR20 into to get it on the net?

Also, I've looked into EyeTV and Eyeconnect and am confused. Will I need both?

thanks.


----------



## machavez00

Rugged said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm in the planning stages for my home entertainment setup and have a few questions. I have the HR-20 but it isn't networked yet.
> 
> I'm going to buy the new Imac but don't understand the difference between the airport extreme vs. base station. Which one do I need if I want to have other computers (to include PCs) on the network? Also what do I need to hook the HR20 into to get it on the net?
> 
> Also, I've looked into EyeTV and Eyeconnect and am confused. Will I need both?
> 
> thanks.


AirPort Extreme is the name given to Apple branded wireless. All new Airport products are of the "extreme" 802.11n (300 Mbs) variety now. The older AirPort was 802.11b (11Mbps). The new iMac has AirPort Extreme card installed. You will need to buy an *AirPort Extreme Base *station to connect to the modem or any 802.11n WAP http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...abComputerSP&sp=+brand+skuid&usc=abcat0500000
The Apple AirPort base station retails for $180, D-Link sells for $60 at BB. As always you get what you pay for.

Will you need both, no.
EyeTv is software/hardware to turn your mac into a DVR. http://www.elgato.com/index.php?file=products_eyetvmain
EyeConnect is software that allows media players to stream audio/video/photos from your Mac. http://www.elgato.com/index.php?file=products_eyeconnect
you will need to download the beta from the link in post 1 of this thread


----------



## Rugged

machavez00 said:


> AirPort Extreme is the name given to Apple branded wireless. All new Airport products are of the "extreme" 802.11n (300 Mbs) variety now. The older AirPort was 802.11b (11Mbps). The new iMac has AirPort Extreme card installed. You will need to buy an *AirPort Extreme Base *station to connect to the modem or any 802.11n WAP http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...abComputerSP&sp=+brand+skuid&usc=abcat0500000
> The Apple AirPort base station retails for $180, Dlink sells for $60 at BB. As always you get what you pay for.
> 
> EyeTv is software/hardware to turn your mac into a DVR. EyeConnect is software that allows media players to stream audio/visoe/photos from your Mac.


Thanks for the reply...so let me make sure I've got it right.

The IMac has a wireless card already but I'll need to buy either a base station or off brand to connect to my DSL modem so I can broadcast wireless. But what do I hook to the HR20? I can't locate my DSL modem anywhere near my HR20 so it has to be a wireless solution.

Got it on the Eye stuff...thanks so much.


----------



## Rugged

machavez00;
Will you need both said:


> http://www.elgato.com/index.php?file=products_eyetvmain[/URL]
> EyeConnect is software that allows media players to stream audio/video/photos from your Mac. http://www.elgato.com/index.php?file=products_eyeconnect
> you will need to download the beta from the link in post 1 of this thread


Ninja edit got me...

Even if I have EyeTV & EyeConnect I still won't be able to stream Video to my HR20? I guess once VOD is enabled it might be an option.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Hey Rugged,
Actually that depends on what the capabilities of your modem are. Does your DSL modem have wireless capability? Does it have any additional built-in router capabilities like ethernet ports?

You may not have to do too much more depending on your modem's capabilities.

As far as your DSL not being near your HR-20 - that's gonna require a wireless bridge from your modem (or router) to the HR-20 cuz the HR needs to be hard-wired by ethernet.



Rugged said:


> Thanks for the reply...so let me make sure I've got it right.
> 
> The IMac has a wireless card already but I'll need to buy either a base station or off brand to connect to my DSL modem so I can broadcast wireless. But what do I hook to the HR20? I can't locate my DSL modem anywhere near my HR20 so it has to be a wireless solution.
> 
> Got it on the Eye stuff...thanks so much.


----------



## Rugged

Canis Lupus said:


> Hey Rugged,
> Actually that depends on what the capabilities of your modem are. Does your DSL modem have wireless capability? Does it have any additional built-in router capabilities like ethernet ports?
> 
> You may not have to do too much more depending on your modem's capabilities.
> 
> As far as your DSL not being near your HR-20 - that's gonna require a wireless bridge from your modem (or router) to the HR-20 cuz the HR needs to be hard-wired by ethernet.


Thanks.!

the bellsouth modem I have doesn't have wireless, just one single port. Currently I'm using a Linksys wireless router but it's an 802.11b (circa 2003) so it's time I upgrade to the Airport when I get my new 'puter.

While I've seen lots of posts about using a certain wireless bridge for the HR-20 is there a better one to use when you are networking into the Airport base?

Sorry for all the questions and if I've temporarily hijacked this thread.

BTW...this will be my first ever Mac! I can't wait...actually I can wait a few more months so I won't have to upgrade to the new OS Leopard.


----------



## Canis Lupus

No prob on the hijacking. This is the longest sustained thread for Mac users ever on this forum :grin:

There's a couple of things you can do here, but unless you can set up your DSL near the HR-20, you'll need 2 more pieces of hardware - a wireless router and a wireless bridge.

If you went Airport Extreme, there's your wireless router. For the wireless bridge, you could go with one of the ones recommended, or go with AirportExpress which is a bit more expensive.

And there are other options. I have a CraptionTec Qwest modem which is also a wireless router, but because I have my DSL at the HR-20, I can put the modem there, hard wire to the HR-20, then just connect with my Macs using wireless.

You could achieve the same if you could get your DSL line near the HR. If not, you need the wireless bridge/airportexpress.



Rugged said:


> Thanks.!
> 
> the bellsouth modem I have doesn't have wireless, just one single port. Currently I'm using a Linksys wireless router but it's an 802.11b (circa 2003) so it's time I upgrade to the Airport when I get my new 'puter.
> 
> While I've seen lots of posts about using a certain wireless bridge for the HR-20 is there a better one to use when you are networking into the Airport base?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions and if I've temporarily hijacked this thread.
> 
> BTW...this will be my first ever Mac! I can't wait...actually I can wait a few more months so I won't have to upgrade to the new OS Leopard.


----------



## DCSholtis

I have my Airport Extreme Base Station hooked up to my DSL modem sending out wireless signals to my 2 iMacs and MacBook Pro. From there I have an Airport Express plugged into my power strip hardwired to my HR20 using about 10 ft of flat ethernet cable. My MBP is set up as a WDS to allow the hookup to the HR20.


----------



## machavez00

Canis Lupus said:


> No prob on the hijacking. This is the longest sustained thread for Mac users ever on this forum :grin:
> 
> T
> 
> And there are other options. I have a CraptionTec Qwest modem which is also a wireless router, but because I have my DSL at the HR-20, I can put the modem there, hard wire to the HR-20, then just connect with my Macs using wireless.


Canis, have you check in to the 2Wire modem? http://www.qwest.com/residential/internet/hnetworkbacker/networkmodem.html


----------



## Canis Lupus

I haven't, but mine has 4 ethernet ports and is wireless, so I'm all good. It's basically a modem/4-port router.

It works fine so I guess it's not that crappy 



machavez00 said:


> Canis, have you check in to the 2Wire modem? http://www.qwest.com/residential/internet/hnetworkbacker/networkmodem.html


----------



## Canis Lupus

There's an example of an Airport Extreme and AirportExpress as a wireless bridge setup.



DCSholtis said:


> I have my Airport Extreme Base Station hooked up to my DSL modem sending out wireless signals to my 2 iMacs and MacBook Pro. From there I have an Airport Express plugged into my power strip hardwired to my HR20 using about 10 ft of flat ethernet cable. My MBP is set up as a WDS to allow the hookup to the HR20.


----------



## Rugged

Canis Lupus said:


> No prob on the hijacking. This is the longest sustained thread for Mac users ever on this forum :grin:


I'm so glad to hear that. Once I get my IMac I'm glad to know that I'll have some good resources to tap into.


----------



## pgfitzgerald

Well, I finally picked up an AirPort Express and installed the EyeConnect Beta.

It's working fairly well... I can't wait until the new non-beta version comes out!

Paul


----------



## toddrohner

I am looking forward to when video streaming is enabled on the HR20.


----------



## mroot

I am also having problems getting EyeConnect to work. I have the beta, loaded on my Powerbook. I have a wireless router, and the Buffalo ethernet converter. It appears to be working, as I see my HR20-100 listed in my router config page. But, I get No Devices Found in EyeConnect. The HR20-100 is connected and passes the internet test. Running OSX 10.4.10. My firewall is OFF. I am stumped.

Any ideas?


----------



## machavez00

mroot said:


> I am also having problems getting EyeConnect to work. I have the beta, loaded on my Powerbook. I have a wireless router, and the Buffalo ethernet converter. It appears to be working, as I see my HR20-100 listed in my router config page. But, I get No Devices Found in EyeConnect. The HR20-100 is connected and passes the internet test. Running OSX 10.4.10. My firewall is OFF. I am stumped.
> 
> Any ideas?


Do you have enable new devices selected?


----------



## mroot

machavez00 said:


> Do you have enable new devices selected?


Yes, I do.

Also did a reinstall. No change.


----------



## machavez00

do you have UPnP enabled under administration/management?


----------



## MrLatte

machavez00 said:


> do you have UPnP enabled under administration/management?


That was the question I had. I have a Linksys WRT54G and UPnP is turned off - for security reasons and I have Macs so it was never needed.

Do I need that for EyeConnect to work and/or EyeConnect to see the HR20 through the router?


----------



## mroot

machavez00 said:


> do you have UPnP enabled under administration/management?


Is that in EyeConnect somewhere? I don't see where to activate that.


----------



## MrLatte

mroot said:


> Is that in EyeConnect somewhere? I don't see where to activate that.


For me that's in my router (Linksys) web setup/configuration screen.


----------



## mroot

Oh, nevermind. I checked my router admin and yes, it is and was enabled. BTW, I have a D-Link wireless router.


----------



## machavez00

mroot said:


> Oh, nevermind. I checked my router admin and yes, it is and was enabled. BTW, I have a D-Link wireless router.


my bad

The only thing I can think of is to go into the HR20 setup screen and do a reset to defaults in the network screen


----------



## mroot

My EyeConnect is now working, thanks to a little update to my Buffalo e-net converter, but I still occasionally get "no media found" errors when trying to play some iTunes. I will notice occasional "offline" instead of the IP address, yet, my signal strength is outstanding. Any ideas what the deal is?

Mike


----------



## DCSholtis

I have the same problems at times. I just reboot EyeConnect.


----------



## machavez00

mroot said:


> My EyeConnect is now working, thanks to a little update to my Buffalo e-net converter, but I still occasionally get "no media found" errors when trying to play some iTunes. I will notice occasional "offline" instead of the IP address, yet, my signal strength is outstanding. Any ideas what the deal is?
> 
> Mike


Even though it says "offline" the HR20 is still talking to EyeConnect. Just asking but are those iTunes store files? Regular iTunes files will give that error. iTunes+ songs will play.


----------



## mroot

No, they weren't. Ripped albums.

You're right, though. EyeConnect says "offline", but the music is still playing fine.

I haven't activated yet, but since this is a working beta version, will I have to update it to activate?

Thanks again for all help. I'm loving this!

Mike


----------



## Canis Lupus

Yeah mine only shows an IP for a few seconds - then shows offline - but not an issue.


----------



## machavez00

mroot said:


> No, they weren't. Ripped albums.
> 
> You're right, though. EyeConnect says "offline", but the music is still playing fine.
> 
> I haven't activated yet, but since this is a working beta version, will I have to update it to activate?
> 
> Thanks again for all help. I'm loving this!
> 
> Mike


If you want to use the photo/movie functions after 30 days you will need to purchase an activation key. Music streaming is free. I e-mailed Elgato and was told it will be valid for the next full release


----------



## MrLatte

OK, got my HR20 connected to my network and the Internet through a Buffalo Ethernet Converter and then through a Linksys WRT54G router. Tests out OK.

Installed the EyeConnect 1.1.1b from the link in this thread. Turned it on and I don't see the HR20 listed.

Question: My UPnP is DISABLED in my Linksys router. Does this need to be ENABLED for this all to work?

BTW, I haven't tried rebooting the HR20 yet.

P.S. I have the firewall on the Mac turned OFF.


----------



## machavez00

> Question: My UPnP is DISABLED in my Linksys router. Does this need to be ENABLED for this all to work?


I believe so


----------



## scottjf8

Sorry for the noob question... I *just* setup a Buffalo ethernet-converter and did nothing to the HR20-700. Do I have to for EyeConnect to see it? I don't see any UPnP settings on my Buffalo ethernet converter or my Belkin Wireless AP

ok I figured it out. had to get the latest CE, and it showed up there... how freaking awesome


----------



## machavez00

Enjoy. Remember, you have 30 days full use, after that it is audio streaming only


----------



## scottjf8

machavez00 said:


> Enjoy. Remember, you have 30 days full use, after that it is audio streaming only


I got the photos to work, but no video (I know, no support yet) or audio.

If it works like I hope it will, I'll gladly pay for it


----------



## MrLatte

scottjf8 said:


> ok I figured it out. had to get the latest CE, and it showed up there... how freaking awesome


What "CE" are you referring too? Is this the "cutting edge" software for the HR20? Is this required for this to work too?

If video streaming isn't working (yet) what DOES work? Just non-DRM music and photos?


----------



## machavez00

I believe it is available in the national release now. As fas as I know EyeConnect beta is the only server that supports non DRM iTunes+ or ripped AAC (MP4) audio. WMP 11 and Twonky will stream MP3 audio only. Windows users have to convert their iTunes library from AAC to MP3 if they want to stream audio. iTunes+ is the only online service selling DRM free music at this time.


----------



## Jeff Richardson

I was planning to get an AppleTV, mainly because I want to get the pictures from iPhoto on my iMac and display them on my 1080i TV. I understand that pictures displayed via an AppleTV on an HD television look amazing. Since the HR20 is an HD box, is it displaying pictures in a 1080i or 720p format? Or more to the point, what is the quality of pictures that it displays from a Mac using EyeConnect? Is the picture quality as good as an AppleTV?

-Jeff


----------



## machavez00

They look great as far as I'm concerned. Install The EyeConnect beta(link in post 1) and see what you think. It is free for 30 days, after that it is music only


----------



## PatentBoy

Jeff Richardson said:


> I was planning to get an AppleTV, mainly because I want to get the pictures from iPhoto on my iMac and display them on my 1080i TV. I understand that pictures displayed via an AppleTV on an HD television look amazing. Since the HR20 is an HD box, is it displaying pictures in a 1080i or 720p format? Or more to the point, what is the quality of pictures that it displays from a Mac using EyeConnect? Is the picture quality as good as an AppleTV?
> 
> -Jeff


Let me preface my comments by saying that the HR-700 has come a long way and I am very happy with its overall performance. Congrats to D* for working diligently on the software over the last year or so.

IMHO - The AppleTV is a better solution if you are a Mac user or are an iTunes user.

Unfortunately, Jeff, the HR-700 is directed to the PC, and thus does not directly support the Mac. Sure, EyeConnect software helps to bridge the compatibility gap, but the main problem is Apple's DRM -- It doesn't make since unless it can handle ALL of your media content.

If you are a Mac user, my suggestion is to buy an AppleTV and use that for streaming content to your flatscreen. I have an AppleTV and it works great from a Mac perspective. Aside from the ablility to flawlessly sync your music/photos/movies/etc. library, the AppleTV is very "Hackable". For example, one could load an iTunes server (http://www.fireflymediaserver.org/) which allows access to your complete music library from any point on the Internet. See http://wiki.awkwardtv.org/wiki/Main_Page for some hacking examples. There are other sites...

I would suggest you investigate the AppleTV specs more at the Apple.com site.

One other nice spec is that the AppleTV only consumes around 20 watts, vs. 100 to a few hundred watts for computers acting as media servers to the HR20.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Jeff Richardson

machavez00 said:


> Install The EyeConnect beta(link in post 1) and see what you think.


I wish it were that simple, but if I understand correctly how this works, it is not that simple for me. My TV room is in a different part of my house than my DSL modem. Thus, I can't just run an Ethernet cord from my modem/computer to my HR20. I'm sure someone will correct me if I am missing something, but I believe that means that I will have to purchase some sort of 802.11 device to plug into my HR20, and I don't want to invest in that if I'm just going to spend money on an AppleTV. On the other hand, if I were to get such a device, I believe that it would not only allow me to stream from my computer, but it would also allow me to take advantage of the Internet features of the HR20 that are coming out according to rumors -- at least I think it is still just rumors, perhaps DirecTV has made an announcement. It's tough to keep up.

-Jeff


----------



## machavez00

You still need to have the apple tv connected by either Ethernet or WiFi. You can buy a wireless adapter for far less than the $299 the apple tv will run you and unless your DSL modem has WiFi built into it you will need to buy one that does. You are still looking at buying some wireless connectivity if that is the case, or running some cable. Once the video streaming is turned on there will be no real need for an apple tv device in my home.


----------



## PatentBoy

machavez00 said:


> Once the video streaming is turned on there will be no real need for an apple tv device in my home.


You can already do this on AppleTV, a hacked version that is.

How is the performance of EyeConnect on the mac and the HR20? It was horrendous a few months ago, but perhaps the new beta along with improved hR20 programming has solved some of those problems.

Nevertheless, IMHO, the AppleTV outperforms the HR20 as a media server by far -- at least when running on an XP machine.

Jeff, simple buy an ethernet cable and connect the computer to the HR20 temporarily for testing purposes. A demo of the AppleTV can be had at your nearest Apple store. Seeing is believing... I'm curious to know what you decide.


----------



## quadbill

Anyone (mac Users) Having Trouble Using Eyeconnect And Hr20? When I Am Playing Music And Then Search For New Track To Play It Will Let Me Scroll Down Once Or Twice And Then Hr20 Locks Up To Any Remote Commands Or Front Panel. Only Solution Is To Rbr. I Am Only Playing Non Drm And Mp3 And Aac. Will Occasionally Get Message, Grabbing Content Or Unable TO ACCESS...


----------



## machavez00

Your sig says you are using OS 10.4.1, from the Elgato website


> We recommend Mac OS X 10.4.5 with all software and security updates installed.


I don't know if this is the source of the problem but it would not hurt to run software update.


----------



## quadbill

machavez00 said:


> Your sig says you are using OS 10.4.1, from the Elgato website
> 
> I don't know if this is the source of the problem but it would not hurt to run software update.


sorry, sig should be 10.4.10


----------



## MrLatte

EyeConnect 1.5 is out:

http://s3.amazonaws.com/eyeconnect/eyeconnect15.dmg

I haven't tried it yet - does it work with the HR20 and add any features???


----------



## DCSholtis

I have 1.5 it does work with the HR20. Not found any new features so far.


----------



## machavez00

Just a full release most likely


----------



## Tom Robertson

At the request of the OP, the thread title was changed.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## DCSholtis

More info here:

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/26068



> What's new in this version:
> Support for EyeTV Wi-Fi Access playback has been added. For more details, see the EyeTV 2.5 documentation.
> Playback compatibility for Sony® PlayStation™ 3 has been improved.


----------



## machavez00

DCSholtis said:


> What's new in this version:
> Support for EyeTV Wi-Fi Access playback has been added. For more details, see the EyeTV 2.5 documentation.
> Playback compatibility for Sony® PlayStation™ 3 has been improved.
> More info here:
> http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/26068
> 
> 
> 
> The need to add a second iPhoto folder appears to have been fixed as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## toddrohner

I will have to make sure to buy myself a license. Now all we need is for D* to support video streaming to the HR20!


----------



## xarxa

I have a new MacBook Pro 2.2Ghz that I installed EyeConnect 1.5 on but it is not finding my HR20-700.

I have my HR20 networked through a Linksys WET54G wireless bridge to a Linksys wireless router and the HR20 is connected to the network and the internet. I checked the router settings and the UPnP setting is turned on.

Any thoughts on why I can't get this to find my HR20?


----------



## MrLatte

Did you try restarting the HR20?


----------



## xarxa

MrLatte said:


> Did you try restarting the HR20?


That did the trick! EyeConnect is working like a charm! Thanks!


----------



## macmikey

Clicked link, downloaded file, installed, looked through prefs, closed prefs, went to DVR and choses Setup from quick menu, chose my computer, chose photos, watched slide show w/o music.

Pictures look good. Have an airport express so music streaming is not needed, but I do have a couple of movies I want to watch



Easy stuff, works great, will buy


----------



## mroot

So, it now works with streaming video from your Mac???


----------



## machavez00

mroot said:


> So, it now works with streaming video from your Mac???


not that I'm aware of.


----------



## wisem10

I am trying to connect my HR20 to my iMac by following the suggestions outlined in this thread. But there is no option to see my photos / music from the HR20 menu.

I have EyeConnect installed and it sees my HR20. From the HR20 Network page I can go to the Advanced option and test the connection. Everything comes up ok. Is there a step I'm missing? Is there something more on the HR20 end that I'm failing to do? 

Another detail, the HR20 always shows "offline" from within EyeConnect. 

Thanks in advance...

- Mark


----------



## Spanky_Partain

wisem10 said:


> I am trying to connect my HR20 to my iMac by following the suggestions outlined in this thread. But there is no option to see my photos / music from the HR20 menu.
> 
> I have EyeConnect installed and it sees my HR20. From the HR20 Network page I can go to the Advanced option and test the connection. Everything comes up ok. Is there a step I'm missing? Is there something more on the HR20 end that I'm failing to do?
> 
> Another detail, the HR20 always shows "offline" from within EyeConnect.
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> - Mark


Try resetting/rebooting the HR20. DON"T RESET EVERYTHING! Then wait a bit. Then press your menu button and see if Music/Photos appears.


----------



## machavez00

wisem10 said:


> I am trying to connect my HR20 to my iMac by following the suggestions outlined in this thread. But there is no option to see my photos / music from the HR20 menu.
> 
> I have EyeConnect installed and it sees my HR20. From the HR20 Network page I can go to the Advanced option and test the connection. Everything comes up ok. Is there a step I'm missing? Is there something more on the HR20 end that I'm failing to do?
> 
> Another detail, the HR20 always shows "offline" from within EyeConnect.
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> - Mark


Did you turn sharing on in iTunes and iPhoto?


----------



## wisem10

machavez00 said:


> Did you turn sharing on in iTunes and iPhoto?


Thanks for the suggestion. Yes, I have sharing turned on in both iTunes and iPhoto. And, I have restarted both the HR20 and the Mac several times, but no luck yet. 

One thing that I have noticed is that, although I am sucessfully connecting to the network and Internet via the HR20, I am not able to ping the HR20 from within my network; it always times out.

Could this be the problem? I suppose that would suggest a problem with my network configuration?


----------



## Spanky_Partain

wisem10 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Yes, I have sharing turned on in both iTunes and iPhoto. And, I have restarted both the HR20 and the Mac several times, but no luck yet.
> 
> One thing that I have noticed is that, although I am sucessfully connecting to the network and Internet via the HR20, I am not able to ping the HR20 from within my network; it always times out.
> 
> Could this be the problem? I suppose that would suggest a problem with my network configuration?


Click on the network help link in my signature for how to check your local connection with the hr20. I only presume that MAC's have telnet capabilities.


----------



## dmurphy

Spanky_Partain said:


> Click on the network help link in my signature for how to check your local connection with the hr20. I only presume that MAC's have telnet capabilities.


Of course.

In the "Applications" -> "Utilities" folder, launch the "Terminal" program. That will start a UNIX shell.

From there, you can run the telnet command to your heart's content, just like any other UNIX.


----------



## wisem10

Spanky_Partain said:


> Click on the network help link in my signature for how to check your local connection with the hr20. I only presume that MAC's have telnet capabilities.


I was able to use the Telnet command to test the network. It seemed to work, as the output was the same as what you describe in your post (Testing Your HR20 on the Network).

edit But, I am still not able to see the Photos and Music option from my HR20 menu. Could it just be a softward glitch with my specific HR20?


----------



## photosmike

Hi,

When I run a slide show the interval each photo is displayed is longer than I like. Is there an option to shorten the display time of each photo?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## machavez00

photosmike said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I run a slide show the interval each photo is displayed is longer than I like. Is there an option to shorten the display time of each photo?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


No, that is on the HR20 side. Media share is still in beta. This could be an option added on if enough people want it.


----------



## blondago

first off i just wanted to say thanks for all the help in getting my network up and running. I am a little of a network noob so forgive me if i ask any dumb questions, i try to do my research and cover all avenues before i post any comments. I am having troubles getting my hr20-100 to load my songs/photo's. I am running osx 10.4.10, eyeconnect 1.5, and using a thompson speedtouch dsl modem/router. I set up all the proper sharing and firewall settings as directed in the first page of this thread, and after a quick restart of my hr20, got the music and photo's in the menu. after listening to some music the hr20 froze up on me, so i unplugged it to restart. ever since i can't get the music/photos option back in the menu. I've restarted the box every way i can imagine (cables hooked up/unhooked, before/after i boot my mac). I've even reinstalled eyeconnect a few times...lol. Eyeconnect can see the hr20, both my mac and the hr-20 are connected to the internet, and just tried pinging the hr-20 and everything seems fine. I just can't get access to songs or photo's. Any idea's would be greatly appreciated, i'm loosing more hair by the second....thanks alot in advance


----------



## blondago

alright, i just tried resetting back to factory defaults in the network menu on the hr20 and it showed an ip address in eyeconnect for a minute or two and now its back to offline. so obviously they are comunicating. the only thing i havn't tried is buying a new cable, wich would be kinda wierd since it was working with the same cable that it's connected with now. any help would be appreciated.....thanks alot


----------



## Canis Lupus

hi blondago,
yeah i think the IP address disappearing from the EyeConnect prefs pane is still normal, as it was in the Beta release. Sounds like you've tried your share of things to get it to work. I doubt it's the cable though. 
Have you tried removing iTunes and iPhoto from the PrefsPane and adding them back again? Can't think of much else, but someone will come up with something I'm sure.



blondago said:


> alright, i just tried resetting back to factory defaults in the network menu on the hr20 and it showed an ip address in eyeconnect for a minute or two and now its back to offline. so obviously they are comunicating. the only thing i havn't tried is buying a new cable, wich would be kinda wierd since it was working with the same cable that it's connected with now. any help would be appreciated.....thanks alot


----------



## blondago

Canis Lupus said:


> hi blondago,
> yeah i think the IP address disappearing from the EyeConnect prefs pane is still normal, as it was in the Beta release. Sounds like you've tried your share of things to get it to work. I doubt it's the cable though.
> Have you tried removing iTunes and iPhoto from the PrefsPane and adding them back again? Can't think of much else, but someone will come up with something I'm sure.


hey, that is something i didn't try yet so thanks a bunch. i'm guessing you mean from the contents tab in eyeconnect right? just tried that and it still isn't working. but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## blondago

ok, this might be a clue as to why it isn't working. every time i test the internet connection of the hr20, it tests fine, then i notice a couple seconds after the test ends i loose my internet connection on my modem, then it comes back......hmmmm......i read in a post earlier about checking if upnp is turned on. is that just with routers? cause mine is a modem/router and i can't find any settings for upnp. i'm gonna check again.


----------



## bobnielsen

I can finally say it--EyeConnect also works with the HR21.


----------



## LameLefty

bobnielsen said:


> I can finally say it--EyeConnect also works with the HR21.


You beat me to it! :lol:


----------



## blondago

ok, upnp is enabled. and it shows the h20 on the online setup website as connected with no applications or games assigned to it? i think i'm gonna buy a new cable and try that. i guess direct won't replace the reciever if the ethernet port is messed up, considering it isn't set up to use yet huh..


----------



## machavez00

blondago said:


> ok, upnp is enabled. and it shows the h20 on the online setup website as connected with no applications or games assigned to it? i think i'm gonna buy a new cable and try that. i guess direct won't replace the reciever if the ethernet port is messed up, considering it isn't set up to use yet huh..


It is in an official beta right now and Direct on Demand requires an internet connection, so I don't see why D* would not if it went bad. It takes a while for the media share to show back up in the menu once you have done a reset. How long has it been since you restarted the hR20?


----------



## blondago

machavez00 said:


> It is in an official beta right now and Direct on Demand requires an internet connection, so I don't see why D* would not if it went bad. It takes a while for the media share to show back up in the menu once you have done a reset. How long has it been since you restarted the hR20?


well, i reset it last night around this time.....so i'm gonna say about 24 hours. is there a step i'm missing to trigger the hr20 to display media share in the menu? cause like i said it worked fine the first time i hooked it up until the hr20 froze......would it matter that i'm running ilife 07, and not 08? another question, when i ping the hr20, do i use the IP address or the default gateway/DNS? because when the ip address shows up in eyeconnect it shows the actual ip address. i get no response when i ping that. but when i ping the DNS it works fine. any kind of help with this would be really appreciated, i only have 25 days left on the trial.....thanks alot


----------



## Spanky_Partain

blondago said:


> well, i reset it last night around this time.....so i'm gonna say about 24 hours. is there a step i'm missing to trigger the hr20 to display media share in the menu? cause like i said it worked fine the first time i hooked it up until the hr20 froze......would it matter that i'm running ilife 07, and not 08? another question, when i ping the hr20, do i use the IP address or the default gateway/DNS? because when the ip address shows up in eyeconnect it shows the actual ip address. i get no response when i ping that. but when i ping the DNS it works fine. any kind of help with this would be really appreciated, i only have 25 days left on the trial.....thanks alot


You have one of the sharpest guys helping you with MAC questions here. But I do want to tell you that you cannot ping the HR20. It does not respond to a ping. The broadcast feature is turned off by default on the HR20. The network test pretty much is sufficient as long as it passes the internet test. When you ping the DNS address you are either pinging the address of your router or a server on the internet that provides DNS service to your ISP provider.

Michael, take it away...


----------



## blondago

ok, so from what i'm gathering from my research, i should be pinging the "IP Address" as it shows in advanced network setup on my hr20 and NOT the default gateway or DNS....am i correct? because from the articles i've read, the default gateway and DNS are the IP's of my router/modem, right? again, sorry for such stupid questions, like i said i'm a network noob. so if that's true, then i can't ping the hr20 with my computer, but it is showing up in eyeconnect and shows up in my online setup of my router modem. any idea's? i'm trying a cable swap as we speak


----------



## blondago

ok, so it can't be pinged. it does pass the internet test, but like i said in one of my previous posts after i run the online test, i loose my internet connection for a minute or two. could it be a compatibility issue with my router modem then? when i had the media share working i just had it hardwired to the ethernet port in the back of my mac because i only had a single port in the back of my modem. i upgraded to a router/modem now, and it looses connection after the online test....thanks again so much for taking the time to tutor a newbie


----------



## blondago

maybe this is an issue i should address with the phone company instead of bothering you nice pple.


----------



## blondago

alright, got a hold of the phone company and they said that their modem is set to block certain ports. they showed me how to open port 2170 for the directtv box, but now when i try to connect to the internet, the box freezes and i loose internet....lmao. i think i'm making things worse here. i'm gonna wait til someone who knows what they are doing can give me some advice. in the meantime i'm going to enjoy my flyers game


----------



## Canis Lupus

Not a bother at all. Are u saying that when you had it working, it was Mac>HR20, and then you changed it to Mac>Router>HR20 ? 
Sounds like something's now getting lost between the router and the HR? 
Is your router set up as DHCP?



blondago said:


> maybe this is an issue i should address with the phone company instead of bothering you nice pple.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Which "box" freezes and loses the net? your Mac or the HR?



blondago said:


> alright, got a hold of the phone company and they said that their modem is set to block certain ports. they showed me how to open port 2170 for the directtv box, but now when i try to connect to the internet, the box freezes and i loose internet....lmao. i think i'm making things worse here. i'm gonna wait til someone who knows what they are doing can give me some advice. in the meantime i'm going to enjoy my flyers game


----------



## blondago

Canis Lupus said:


> Not a bother at all. Are u saying that when you had it working, it was Mac>HR20, and then you changed it to Mac>Router>HR20 ?
> Sounds like something's now getting lost between the router and the HR?
> Is your router set up as DHCP?


no, it is routed PPP in the configurations.


----------



## blondago

Canis Lupus said:


> Which "box" freezes and loses the net? your Mac or the HR?


the hr20 froze up. i unplugged the box and rebooted it. sat down to watch the game for a while. i hit menu and music and photo's appeared in the list. i played around with it for about 20 mins then went back to the game. shortly after, the message "unknown server has logged off" came across the screen. and now i can't get it back.......ahhhhh


----------



## blondago

ok my bad, it says service name is routed PPP, but when i click on the computer under home network it says it's a DHCP ip address assignment......thank you so much for the help


----------



## blondago

i don't understand why it is only working intermitantly. it said the server logged off.....why and how do i get the server to log back on. maybe if i watch some more flyers it will fix itself....


----------



## blondago

if you need me to copy and paste any settings or whatever let me know


----------



## Canis Lupus

In your Energy Saver prefs, do you have it set to have the Mac go to Sleep after a short time, and/or have the checkbox clicked for "Put the hard disk to sleep when possible"?

Those can cause the Mac to drop it's connection with the HR.


----------



## Canis Lupus

The 'unknown server' message is a bit puzzling. The server appearing on your HR should be the root name of your Mac. I wonder if the router is continuing to interfere.


----------



## blondago

i can assign a public ip address of a connection to a lan device, or assign a game or application to a local network device (using my online setup of my modem/router). i assigned a game/application to the hr20 on my network, made my own application and assigned it to port 2170 which got it working for a little while at least, unless it was just a fluke. i don't understand assigning a public ip address, so i didn't fool with that.


----------



## blondago

Canis Lupus said:


> In your Energy Saver prefs, do you have it set to have the Mac go to Sleep after a short time, and/or have the checkbox clicked for "Put the hard disk to sleep when possible"?
> 
> Those can cause the Mac to drop it's connection with the HR.


yes, i have both checked. i will uncheck them both. that server message did display on the tv after my monitor went to sleep come to think of it......but now that it is not sleeping why won't it reconnect


----------



## blondago

Canis Lupus said:


> The 'unknown server' message is a bit puzzling. The server appearing on your HR should be the root name of your Mac. I wonder if the router is continuing to interfere.


that is what my computers name is on my network for some reason.....Unknown-00-30-65-96-ce-de.......that's what it is listed as in the online setup site. i was looking for a way to change it, but can't find a way


----------



## Canis Lupus

OK - if you want to go to the chatroom at http://chat.dbstalk.com we might be able to find you some help for your router, cuz it doesn't appear to be either the Mac or the HR.


----------



## bobnielsen

Although you can't ping the HR20, running "arp -a" in a terminal should indicate that the Mac is seeing the IP of the DVR.


----------



## blondago

what exactly is arp-a


----------



## bobnielsen

blondago said:


> what exactly is arp-a


Arp is a Unix command (Mac OS X is based on BSD):

ARP(8) BSD System Manager's Manual ARP(8)

NAME
arp -- address resolution display and control

SYNOPSIS
arp hostname
arp -a
arp -d hostname
arp -s hostname ether_addr [temp] [pub]
arp -f filename

DESCRIPTION
The arp program displays and modifies the Internet-to-Ethernet address
translation tables used by the address resolution protocol (arp(4)).
With no flags, the program displays the current ARP entry for hostname.
The host may be specified by name or by number, using Internet dot nota-
tion.

Available options:

-a The program displays all of the current ARP entries.

-d A super-user may delete an entry for the host called hostname
with the -d flag.

-s hostname ether_addr
Create an ARP entry for the host called hostname with the Ether-
net address ether_addr. The Ethernet address is given as six hex
bytes separated by colons. The entry will be permanent unless
the word temp is given in the command. If the word pub is given,
the entry will be "published"; i.e., this system will act as an
ARP server, responding to requests for hostname even though the
host address is not its own.

-f Causes the file filename to be read and multiple entries to be
set in the ARP tables. Entries in the file should be of the form

hostname ether_addr [temp] [pub]

with argument meanings as given above.

SEE ALSO
inet(3), arp(4), ifconfig(8)

HISTORY
The arp command appeared in 4.3BSD.

4.3 Berkeley Distribution April 27, 1995 4.3 Berkeley Distribution


----------



## blondago

bobnielsen said:


> Arp is a Unix command (Mac OS X is based on BSD):
> 
> ARP(8) BSD System Manager's Manual ARP(8)
> 
> NAME
> arp -- address resolution display and control
> 
> SYNOPSIS
> arp hostname
> arp -a
> arp -d hostname
> arp -s hostname ether_addr [temp] [pub]
> arp -f filename
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> The arp program displays and modifies the Internet-to-Ethernet address
> translation tables used by the address resolution protocol (arp(4)).
> With no flags, the program displays the current ARP entry for hostname.
> The host may be specified by name or by number, using Internet dot nota-
> tion.
> 
> Available options:
> 
> -a The program displays all of the current ARP entries.
> 
> -d A super-user may delete an entry for the host called hostname
> with the -d flag.
> 
> -s hostname ether_addr
> Create an ARP entry for the host called hostname with the Ether-
> net address ether_addr. The Ethernet address is given as six hex
> bytes separated by colons. The entry will be permanent unless
> the word temp is given in the command. If the word pub is given,
> the entry will be "published"; i.e., this system will act as an
> ARP server, responding to requests for hostname even though the
> host address is not its own.
> 
> -f Causes the file filename to be read and multiple entries to be
> set in the ARP tables. Entries in the file should be of the form
> 
> hostname ether_addr [temp] [pub]
> 
> with argument meanings as given above.
> 
> SEE ALSO
> inet(3), arp(4), ifconfig(8)
> 
> HISTORY
> The arp command appeared in 4.3BSD.
> 
> 4.3 Berkeley Distribution April 27, 1995 4.3 Berkeley Distribution


did i mention i'm a noob when it comes to networking,lol. i didn't understand a word of the, but i'm gonna search arp online, thanks bobneilson


----------



## blondago

hey canis, i tried hooking the box directly to the back of my mac, and it still isn't connecting........actually i'm having better luck connecting when i go through the router. i also turned off little snitch. i forgot i had that running....thought that could be causing some problems, even though i have eyeconnect set to recieve all network connections in it. i had it running good through the router last night, but the server logged off again, this time in the middle of playing a song.....i think i'm just gonna give up on networking this damn box. i have a dvi to component adapter coming here soon for my ati card, so i'll just connect my mac to the tv that way. sucks tho....that was a really cool feature, maybe my mac is just to outdated. its a g4 agp 500mhz. i have it upgraded to a dual 1.8 processor and many other extra's.....well anyway...thanks for the help everyone, if you come up with something i'm still gonna check back, just a little pesimistic on the issue right now.....again thanks for all the help


----------



## sansabar

I was having many of the same issues. The HR20 had always passed the network test and was connected to the internet but the HR20 was never seen by the network created by EyeConnect. I was convinced that the issue had to do with 10.4.10 which does not see many external USB and FW drives.
After the forced download of 0x1b4 last night EyeConnect now shows the HR20 as an enabled device. The HR20 shows all of my shared media folders and even started playing the music I selected. Now if someone can tell me how to turn the music off and return TV audio I would be appreciative. So far my solution has been to let the music finish then it automatically switches back when it has nothing left to play.


----------



## blondago

sansabar said:


> I was having many of the same issues. The HR20 had always passed the network test and was connected to the internet but the HR20 was never seen by the network created by EyeConnect. I was convinced that the issue had to do with 10.4.10 which does not see many external USB and FW drives.
> After the forced download of 0x1b4 last night EyeConnect now shows the HR20 as an enabled device. The HR20 shows all of my shared media folders and even started playing the music I selected. Now if someone can tell me how to turn the music off and return TV audio I would be appreciative. So far my solution has been to let the music finish then it automatically switches back when it has nothing left to play.


in terms of getting the music to stop playing, all you have to do is press the yellow button to toggle between the music and the tv. when you have the music track selected you can use the play stop ff and rw buttons to control it. what reciever do you have, the 100 or 700? and thanks for the suggestion. what did you download to get it to work? i don't know what 0x1b4 is.


----------



## machavez00

blondago said:


> i don't know what 0x1b4 is.


That is the firmware version of the DVR
you must read the rules and agree to the terms to participate in the Cutting Edge (CE) program.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90847


----------



## blondago

i was wondering what the whole ce was about everyone was talking about. do you think this will resolve my issue with my network not holding a connection with the hr20?


----------



## superchief

machavez00 said:


> Eye Connect 1.5 is out
> 
> This is the link for EyeConnect 1.5. http://s3.amazonaws.com/eyeconnect/eyeconnect15.dmg
> 
> *THANKS SO MUCH!
> *
> I have a Vista PC with WMV-11, and it SUCKS with the HR20-700; EyeConnect works beautifully on my G5 Quad! Now I don't have to deal with transferring my entire iTunes collection over to the (dreaded) Winders environment.
> 
> Well worth the $49.95; now if D* would get their act together on Video streaming... :lol:


----------



## machavez00

blondago said:


> i was wondering what the whole ce was about everyone was talking about. do you think this will resolve my issue with my network not holding a connection with the hr20?


How often is it losing connection?


----------



## blondago

machavez00 said:


> How often is it losing connection?


well, i've only sucessfully got the media share in the hr20 menu 3 times. the first time it was hooked directly to the ethernet port in the back of my mac. i lost the connection after the hr20 froze on me. The second time i lost the connection when my hd went to sleep. i've turned that off in the energy saver prefs now. and the last time was last night, that lost connection while i was listening to a song, and i havn't been able to get it back ever since. everytime, i've got it to connect by restarting everything multiple times, different orders, cables hooked/unhooked....in other words, by luck. The hr20 shows up in eyeconnect and in my router/modem network page. The hr20 passes all tests, connected to network and internet. Saring is turned on. I turned off little snitch (thought that might be causing a problem). I was in the chat room last night for a couple hours trying everything pple were recomending.....everyone said its hooked up and set up correctly.....it just isn't bringing up the media sharing in the hr20 menu for some reason. I was told it's probably my router, but it doesn't even connect wired directly to the ethernet port in the back of my mac. I'm going to try the ce dl tonight, it seemed to work for someone else that was having a similar problem.....besides that i'm stumped.


----------



## blondago

ok, just dl'd the new ce....music/photo's was in the menu, but said couldn't access media. My computer and the application Azureus were listed under computers in the menu. After about a half hour my computer disconnected from the server......but Azureus stayed connected for another half hour after that, which i thought was odd. How can an application on a server connect if the server itself logged off???? at any rate i'm back to square one, i can't get music/photo's back in the menu again. even if it's plugged straight to the back of the mac.....any idea's???


----------



## machavez00

are any of your songs from the iTunes store? have you tried photos yet?


----------



## blondago

machavez00 said:


> are any of your songs from the iTunes store? have you tried photos yet?


no, all of my music is my own. and before the update i was able to access my entire library, when it felt like connecting that is. It's not accessing photo's either, when again before i could access them. Either way, before the update i had a hard time getting music/photo's in the menu, but when i did everything worked good until the server logged off......this time around, when i had music/photo's in the menu, i couldn't do anything, then the server logged off. I'm using vod right now and everything is dling fine, so i know it's hooked up. Passed the connection test...shows up in eyeconnect. This is starting to drive me nuts. i'm gonna reinstall eyeconnect again and see what happens


----------



## sansabar

A few thoughts.

Check the Energy Saver preferences in your Mac. Make sure this isn't causing your disconnection.

Sometimes a restart (both machines) is required for settings to properly take effect. 

A utility like Applejack can be run on the Mac to help remove bad cache, preferences, etc. and to restore functionality of your drive. It runs as a single user mode on startup and does a great job. I run it every once in a while just to do housecleaning.


----------



## machavez00

blondago has already checked the energy saving settings. There seems to be something else at work here we haven't been able to figure out. This has got me stumped.


----------



## sansabar

blondago said:


> in terms of getting the music to stop playing, all you have to do is press the yellow button to toggle between the music and the tv. when you have the music track selected you can use the play stop ff and rw buttons to control it. what reciever do you have, the 100 or 700? and thanks for the suggestion. what did you download to get it to work? i don't know what 0x1b4 is.


I have the 700. I can switch back and forth but can't seem to reclaim control of the TV volume - all I can do is turn off the music volume. What am I missing?


----------



## machavez00

you gain control of the video, not the audio when playing music and watching TV. When playing music with a slide show you will toggle between music and photo control.


----------



## blondago

how do i completely uninstall eyeconnect? i was thinking of going down to version 1.1b....or maybe giving twonky a shot. Also, does restarting the hr20 after this weekends ce dl mess anything up? cause everything is working fine aside from the media sharing. i did have the phone line hooked up w/o a dsl filter on it tho....i'm thinking maybe this might have messed something up possibly....i'm just grabbing at straws over here now. as far as controling the tv audio, when media share was working, when i listened to music it complete killed the tv audio, which is what i thought it was suppost to do. just stopped the song to get the tv back.....or are you saying you can't control the volume of your tv itself?


----------



## machavez00

blondago said:


> how do i completely uninstall eyeconnect? i was thinking of going down to version 1.1b....or maybe giving twonky a shot. Also, does restarting the hr20 after this weekends ce dl mess anything up? cause everything is working fine aside from the media sharing. i did have the phone line hooked up w/o a dsl filter on it tho....i'm thinking maybe this might have messed something up possibly....i'm just grabbing at straws over here now. as far as controling the tv audio, when media share was working, when i listened to music it complete killed the tv audio, which is what i thought it was suppost to do. just stopped the song to get the tv back.....or are you saying you can't control the volume of your tv itself?


no phone filters sounds like a possible cause, but that should interfere only with the internet. Twonky does not support AAC/MP4 audio
The volume control for the tv should not be affected


----------



## bobnielsen

blondago said:


> how do i completely uninstall eyeconnect? i was thinking of going down to version 1.1b....or maybe giving twonky a shot. Also, does restarting the hr20 after this weekends ce dl mess anything up? cause everything is working fine aside from the media sharing. i did have the phone line hooked up w/o a dsl filter on it tho....i'm thinking maybe this might have messed something up possibly....i'm just grabbing at straws over here now. as far as controling the tv audio, when media share was working, when i listened to music it complete killed the tv audio, which is what i thought it was suppost to do. just stopped the song to get the tv back.....or are you saying you can't control the volume of your tv itself?


You can run EyeConnect and Twonky simultaneously. I do, although I am more likely to have problems with Twonky.


----------



## rm226

machavez00 said:


> are any of your songs from the iTunes store? have you tried photos yet?


Installed EyeConnect 1.5 and followed all the instructions in this thread. I have two HR20 (100 & 700) and both are connecting to the EyeConnect server however when I select Music (on either HR20) in the menu I can get so far and then it stops or will return a message that it can't access data or can't access the computer. If I select photos it worked several times after I had tested this function.

My question relates to your comment about "are any of your songs from the iTunes store?" In my case I have about 1400 songs in my iTunes library and about 5% are from the store some of which are DRM and some non-DRM. Could this be a cause of not being able to access?


----------



## machavez00

rm226 said:


> Installed EyeConnect 1.5 and followed all the instructions in this thread. I have two HR20 (100 & 700) and both are connecting to the EyeConnect server however when I select Music (on either HR20) in the menu I can get so far and then it stops or will return a message that it can't access data or can't access the computer. If I select photos it worked several times after I had tested this function.
> 
> My question relates to your comment about "are any of your songs from the iTunes store?" In my case I have about 1400 songs in my iTunes library and about 5% are from the store some of which are DRM and some non-DRM. Could this be a cause of not being able to access?


DRM songs will not play using any server (twonky, eyeconnect, WMP 11 etc)


----------



## blondago

machavez00 said:


> no phone filters sounds like a possible cause, but that should interfere only with the internet. Twonky does not support AAC/MP4 audio
> The volume control for the tv should not be affected


i have 10,000 songs, all mp3 so that doesn't concern me really. I was going to try a complete uninstall of eyeconnect, then reinstall it, since the ce is in place now, and i know everything is connected and working. I ran the uninstaller, but there are still about 7 diff. preference files scattered around. I also tried to zap it with app zapper, but i guess it doesn't view it as an application so it didn't work. Just want to make sure i get all the remnants off. Before the ce, if i just started restarting all the hardware, it would eventually connect again for a half hour, i just don't wanna screw anything up with the ce, cause the box itself is working great. some little querks here and there, but nothing to complain about. Thanks for the tip about being able to use twonky and eyeconnect tho, i'll try that if a reinstall doesn't work. So do i have to stop eyeconnect to run twonky? i've never used twonky b4. I'll mess around with it. I know this is a dumb question, but is there a specific driver or firmware i might be missing to run eyeconnect? My mac is pretty old, it's a g4 500mhz. I've upgraded the processor to a dual 1.8, added a hard drive controller ultra ata133. It's still only running at 100mhz bus speed tho, and it doesn't have the gigabyte ethernet, i didn't know if any of this would affect the network at all. According to software update i'm up to date with everything except quicktime, just cause i dont wanna loose my pro key just yet. I'm just throwing out a bunch of details, cause maybe i'm just missing something that one of you would pick up on. I already disabled little snitch, even though i had the setting to allow eyeconnect to pass through. The only other thing i can think of is the firmware install i had to do to get my dual 1.8 processor working. It's the newertech 1.8 dual, had to run a firmware patch before i installed the processor. Aside from the above, i really don't know. I have to be missing something stupid. well, let me try a couple more things out here.


----------



## bobnielsen

Twonky will run completely independently of Eyeconnect. You configure it by pointing your browser to 127.0.0.1:9000. Twonky will run for 30 days before you need to purchase a key. My copy seems to lose its key and configuration at times (the copy on my Linux box does not, however).


----------



## blondago

rm226 said:


> Installed EyeConnect 1.5 and followed all the instructions in this thread. I have two HR20 (100 & 700) and both are connecting to the EyeConnect server however when I select Music (on either HR20) in the menu I can get so far and then it stops or will return a message that it can't access data or can't access the computer. If I select photos it worked several times after I had tested this function.
> 
> My question relates to your comment about "are any of your songs from the iTunes store?" In my case I have about 1400 songs in my iTunes library and about 5% are from the store some of which are DRM and some non-DRM. Could this be a cause of not being able to access?


at what point does it stop? when you try to select a song? can you bring up your library at all? if so, try to make a small playlist in itunes of NON drm songs and see if you can play them. Even if you have drm music in your library, the rest of the library should work, you just won't be able to play the drm music. also, if you can't access your music at all, check and make sure you have sharing turned on inside the itunes application, not just the preference pane. cause if you can access your photo's, you should be able to access your music too.


----------



## blondago

bobnielsen said:


> Twonky will run completely independently of Eyeconnect. You configure it by pointing your browser to 127.0.0.1:9000. Twonky will run for 30 days before you need to purchase a key. My copy seems to lose its key and configuration at times (the copy on my Linux box does not, however).


oh, so twonky isn't freeware.....i'll still give it a shot...i saw a forum on it somewhere on here, i actually had it downloaded before i found eyeconnect......hey bob, what setup are you running? would you mind if i pm'd you, i'd like to compare a couple settings and software versions with someone who is running eyeconnect sucessfully, like i said might be as stupid as me needing to update something


----------



## blondago

bobnielsen said:


> Twonky will run completely independently of Eyeconnect. You configure it by pointing your browser to 127.0.0.1:9000. Twonky will run for 30 days before you need to purchase a key. My copy seems to lose its key and configuration at times (the copy on my Linux box does not, however).


ok, i thought i was confused before.....i dl'd twonky and installed the zip file as directed in the forum. I'm on the configuration page, and first thing it's asking for is an activation code. aside from that, i can't figure out what i'm suppost to be doing here....lol. can't find a thread that explains the setup.....can anyone direct me with a link?


----------



## blondago

ok, well i added all my directories, and have everything set up the way i think it should be and i'm not seeing anything on my hr20. it says trial version 30 days left, lists how many songs and pics i'm sharing, the only thing i'm unsure of is assigning the client, it appears as a bunch of numbers under generic media reciever. it seems like it should be working tho....


----------



## blondago

ok, i guess i did have it setup right, i finally said screw it and restarted the hr20, mediashare is now in the menu, but my god its slow...takes about a minute between selecting something to move on to the next menu, and now the hr20 remote is froze after displaying the message can't access media. it had my full itunes list on there tho. a step ahead, but at least eyeconnect worked when it was connected. i am using version 4.4, i'm guessing that is a good release, the only threads i could find on twonky were posted a couple months ago


----------



## firehire

What wireless router set-up did you guys use to connect to your airport from the HR20? I did the requisite search, but couldn't find a Mac specific answer. I'm running a 3.0 Xeon Quad Intel Mac Pro.


----------



## bobnielsen

It shouldn't matter. I am using a couple of Buffalo WLI=TX4-G54HP wireless ethernet converters. It comes with a setup disk for Windows, but it can all be done with the Safari browser.


----------



## DCSholtis

firehire said:


> What wireless router set-up did you guys use to connect to your airport from the HR20? I did the requisite search, but couldn't find a Mac specific answer. I'm running a 3.0 Xeon Quad Intel Mac Pro.


Using an Airport Express here.


----------



## bobnielsen

blondago said:


> ok, i guess i did have it setup right, i finally said screw it and restarted the hr20, mediashare is now in the menu, but my god its slow...takes about a minute between selecting something to move on to the next menu, and now the hr20 remote is froze after displaying the message can't access media. it had my full itunes list on there tho. a step ahead, but at least eyeconnect worked when it was connected. i am using version 4.4, i'm guessing that is a good release, the only threads i could find on twonky were posted a couple months ago


What firmware version is on your HR20? I recall a CE which was pretty slow a while ago, but the last few have been pretty speedy.


----------



## firehire

DCSholtis said:


> Using an Airport Express here.


Disregard, I'm a dork.


----------



## blondago

bobnielsen said:


> What firmware version is on your HR20? I recall a CE which was pretty slow a while ago, but the last few have been pretty speedy.


i have the newest ce. i'm still diggin for an answer...i'll let ya know if i ever get it fixed


----------



## Darwynz

Anyone else find that OSX 10.5 broke EyeConnect 1.5? I cant get the EyeConnect server to start.


----------



## blondago

Darwynz said:


> Anyone else find that OSX 10.5 broke EyeConnect 1.5? I cant get the EyeConnect server to start.


well, i never could get eyeconnect to run right with 10.4 so......i'm installing leopard tomorrow and the new ce tonight so....i hope it works


----------



## blondago

Darwynz said:


> Anyone else find that OSX 10.5 broke EyeConnect 1.5? I cant get the EyeConnect server to start.


did you archive and install, update and install, or do a clean install? They recomend archiving and installing. better to start with a clean slate. I'd try uninstalling eyeconnect and installing it again. they "say" it works with 10.5 so......


----------



## firehire

Ok, I finally got my HR20 networked and on the Internet. I downloaded the latest version of EyeConnect, installed it and it sees my HR20. It states that it is offline. My HR20 says it connected to the internet. I have done the requisite firewall adjustments and I can't find it on my HR20. Where do I look for my computer on the HR20?


----------



## blondago

firehire said:


> Ok, I finally got my HR20 networked and on the Internet. I downloaded the latest version of EyeConnect, installed it and it sees my HR20. It states that it is offline. My HR20 says it connected to the internet. I have done the requisite firewall adjustments and I can't find it on my HR20. Where do I look for my computer on the HR20?


it should say music and photo's when you hit the menu button.....if not do a menu reset and hopefully it will show up and stay there...unlike mine..lol


----------



## firehire

blondago said:


> it should say music and photo's when you hit the menu button.....if not do a menu reset and hopefully it will show up and stay there...unlike mine..lol


I should of figured to do the reset. That worked. My only problem now is it sees my Playstation 3 and assigns it a IP, but my HR20 shows offline.


----------



## machavez00

firehire said:


> I should of figured to do the reset. That worked. My only problem now is it sees my Playstation 3 and assigns it a IP, but my HR20 shows offline.


It shows "offline" all the time. I can play music and photos with out any issues.


----------



## WesGaige

Darwynz said:


> Anyone else find that OSX 10.5 broke EyeConnect 1.5? I cant get the EyeConnect server to start.


It was working. But I stopped the server and it will not start again.


----------



## ncshawng

Darwynz said:


> Anyone else find that OSX 10.5 broke EyeConnect 1.5? I cant get the EyeConnect server to start.


Same here. A call to Elgato will be in order.


----------



## blondago

ncshawng said:


> Same here. A call to Elgato will be in order.


i'm actually in the middle of troubleshooting the problem with elgato. i think it's in the ce's tho. I have twonky and eyeconnect running. I starting having problems with eyeconnect 2 ce's ago, completely lost eyeconnect 1 ce ago, but twonky is still working, well for about 30 mins until the server gets logged off. Menu reset brings it back for another 30 mins. Let me know if any of you find anything out tho. Are both of you running 10.5? I'm installing today....i was hoping this would fix it.....along with last nights ce....would anyone with a working version of eyeconnect be able to zip me their system profiler so i can compare. Thats what elgato is doing right now for me, but i'm getting impatient....lol


----------



## Darwynz

It began working again AFTER I reboted Leopard the first time since my initial install.. dont plan to stop the server so I guess I am good for now and dont plan to try to test it


----------



## macmikey

Darwynz said:


> Anyone else find that OSX 10.5 broke EyeConnect 1.5? I cant get the EyeConnect server to start.


My EyeConnect works fine. I see my folders and have gone through some pics in 'slide show'. Also listened to my playlist.

Running 10.5 and EC 1.5

Mike


----------



## blondago

macmikey said:


> My EyeConnect works fine. I see my folders and have gone through some pics in 'slide show'. Also listened to my playlist.
> 
> Running 10.5 and EC 1.5
> 
> Mike


Hey, what model macs are you guys running? im running an upgraded g4 agp sawtooth. Everything is upgraded except for the ethernet port....i'm still leaning twords the ethernet port being the problem, but i'd like to make sure before i drop the money into a e card. I'm getting ready to install leopard right now so i'll be back and let you know if anything changes.


----------



## macmikey

I have a macBook Pro Core Duo 2.0GHz


----------



## blondago

ok, just installed leopard. eyeconnect wont start at all now, twonky won't work, i just lost what little i had. AHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## bobnielsen

I don't think I will upgrade to Leopard for a while.


----------



## blondago

bobnielsen said:


> I don't think I will upgrade to Leopard for a while.


i said the same thing, but i couldn't resist. I'm lovin it tho. Eyeconnect is the only problems i'm having. Installed in 30 mins and everything is running like it did.......except for 300 new toys to play with. I'm usin the poop out of spaces, and about to set-up my time machine.....yeah baby. lol.....


----------



## macmikey

I like it as well. Although my Eyeconnect works fine, even after several restarts to re-install stuff.

Give the devs some time to catch up. I have noticed the updates always come after the OS upgrade because some of them simply did not have the new OS to play with.

Mike


----------



## slaz55

I have Eyeconnect setup, my 30 day trial has expired but it say it will allow audio? Anyways I unstalled Twonky and used Eyeconnect, the HR20 sees my computer and folders but says it can't access media. Is this because of the trial expiration maybe sharing issues or the newest CE version. I had no problems with Twonky except I hated the interface and I won't buy Eyeconnect until I get it to work.


----------



## machavez00

slaz55 said:


> I have Eyeconnect setup, my 30 day trial has expired but it say it will allow audio? Anyways I unstalled Twonky and used Eyeconnect, the HR20 sees my computer and folders but says it can't access media. Is this because of the trial expiration maybe sharing issues or the newest CE version. I had no problems with Twonky except I hated the interface and I won't buy Eyeconnect until I get it to work.


Make sure that sharing is turned on in both iTunes and iPhoto


----------



## slaz55

machavez00 said:


> Make sure that sharing is turned on in both iTunes and iPhoto


I have both turned on. I did get it for about 5 minutes after a rbr but lost it again. Have you had any problems with the latest CE? I had no problems with Twonky 3.3 but with the latest version 4.4 all the music is X ed out, and Twonky is way to slow. I am able to download VODs (I've downloaded 4 already) so I know I'm connected to the internet. I did follow your setup in the original post. I have reload Eyeconnect twice and it does see the HR20 at the bridge's IP address. I'm using WRT54G wireless router with a static ip and a WET54G bridge connected to the HR20. I know Linksys little touching when it comes to networking on a Mac but I don't think it's a router issue. Kind of a bummer.


----------



## machavez00

I will have to check. I have not used media sharing since the last CE. I have not had any of the connection issues that seem to be cropping up, so I am at a loss as what to do


----------



## mbvbfc

slaz55 said:


> I have both turned on. I did get it for about 5 minutes after a rbr but lost it again. Have you had any problems with the latest CE? I had no problems with Twonky 3.3 but with the latest version 4.4 all the music is X ed out, and Twonky is way to slow. I am able to download VODs (I've downloaded 4 already) so I know I'm connected to the internet. I did follow your setup in the original post. I have reload Eyeconnect twice and it does see the HR20 at the bridge's IP address. I'm using WRT54G wireless router with a static ip and a WET54G bridge connected to the HR20. I know Linksys little touching when it comes to networking on a Mac but I don't think it's a router issue. Kind of a bummer.


I had a similar issue. My I can access my iTunes library no problem, but in order to access iPhoto I had to go into EyeConnect and create an additional shared folder (the folder that actually contains the photos). Once I did that, I can access my iPHoto library fine.

It makes no sense to me, and I've tried undo-ing it a few times to make the issue go away, but that is the only way I can get it to work.

Hope that helps.

-Matt


----------



## machavez00

mbvbfc said:


> I had a similar issue. My I can access my iTunes library no problem, but in order to access iPhoto I had to go into EyeConnect and create an additional shared folder (the folder that actually contains the photos). Once I did that, I can access my iPHoto library fine.
> 
> It makes no sense to me, and I've tried undo-ing it a few times to make the issue go away, but that is the only way I can get it to work.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> -Matt


Are you using the beta or 1.5? The need to add an additional photo folder seemed to be fixed in 1.5. I deleted it from my sharing pane and have not had any problems


----------



## slaz55

I've just checked my firewall log and it says I'm blocking the HR20 at a range of ports.
Oct 29 19:41:13 Morgan ipfw: 12190 Deny TCP 192.168.1.226:34900 192.168.1.5:9000 in via en0
192.168.1.226 is my HR20 IP, I don't know why it would block this range. Also 192.168.5:9000 would seem to be Twonky but I thought I had uninstalled it. Hmmm...
Not sure what to make of this.


----------



## datbeme2

Thanks for the info, everyone. I had a bear of a time getting this to work before finally realizing that my ancient router was the culprit. A firmware upgrade did the trick allowing me to enable UPnP.

Music is great. In practice, it's not much different than the SD TiVo I used to have in the Living Room. I gave up on that in a second in favor of Airtunes controlled by my Mac in the adjacent room. But since I have an HR20 in the bedroom, it's more practical for selecting and navigating music than Airtunes is.

Pictures are disappointing though as they appear to be low res horizontally squished to 4:3. I can't imagine upgrading to the paid version unless this was improved upon and/or video was enabled.


----------



## slaz55

Well after checking and rechecking my configuration on my Mac and Linksys wrt54g and rebooting everything including a hard reboot on the HR20, Eyeconnect 1.5 has started to work. 
I waited until this morning to post this to see if it would stay up for more the 5 minutes and it has. I'm still think it will go down at some point but knock wood it will come back. On the MAC side I truely believe its a sharing issue, I had to open everything up but it did start seeing it. Also I'm wondering what the requests are coming from the HR20 in the 30000 port range, what would it be using these ports for? I've seen some other postings in this group noticing the same information in the firewall logs at the same port range.


----------



## machavez00

datbeme2 said:


> Thanks for the info, everyone. I had a bear of a time getting this to work before finally realizing that my ancient router was the culprit. A firmware upgrade did the trick allowing me to enable UPnP.
> 
> Music is great. In practice, it's not much different than the SD TiVo I used to have in the Living Room. I gave up on that in a second in favor of Airtunes controlled by my Mac in the adjacent room. But since I have an HR20 in the bedroom, it's more practical for selecting and navigating music than Airtunes is.
> 
> Pictures are disappointing though as they appear to be low res horizontally squished to 4:3. I can't imagine upgrading to the paid version unless this was improved upon and/or video was enabled.


twonky is worse as far as pictures are concerned. The are very squished horizontally.


----------



## rgswff2

bobnielsen said:


> I don't think I will upgrade to Leopard for a while.


You can upgrade to Leopard. Elgato just released version 1.5.1 for Leopard. I installed it and haven't had any problems with starting/stopping the server so far.

http://elgato.com/index.php?file=support_updates_eyeconnect


----------



## rgswff2

Does anyone know how to get a blank screen while playing music? I want to stream music and listen to it on the tv without having a picture in the background though. Is this possible?


----------



## blondago

i just installed 1.5.1 and seems to be working fine.....i still can't get a solid connection to my hr20 tho......i think it's something to do with my old mac.....g4 agp sawtooth.....any ideas will be greatly appreciated.....


----------



## slaz55

blondago said:


> i just installed 1.5.1 and seems to be working fine.....i still can't get a solid connection to my hr20 tho......i think it's something to do with my old mac.....g4 agp sawtooth.....any ideas will be greatly appreciated.....


I thought I had it solved but after 24hrs I lost connection with my computer although I could still download VODs. After reboot it came back for 10 minutes then disconnects. I noticed that you mention 1.5.1 is this Eyeconnect? I just downloaded this weekend and it was still 1.5. Also I don't think it's the network.


----------



## machavez00

I will down load 1.5.1 and see what happens. I am also now running 10.5


----------



## rgswff2

slaz55 said:


> I thought I had it solved but after 24hrs I lost connection with my computer although I could still download VODs. After reboot it came back for 10 minutes then disconnects. I noticed that you mention 1.5.1 is this Eyeconnect? I just downloaded this weekend and it was still 1.5. Also I don't think it's the network.


Yes, it is 1.5.1 of Eyeconnect. They just released it yesterday for Leopard.


----------



## blondago

i will let you all know what elgato comes up with. They are working hard with me to solve the networking problem with the hr20. From the sounds of it tho.....it's in the hr20 software. The only thing that's confusing is that it does work for a bunch of pple.........i really don't understand either.....and yes eye connect 1.5.1 is out for leopard, works great....i think.....at least it stays running. Don't have anything besides the hr20 to test it with tho.....anyone else?


----------



## bobnielsen

rgswff2 said:


> Does anyone know how to get a blank screen while playing music? I want to stream music and listen to it on the tv without having a picture in the background though. Is this possible?


That would be nice. I usually hit the pause button and after 5 minutes the screen saver starts up.

I updated to EyeConnect 1.5.1 and everything still seems to work.


----------



## blondago

don't know if this makes a difference....i just noticed that all the posts from mac users that have eyeconnect working are using hr20-700......i have 100.....maybe that's the variable i've been looking for......anyone using eyeconnect sucessfully with a hr20-100?


----------



## macmikey

I am. It works fine. Just need a key with 1.51 to get Photosonline.

Mike


----------



## blondago

macmikey said:


> I am. It works fine. Just need a key with 1.51 to get Photosonline.
> 
> Mike


ok, macbook pro....maybe it is just my mac then.....what am i missing? hey macmikey, could you zip your system profiler and send it to me so i can compare our systems? i have to be missing something that you apparently have..


----------



## blondago

for eyeconnect to work in leopard, can i just not have my firewall running? i have my firewall turned off but the reciever still isn't recognizing my computer, it does however recognize twonky. How do i set it up in leopard? i figured firewall off would do it


----------



## macmikey

yep...as soon as I figure out how.


----------



## pjo1966

I have a question for those who purchased the license from Elgato. The price listed is 49.95 Euros. Isn't that something like 100 US$?

Also on the registration form, there's no option for USA under the country selection. Did you just leave it t the default Germany selection?


----------



## macmikey

When I go to the store it shows me 49.95 USD.


----------



## pjo1966

macmikey said:


> When I go to the store it shows me 49.95 USD.


Got it. I was in the European store. I missed the link to switch to the US store.


----------



## blondago

ok, i'm installing virtual pc with windows xp. gonna see if i can get a network to work in there, cause apparently my mac isn't capable of it. times like this almost make me want to buy a pc......almost.


----------



## bobnielsen

If it's a PPC Mac, Virtual PC is s*l*o*w (I'm sorry I wasted money on that it).


----------



## blondago

bobnielsen said:


> If it's a PPC Mac, Virtual PC is s*l*o*w (I'm sorry I wasted money on that it).


i know....i bought it...used it once....and said the heck with it. Still, if i can get a network connection with it i'll be happy. hope it works alright with leopard. from what i've read. it functions well, just leaves a ktext icon in your dock.....whatever....just need to figure out if it's my mac or hr20 that isn't letting me media share correctly


----------



## machavez00

It is most likely on the HR20 side. I am now running 10.5 and eyeconnect 1.5.1 with no problems.


----------



## blondago

machavez00 said:


> It is most likely on the HR20 side. I am now running 10.5 and eyeconnect 1.5.1 with no problems.


i still havn't heard from anyone running a sucessful media share from a PPC G4 agp sawtooth. So i'm not ruling out its my mac yet. Just trying to figure out what the missing piece is. I ran top in terminal last night too......eyeconnect and twonky both are trying to send signals, but the hr20 isn't responding....so i think it is the hr20, although it is connected online, and passes all networking tests. oh well.....anyone with an older mac please let me know, is mediashare working for you?


----------



## slaz55

I don't think it's your Mac, I've have the same problems and I'm running a G5 1.8. I was wondering if there is any tried and true setup for Mac, such as what router and bride your internet service and most important your network setup. I been working with a WRT54G as the wireless router with a WET54G bridge. I have SBC adsl with an Efficient modem with PPPOE on the modem with the WRT54G excepting DHCP and a static router address of 192.168.1.1, I have my Mac set to a static IP address with the router address and the WET54G is set to the default 192.168.226 IP address. The HR20 is set to the standard private network settings with SBC's DNS servers I've also given it the same address as the bridge. 

Now that all being said I can connect only after an HR20 reboot and at that only for a few minutes (although I was able to connect for 24hrs once). I believe it has something to do with the configuration somewhere, I believe a network is the same on the PC or Mac but there are so many different configurations. I just can't figure out which is best. Shouldn't once you establish your connection, the connection itself with no changes, should be solid? These problems are so intermittent it's hard to figure whats going on. machavez00 had mentioned sharing iTunes and iPhoto but that really seems not to matter at all I've been able to use Eyeconnect with sharing on and off. All I know is I have a solid internet connection on my Mac and at the HR20 and I'm able to download VODs all day long. There has to be some answer.


----------



## machavez00

blondago said:


> i still havn't heard from anyone running a sucessful media share from a PPC G4 agp sawtooth. So i'm not ruling out its my mac yet. Just trying to figure out what the missing piece is. I ran top in terminal last night too......eyeconnect and twonky both are trying to send signals, but the hr20 isn't responding....so i think it is the hr20, although it is connected online, and passes all networking tests. oh well.....anyone with an older mac please let me know, is mediashare working for you?


I was using a G4 silver door dual 1.25ghz with no issues. I recently upgraded to a new 20' 2.4ghz iMac and it is working as well. I am using Cat5. are you using a wireless setup?


----------



## bobnielsen

I am using a 1.42 GHz Mac Mini running 10.4.10, using an ethernet connection to my Netgear WRT614 router for my HR20 and a wireless connection with Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP wireless ethernet converter for my HR21. The wireless connection sometimes stutters (with either EyeConnect or Twonky), but I suspect the signal may be weak, so I plan to relocate the router. The DVRs and Mac always recognize each other, however.


----------



## machavez00

My brother ran a CAT5 for me up through the roof and attic.


----------



## mbvbfc

Eyeconnect and mediashare worked fine for me up until the HR-20 upgrade. I can't figure out what the problem is.

When I go to "Pictures and Music" from the menu it will ask which computer. I click on my Mac and it will just hang for about 30 seconds before it gives me the error "unable to access media"

If I reboot the Mac and reset the HR-20, I can sometimes get it to work for a few minutes, but then it will stop.

I have the HR-20 hard-wired to my router, and the Mac is connected wireless. The router can see both, and eyeconnect seems to see the HR-20. When I run a network test from the HR-20 it can get out just fine.

I feel pretty good about my setup because it worked fine up until the HR-20 upgrade.

I'm running a Mac-Mini (don't make fun...size doesn't matter) with a 1.42 Ghz Processor and OS 10.4.

Any ideas?

-Matt


----------



## slaz55

mbvbfc said:


> Eyeconnect and mediashare worked fine for me up until the HR-20 upgrade. I can't figure out what the problem is.
> 
> When I go to "Pictures and Music" from the menu it will ask which computer. I click on my Mac and it will just hang for about 30 seconds before it gives me the error "unable to access media"
> 
> If I reboot the Mac and reset the HR-20, I can sometimes get it to work for a few minutes, but then it will stop.
> 
> I have the HR-20 hard-wired to my router, and the Mac is connected wireless. The router can see both, and eyeconnect seems to see the HR-20. When I run a network test from the HR-20 it can get out just fine.
> 
> I feel pretty good about my setup because it worked fine up until the HR-20 upgrade.
> 
> I'm running a Mac-Mini (don't make fun...size doesn't matter) with a 1.42 Ghz Processor and OS 10.4.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> -Matt


 Join the club. I've been working the same issues for months and nobody seems to have the answer, although there are plenty of opinions. 
I just think they should either make this work or not have it at all. There are alot of people who have spent months and plenty of money to get this to work and all you have to do is look at the threads and every 5th one is about media sharing. I have had Media Sharing working for 24 hrs one time and then after a reboot it will only work for 2 minutes saying the same thing "unable to access media". My internet connection is solid and the VOD's download with no problems. 
Kinda frustrating!


----------



## bobnielsen

mbvbfc said:


> Eyeconnect and mediashare worked fine for me up until the HR-20 upgrade. I can't figure out what the problem is.
> 
> When I go to "Pictures and Music" from the menu it will ask which computer. I click on my Mac and it will just hang for about 30 seconds before it gives me the error "unable to access media"
> 
> If I reboot the Mac and reset the HR-20, I can sometimes get it to work for a few minutes, but then it will stop.
> 
> I have the HR-20 hard-wired to my router, and the Mac is connected wireless. The router can see both, and eyeconnect seems to see the HR-20. When I run a network test from the HR-20 it can get out just fine.
> 
> I feel pretty good about my setup because it worked fine up until the HR-20 upgrade.
> 
> I'm running a Mac-Mini (don't make fun...size doesn't matter) with a 1.42 Ghz Processor and OS 10.4.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> -Matt


I'm running the same setup, HR20 hard-wired to router, 1.42 GHz G4 Mini, OS X 10.4.10. I also have a HR20 connected wirelessly. I have EyeConnect pointing to my iTunes library for "Music". I occasionally have received the "unable to access media" message, but it normally works just fine, so size really doesn't matter.

I have been regularly downloading the CE updates as they become available. Twonky also works with my system.


----------



## machavez00

I had the "unable to access media" error message for the first time yesterday. An RBR took care of it and I have not seen again, yet. I will PM Earl to make sure someone at D* is keeping track of our issues


----------



## blondago

machavez00 said:


> I was using a G4 silver door dual 1.25ghz with no issues. I recently upgraded to a new 20' 2.4ghz iMac and it is working as well. I am using Cat5. are you using a wireless setup?


nope. through a router. it doesn't even work hard wired directly to the back of the computer. What the heck am i doing wrong?


----------



## blondago

machavez00 said:


> I had the "unable to access media" error message for the first time yesterday. An RBR took care of it and I have not seen again, yet. I will PM Earl to make sure someone at D* is keeping track of our issues


From what i understand from the chatrooms, they arn't really concerned with media share right now. their focus is on VOD at the moment. Im glad to hear other pple posting about it now. i thought i was the only one. i've gone as far as running virtual pc with wmp11. i'm still messing around with it to get it to work, but so far i can't get the hr20 in the network device column and can't share my media from my mac w/o having to copy my entire library over, which isn't even an option, 40 gigs alone just music. i've only played with it for a couple mins tho. i'll let you know if i get everything working. please, if anyone is having problems with mediashare, post them and maybe they will see that this IS a feature that people are interested in, not just VOD.


----------



## machavez00

Earl confirmed that D* does monitor the issues thread and I gave him the link and asked him to make sure D* checks on this thread. 

I did notice last night when the hard drive went to sleep the media share dropped from the HR20 menu. I have the energy saving set to three hours


----------



## slaz55

blondago said:


> From what i understand from the chatrooms, they arn't really concerned with media share right now. their focus is on VOD at the moment. Im glad to hear other pple posting about it now. i thought i was the only one. i've gone as far as running virtual pc with wmp11. i'm still messing around with it to get it to work, but so far i can't get the hr20 in the network device column and can't share my media from my mac w/o having to copy my entire library over, which isn't even an option, 40 gigs alone just music. i've only played with it for a couple mins tho. i'll let you know if i get everything working. please, if anyone is having problems with mediashare, post them and maybe they will see that this IS a feature that people are interested in, not just VOD.


I've been posting all over this board and I haven't received any answers just guesses. I just can't believe with all the complaining about Media Sharing it never seems to be addressed. I know Earl has been running solid since day 1 and a couple of people who act like your crazy, but it is a problem and I think D* should give us some tools to trouble shoot this problem or take it off. I think at least 25% of the postings are about networking the HR20. I have mine networked and connected to the internet but Media Share just kind of works after RBRs. I've posted my setting on my Mac 10 times already but there really isn't any definitive answers.


----------



## blondago

machavez00 said:


> Earl confirmed that D* does monitor the issues thread and I gave him the link and asked him to make sure D* checks on this thread.
> 
> I did notice last night when the hard drive went to sleep the media share dropped from the HR20 menu. I have the energy saving set to three hours


machavez, that is one thing that has to be disabled to function correctly. All sleep functions, except display of course, have to be turned off, they will cause the server to log off. I have my firewall wide open just because i can't really figure out how to specify a port for eyeconnect in leopard, but then again havn't really tried too hard. Any kind of file sharing is turned on, especially in Itunes and Iphoto. It's just wierd how it works for some, and not for others. And in my case how it worked well at first, and then gradually less until it just stopped all together. I think elgato forgot about me, or just gave up on me. They havn't relplied to any of my posts in over a week now. They are prolly real busy with the release of leopard. Well i'm off to get virtual pc set up with wmp11, i'll let you know how i make out.


----------



## blondago

slaz55 said:


> I've been posting all over this board and I haven't received any answers just guesses. I just can't believe with all the complaining about Media Sharing it never seems to be addressed. I know Earl has been running solid since day 1 and a couple of people who act like your crazy, but it is a problem and I think D* should give us some tools to trouble shoot this problem or take it off. I think at least 25% of the postings are about networking the HR20. I have mine networked and connected to the internet but Media Share just kind of works after RBRs. I've posted my setting on my Mac 10 times already but there really isn't any definitive answers.


what forums have you been posting in? I filled up a page of this thread myself...lol. I'm sure they'll address it soon.....i hope. I mean VOD is cool and all, but i really havn't got much use out of it. Can't really find anything of interest to download. Got some shows for my 4 year old boy, but that's about it. Mediashare i would use non-stop. I mean how great is it to be able to go from watching tv, to viewing photo's and videos all while listening to your favorite music.....without even changing remotes. Now that's useful.


----------



## Clang

Hey all
I'm a long time lurker, first time poster
but I figure this issue is actually important enough to register and post
I'm running a mac mini with a linksys router, HR 20-700 and eye connect, and can only get media share to work intermitenly, but when it does it's AWESOME. When I look at eyeshare I can see the ip address for the HR20 pop up... then go away...pop up...then go away. So close yet so far.


----------



## slaz55

Clang said:


> Hey all
> I'm a long time lurker, first time poster
> but I figure this issue is actually important enough to register and post
> I'm running a mac mini with a linksys router, HR 20-700 and eye connect, and can only get media share to work intermitenly, but when it does it's AWESOME. When I look at eyeshare I can see the ip address for the HR20 pop up... then go away...pop up...then go away. So close yet so far.


That is normal for Eyeconnect it happens to everyone. I agree Media Share is great to have but it's just so tough to nail down any configuration. I think at some point it will get fixed.


----------



## slaz55

blondago said:


> what forums have you been posting in? I filled up a page of this thread myself...lol. I'm sure they'll address it soon.....i hope. I mean VOD is cool and all, but i really havn't got much use out of it. Can't really find anything of interest to download. Got some shows for my 4 year old boy, but that's about it. Mediashare i would use non-stop. I mean how great is it to be able to go from watching tv, to viewing photo's and videos all while listening to your favorite music.....without even changing remotes. Now that's useful.


Blondago don't take offense to what I said I've seen your posts but have responses really helped out? I've posted all over the place and get different answers or no answers at all, so what do you do start complaining? Earl answered about 6 months ago that it's not sold as a multimedia device and D* was working on it, although I've noticed Earl doesn't have any problems with his of course.


----------



## blondago

slaz55 said:


> Blondago don't take offense to what I said I've seen your posts but have responses really helped out? I've posted all over the place and get different answers or no answers at all, so what do you do start complaining? Earl answered about 6 months ago that it's not sold as a multimedia device and D* was working on it, although I've noticed Earl doesn't have any problems with his of course.


lol. there is a forum started for this issue that D* is monitoring closely, so just be sure to post all your full information and detailed description of the problem. I think they are going to get mediashare rolling here pretty soon. there are a bunch of posts already.....although from what i could see, i'm the first mac user to post so lets get on the map in there....let me see if i can find the link.....


----------



## blondago

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=102008&highlight=media+share

oh, and incase anyone is wondering.....no luck with virtual pc. actually i'm having a hard time accessing my mac drives from xp. i hope they come out with one more update to fix things for us pre-intel mac users. VP7.0.0 actually was running better that VP7.0.2.....hmmmm


----------



## machavez00

read your post:http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1268342&postcount=47
I know I may have asked this before, what are your energy saver settings? I get that message because is set to put the computer to sleep after 1 hour. Music and photos drops from the menu. When I wake my iMac up, it appears in the menu again.


----------



## blondago

machavez00 said:


> read your post:http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1268342&postcount=47
> I know I may have asked this before, what are your energy saver settings? I get that message because is set to put the computer to sleep after 1 hour. Music and photos drops from the menu. When I wake my iMac up, it appears in the menu again.


all energy saver preferences are disabled, including display sleep, just to be on the safe side....lmao. It will just stop playing music or photo's right in the middle of a song or slideshow after 33 mins exactly. One time, it said mac server is logged off, shut down the photo slideshow and the music paused until i hit ok. It went back to TV picture, but it played another full song, but i had no control over it until the song ended, then everything went back to normal. I think it's deff. in the hr20, i've been chasing this for weeks now and have eliminated almost everything else. just gotta be patient and wait for D* to fix it.


----------



## slaz55

blondago said:


> lol. there is a forum started for this issue that D* is monitoring closely, so just be sure to post all your full information and detailed description of the problem. I think they are going to get mediashare rolling here pretty soon. there are a bunch of posts already.....although from what i could see, i'm the first mac user to post so lets get on the map in there....let me see if i can find the link.....


blondago don't hold your breath. I think this was addressed along time ago and it's very interesting to notice Earl's answer to some of these questions. I think Elgato is the only one who is being proactive.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=782597#post782597


----------



## machavez00

Now that I reread blandago's post I realize it is about the same issue all platforms(Mac, XP/Vista and linux) have been having. The music /photos stop after about thirty minutes. This has been an issue since day one. As far as Earls post, it was in response as to why a UPnP certified server client did not work with HR20 at that time.(01/07) Since the Beta and 1.5 that is a non issue. In fact, EyeConnect is the only server that streams mp4/AAC non DRM(i.e. iTunes+) files


----------



## slaz55

machavez, I was addressing the fact that D* even back then knew there were issues and Earl did say they were working on it.


----------



## blondago

slaz55 said:


> machavez, I was addressing the fact that D* even back then knew there were issues and Earl did say they were working on it.


i know it's been a while slaz, we just have to be patient. I read the post via the link you posted, i understand that was back in 2005, which kinda surprised me too. Didn't know it's been an issue since then, but anyway, we are lucky with all that they are doing for us. They don't have to release these ce's ya know. I does benefit them and us doing it this way, but we just have to wait till they get all the kinks out. I think DOD is going to be going national soon, and once that does, i can almost guarantee that they will work on the media share. For right now, not many pple besides those involved with the ce program even know about the ethernet port in the back. Once it goes national i guarantee they will get the media share worked out. I'm pretty damn frustrated about it too, but we should really be thanking them for working as hard as they are to release a product and software that is going to be capable of such awsome things. And we should DEFINITELY thank Earl for making all this possible. He must deal with so much SH%& through this forum. As for eyeconnect, it works flawlessly with all other upnp devices, so their hands are tied really. It has to be a problem with the hr20. They actually got back to me yesterday, and pretty much told me there isn't anything else they could do for me. They asked me to change some preferences, but nothing helped the situation. It should be coming soon. At any rate, it sounds like us mac users are having less problems with it than the pc people. I've read hundreds of posts, even VIIV users can't get it working, and that's what it was suppost to be made for...and you think we are frustrated? lol.


----------



## slaz55

blondago, Actually I think it was in January 07 but it was a long time ago. I'm not frustrated it's been this way for so long we just have to except what we have and hang in there until the HR20 comes around. 
I really don't think they are spending much time troubleshooting the Media Share issues on the HR20 and it will probably will not happen on this model. I know machavez00 has been at the forefront of this problem, he's tried everything. As far as Earl goes he's pulled in so many direction it's not funny, he a blessing to this forum (I just like to stir the pot )
It would be nice to know though if D* is really serious about this problem, I know they say they are, but it seems there are enough upnp products out there that work it shouldn't be that difficult.


----------



## blondago

slaz55 said:


> blondago, Actually I think it was in January 07 but it was a long time ago. I'm not frustrated it's been this way for so long we just have to except what we have and hang in there until the HR20 comes around.
> I really don't think they are spending much time troubleshooting the Media Share issues on the HR20 and it will probably will not happen on this model. I know machavez00 has been at the forefront of this problem, he's tried everything. As far as Earl goes he's pulled in so many direction it's not funny, he a blessing to this forum (I just like to stir the pot )
> It would be nice to know though if D* is really serious about this problem, I know they say they are, but it seems there are enough upnp products out there that work it shouldn't be that difficult.


you are probably right. probably isn't that difficult, but their main focus is on DOD right now. can't blame them....gonna make em more money. i think it will be fixed soon....i hope at least.


----------



## rkaufmann87

Hi,

First time poster on this thread. I'm using Leopard and just downloaded EyeConnect 1.5, the installation went fine. I get the above message (There are no files in this folder) when I try to access Itunes on my HR20-700. Anyone have any idea what I need to do to get it to see my files on my Imac? BTW, i using a Imac 24 (the new aluminum one) with 2.8 Ghz CPu and 3 gig of ram. 

Thanks,
Roger K.


----------



## machavez00

rkaufmann87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First time poster on this thread. I'm using Leopard and just downloaded EyeConnect 1.5, the installation went fine. I get the above message (There are no files in this folder) when I try to access Itunes on my HR20-700. Anyone have any idea what I need to do to get it to see my files on my Imac? BTW, i using a Imac 24 (the new aluminum one) with 2.8 Ghz CPu and 3 gig of ram.
> 
> Thanks,
> Roger K.


Are your iTunes from the store or ripped? Regular iTunes files won't play, iTunes+(no DRM) will play.


----------



## pjo1966

Ever since my DVR upgraded to include On Demand, my Music & Photos menu does not come up.


----------



## rkaufmann87

machavez00 said:


> Are your iTunes from the store or ripped? Regular iTunes files won't play, iTunes+(no DRM) will play.


All the music was bought on CDs and ripped.


----------



## machavez00

Leopard is indeed a different cat. I have not had any issues so far with 1.5.1/10.5 Can you view photos?


----------



## bobnielsen

rkaufmann87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First time poster on this thread. I'm using Leopard and just downloaded EyeConnect 1.5, the installation went fine. I get the above message (There are no files in this folder) when I try to access Itunes on my HR20-700. Anyone have any idea what I need to do to get it to see my files on my Imac? BTW, i using a Imac 24 (the new aluminum one) with 2.8 Ghz CPu and 3 gig of ram.
> 
> Thanks,
> Roger K.


You might try going into System Preferences on your Mac and making sure the content tab shows areas which actually contain what you want to see. I don't think I had any problems with iTunes, but recall that Pictures pointed to iPhoto and I don't use that so I had to create a new entry.

I thought Twonky's web interface was easier to deal with. I had some problems initially with Twonky loosing its configuration information but it has been solid for the past few months.


----------



## rkaufmann87

machavez00 said:


> Leopard is indeed a different cat. I have not had any issues so far with 1.5.1/10.5 Can you view photos?


I can't see photos or see the music. The message I get is, "There are no files in this folder."


----------



## rkaufmann87

bobnielsen said:


> You might try going into System Preferences on your Mac and making sure the content tab shows areas which actually contain what you want to see. I don't think I had any problems with iTunes, but recall that Pictures pointed to iPhoto and I don't use that so I had to create a new entry.
> 
> I thought Twonky's web interface was easier to deal with. I had some problems initially with Twonky loosing its configuration information but it has been solid for the past few months.


Sorry to sound like a dummy but where in the System Preferences should I look for the info you described above?


----------



## blondago

rkaufmann87 said:


> Sorry to sound like a dummy but where in the System Preferences should I look for the info you described above?


open the eyeconnect preference pane in system preferences, and click on the content tab. it lists the folders accessible to eyeconnect.


----------



## rkaufmann87

blondago said:


> open the eyeconnect preference pane in system preferences, and click on the content tab. it lists the folders accessible to eyeconnect.


Thanks, I have Itunes and Iphoto in the "Content" section of EyeConnect. Still no joy though. Below is exactly what occurs when I access the EyeConnect on my HT.

1. Click on menu of the HT and choose Music & Photos
2. Click on My Computers and choose Macintosh
3. HT hangs for about a minute the finally gives the error, "We're unable to access Macintosh check your network and try again."

This is where I'm lost, I'm pretty certain there is a setting on my Imac I'm not choosing and I just don't know what it is.


----------



## bobnielsen

With the 0x1C3 CE tonight, I was able to watch a HD video I recorded with EyeTV on my Mac using EyeConnect! There didn't appear to be any loss of resolution. Another video would also play but was missing audio. The video support is a bit flaky but I expect it will be improved as Media Share is fine tuned. it's a great start, however.


----------



## machavez00

I haven't been able to get any video to play yet. I'll check the codec thread and then convert some files


----------



## pjo1966

bobnielsen said:


> With the 0x1C3 CE tonight, I was able to watch a HD video I recorded with EyeTV on my Mac using EyeConnect! There didn't appear to be any loss of resolution. Another video would also play but was missing audio. The video support is a bit flaky but I expect it will be improved as Media Share is fine tuned. it's a great start, however.


I've been waiting patiently for this feature. How long does it usually take updates to go from CE to national release?


----------



## machavez00

it can be a week, or a month. it really depends on how many bugs show up once it move to the larger CE test group.


----------



## jacobp

Hello. I just switched over to a Mac and decided to try EyeConnect 1.5.1 for use with my HR20-100 to be able to see photos and hear music on my DVR. I read the original posts describing how to setup EyeConnect but with Leopard, the menu items have changed within System Preferences and I cannot figure out what i have to do to setup EyeConnect to work.

I have enabled sharing in both iPhoto and iTunes from within each of their respective Preferences menu items. But i cannot see how to modify the firewall to allow access as described in the original post.

In EyeConnect, the Content tab shows EyeTV, Music, Video and Photos. But I when i click on the Start button, nothing happens. 

Can someone please walk me through this. Thanks.


----------



## machavez00

I switched to leopard as well an the firewall settings are total different. They are under security. You have three option: allow all, block all, and set access. If you click set access you get a Vista like "allow or deny" type message. Allow all is the default setting


----------



## quadbill

you can go in security pane and add which app you want to allow i think...i don't have leopard but researched a little. "Leopard's Firewall now supports NAT-PMP (NAT-Port Mapping Protocol) and UPnP (Universal Plug and Play), so if your application can take advantage of these, port mapping is unnecessary. If not, the GUI settings will monitor applications entered in the list and open ports requested by that specific application."


----------



## monetnj

I set up eyeconnect on my Leopard mac at home and had no problem accessing my stuff from my HR20. However, it looks like there are issues with iPhoto '08. I suppose because the application is a package now, it doesn't look like you can navigate down to the folder with your jpegs in it. Don't know if this is an HR20 issue or an eyeconnect issue. The HR20 had no idea what to do with my mpeg4 movie files I made for my iPod.


----------



## quadbill

the only thing i can play are vob files, video only (excellent picture quality!), no audio. avi, wmv, mov files all have x's. sometimes mpeg 1 muxed files will play, very pixelated, no audio.

anybody with success please post formats, media software, etc


----------



## pjo1966

I just had to reinstall everything on my Mac and I'm having trouble getting EyeConnect to work. I keep hitting Start, but it's still not running. I am using Leopard.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Did you reinstall EyeConnect after reinstalling Leopard? Did you do an upgrade, Archive and Install, or a Clean Install?



pjo1966 said:


> I just had to reinstall everything on my Mac and I'm having trouble getting EyeConnect to work. I keep hitting Start, but it's still not running. I am using Leopard.


----------



## Canis Lupus

I've only had success so far with MPEG-1 and it looks like caca. I'll try a .vob and see what i get.



quadbill said:


> the only thing i can play are vob files, video only (excellent picture quality!), no audio. avi, wmv, mov files all have x's. sometimes mpeg 1 muxed files will play, very pixelated, no audio.
> 
> anybody with success please post formats, media software, etc


----------



## pjo1966

Canis Lupus said:


> Did you reinstall EyeConnect after reinstalling Leopard? Did you do an upgrade, Archive and Install, or a Clean Install?


Originally I did an upgrade, but I had to do a clean install yesterday. I reinstalled EyeConnect and since then have not been able to get it to run. Whenever I hit Start, the button changes color to signify that it indeed has been pressed, but nothing happens.


----------



## Canis Lupus

and it's version 1.5.1 right?



pjo1966 said:


> Originally I did an upgrade, but I had to do a clean install yesterday. I reinstalled EyeConnect and since then have not been able to get it to run. Whenever I hit Start, the button changes color to signify that it indeed has been pressed, but nothing happens.


----------



## Canis Lupus

I'm trying a muxed MPEG-2 using MPEG Streamclip and will try that when I get home.

EDIT: BTW I'm trying this since .vob hasn't resulted in any audio. The Muxed MPEG-2 I'm trying is ripped from a .vob stream to see if audio works.



Canis Lupus said:


> I've only had success so far with MPEG-1 and it looks like caca. I'll try a .vob and see what i get.


----------



## pjo1966

Canis Lupus said:


> and it's version 1.5.1 right?


1.5

Off to download the updated version.


----------



## pjo1966

Newer version downloaded and installed. It's running and it recognizes the HR20. The Music & Pictures menu does not appear on the HR20.


----------



## bobnielsen

monetnj said:


> I set up eyeconnect on my Leopard mac at home and had no problem accessing my stuff from my HR20. However, it looks like there are issues with iPhoto '08. I suppose because the application is a package now, it doesn't look like you can navigate down to the folder with your jpegs in it. Don't know if this is an HR20 issue or an eyeconnect issue. The HR20 had no idea what to do with my mpeg4 movie files I made for my iPod.


Photos work with iPhoto 5, so something must have changed.

EyeConnect doesn't provide the necessary transcoding for iPod movie format (m4v). Hopefully a future upgrade will support this (although typical iPod resolution won't look too good on a HD set). If Directv will release a list of supported codecs, that would help the software developers.

I was quite pleased to see that videos recorded by EyeTV2 were playable (with 0x1c3) The ones recorded from A/V inputs to my Miglia Evolution don't play the sound, but those from my HDHomeRun ATSC tuner do.


----------



## Canis Lupus

OK prolly time to do a menu reset on the HR20. Go ahead and reboot the Mac while you're at it. 



pjo1966 said:


> Newer version downloaded and installed. It's running and it recognizes the HR20. The Music & Pictures menu does not appear on the HR20.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Hey Bob,
Can you post the codecs that are being used for EyeTV2? Maybe some of us can mock the codecs using other programs to try it (unless EyeTV has its own proprietary codec?).
Thx



bobnielsen said:


> Photos work with iPhoto 5, so something must have changed.
> 
> EyeConnect doesn't provide the necessary transcoding for iPod movie format (m4v). Hopefully a future upgrade will support this (although typical iPod resolution won't look too good on a HD set). If Directv will release a list of supported codecs, that would help the software developers.
> 
> I was quite pleased to see that videos recorded by EyeTV2 were playable (with 0x1c3) The ones recorded from A/V inputs to my Miglia Evolution don't play the sound, but those from my HDHomeRun ATSC tuner do.


----------



## blondago

pjo1966 said:


> Newer version downloaded and installed. It's running and it recognizes the HR20. The Music & Pictures menu does not appear on the HR20.


join the club pojo. I'm running leopard with eyeconnect and twonky, and i can't get either to work properly. I've been at it well over a month now. Viewing my activity monitor, i can see both programs are trying to send to the hr20, it just isn't responding. I've given up, am just patiently waiting till d* addresses media share issues.


----------



## Canis Lupus

did you ever try the adding a switch idea?



blondago said:


> join the club pojo. I'm running leopard with eyeconnect and twonky, and i can't get either to work properly. I've been at it well over a month now. Viewing my activity monitor, i can see both programs are trying to send to the hr20, it just isn't responding. I've given up, am just patiently waiting till d* addresses media share issues.


----------



## pjo1966

Reboot done. Now I'm back to where I was before I had to reinstall everything on my Mac... "There are no files in the folder."


----------



## Canis Lupus

OK which folder is giving you the error? And is this the full activated copy of EyeConnect or the music only freeware?

Also - if it's music, make sure you're trying to access non-DRM music. 

You might also try stopping and starting EyeConnect, and also deleting and readding iTunes etc from the "Content" tab.


----------



## bobnielsen

Canis Lupus said:


> Hey Bob,
> Can you post the codecs that are being used for EyeTV2? Maybe some of us can mock the codecs using other programs to try it (unless EyeTV has its own proprietary codec?).
> Thx


I really don't know what codecs are used. The files have a .mpg extension, but that probably isn't specific enough.


----------



## slaz55

Does anyone know if there is something in particular to look for to trouble shoot my disconnect issues. I've been down this road so many times I just thought maybe someone on the Mac side who has sustained a connection could share their secrets. I talking about share settings maybe routing tables or network settings. I have had such sporatic connection issues I don't know what to do but reboot the HR20.

I have a SBC adsl service with pppoe on the modem and connected to a Linksys WRT54G router accepting DHCP from the modem. My Mac network is setup as a static IP 192.168.1.5 with my WRT54G address setup as the router with a static IP 192.168.1.1. The wireless connection to the HR20 is through a Linksys WET54G it is also setup as a static connection which I can always connect to through my browser. Now for the HR20 I also have that set as a Static IP of 192.168.1.114 and my WRT54G router as my gateway. The routing tables show my connection to the HR20 192.168.1.114 is constant no matter if the HR20 is responding or not. After reboot I can connect and search folders, but it never will stay connected, sometimes its 5 minutes sometimes its 24 hrs. I can always connect to the bridge and I never have any problems downloading VODs from the HR20. So thats where I'm at.... oh ya I'm using Eyeconnect 1.5.1 and am running system 10.4.10. Another issue is seeing iPhoto folders it never shows any images in iPhoto, I know this is an issue with Eyeconnect but any information on this would also help. By the way I can see images with Twonky but its way to slow.
I'm just looking for someone who seems to have solved the network issue so I can rule that out.
I know.... you feel my pain


----------



## pjo1966

Canis Lupus said:


> OK which folder is giving you the error? And is this the full activated copy of EyeConnect or the music only freeware?
> 
> Also - if it's music, make sure you're trying to access non-DRM music.
> 
> You might also try stopping and starting EyeConnect, and also deleting and readding iTunes etc from the "Content" tab.


Full licensed version and I get the same message in Pictures and Music.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Here's a new thread for Mac Users for Video Streaming over in the CE Forum:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=109609


----------



## Canis Lupus

Have you tried changing your network to a DHCP network? This way IPs will get assigned to devices by the router. Maybe that would help them maintain connections instead of potentially having interrupted ones when their static and something goes into Sleep/Standby/Hard Drive Spindown etc.



slaz55 said:


> Does anyone know if there is something in particular to look for to trouble shoot my disconnect issues. I've been down this road so many times I just thought maybe someone on the Mac side who has sustained a connection could share their secrets. I talking about share settings maybe routing tables or network settings. I have had such sporatic connection issues I don't know what to do but reboot the HR20.
> 
> I have a SBC adsl service with pppoe on the modem and connected to a Linksys WRT54G router accepting DHCP from the modem. My Mac network is setup as a static IP 192.168.1.5 with my WRT54G address setup as the router with a static IP 192.168.1.1. The wireless connection to the HR20 is through a Linksys WET54G it is also setup as a static connection which I can always connect to through my browser. Now for the HR20 I also have that set as a Static IP of 192.168.1.114 and my WRT54G router as my gateway. The routing tables show my connection to the HR20 192.168.1.114 is constant no matter if the HR20 is responding or not. After reboot I can connect and search folders, but it never will stay connected, sometimes its 5 minutes sometimes its 24 hrs. I can always connect to the bridge and I never have any problems downloading VODs from the HR20. So thats where I'm at.... oh ya I'm using Eyeconnect 1.5.1 and am running system 10.4.10. Another issue is seeing iPhoto folders it never shows any images in iPhoto, I know this is an issue with Eyeconnect but any information on this would also help. By the way I can see images with Twonky but its way to slow.
> I'm just looking for someone who seems to have solved the network issue so I can rule that out.
> I know.... you feel my pain


----------



## slaz55

I would go with dhcp but the WRT54G router tends to have issues with Mac as a dhcp server. I've found setting the Network to Automatic has made my internet connection on the Mac very erratic. I know its a Linksys and the pppoe on the modem issue. I also like to know what IP address my Bridge and HR20 are at. I don't have my Mac set to sleep at all and I have turn on all my share setting such as iTunes and iPhoto on. The funny thing is I've actually had Media Sharing for 24hrs now or since my last message but I know it won't last.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Hmmm - ok. I have an ActionTec router and DHCP plays fine with 2 Macs. Plus the IP addresses never actually change. Dunno if they would renew leases or dynamically change but mine haven't since I set them up.


----------



## slaz55

I just noticed after logging into the bridge that the HR20 is using the same MAC address as the bridge, also when I logged into the bridge I lost my connection. Is this normal and shouldn't the HR20 use it's own MAC address, I don't have the bridge set for MAC cloning nor do I think I should. I think this may be it. Can I add the HR20 MAC address to the routing table somehow?

Routing tables

Internet:
Destination Gateway Flags Refs Use Netif Expire
default 192.168.1.1 UGSc 52 5 en0
127 localhost UCS 0 0 lo0
localhost localhost UH 9 4683 lo0
169.254 link#4 UCS 0 0 en0
192.168.1 link#4 UCS 3 0 en0
192.168.1.1 0:18:f8:4d:58:f UHLW 53 156 en0
192.168.1.5 localhost UHS 0 50 lo0
192.168.1.114 0:18:f8:66:71:92 UHLW 1 8250 en0 1071
192.168.1.226 0:18:f8:66:71:92 UHLW 0 220 en0 646


----------



## Canis Lupus

Do you mean IP address? A MAC address is always exclusive to the device. 

If so, then yes that would be not good. 

Can you just use the advanced settings on the HR and change the IP address? 

Again with DHCP, it assigns an address so you don't have conflicts. 

I don't know enough about routers to answer that part of your question


----------



## slaz55

I don't think the IP address really has anything to do with it, I always see the HR20 IP address no matter what IP is in there. I think DHCP would be best but I just have a heck of a time with my Mac when the router is set to serve dhcp. I just don't know if going to DHCP with change the MAC address issue. By the way Canis Lupus it always nice to see active discussions about the Mac side, we are sometimes talking apples and oranges this board when it comes to Media Share.


----------



## blondago

Canis Lupus said:


> did you ever try the adding a switch idea?


no i didn't canis. if it worked when it was plugged right into the back of the mac i would....but it doesn't even do that. i'm not throwing any more money into it. just gonna wait till they start fixing it.


----------



## blondago

slaz55 said:


> I don't think the IP address really has anything to do with it, I always see the HR20 IP address no matter what IP is in there. I think DHCP would be best but I just have a heck of a time with my Mac when the router is set to serve dhcp. I just don't know if going to DHCP with change the MAC address issue. By the way Canis Lupus it always nice to see active discussions about the Mac side, we are sometimes talking apples and oranges this board when it comes to Media Share.


hey slaz.....i was having the same issues as you a couple weeks back. I was running DHCP tho. Eyeconnect doesn't connect for me anymore, and twonky connects every time i reboot the hr, but only stays connected for 33 mins. If you find out anything, pppllleeaasssee post, thanks alot. As far as eyeconnect is concerned, they trouble shooted with me for about a month...i even sent them my system profiler and plenty of screen shots, and they say that it has to be in the hr20, so i'm just waiting....


----------



## slaz55

blondago, just switched everything to DHCP to check it out and the HR20 still will not use its own MAC address. Same here about the reboot, it runs for a little while then shuts down. I couldn't get the HR20 to except a DHCP address, ran the setup and it just defaults back to some IP and subnet. I must admit though I did have it running for over 24 hrs. Eyeconnect is buggy also I purchased it thinking that was the reason I couldn't get iPhoto and sure as heck it didn't matter so I just made a donation. Twonky does work by the way but it's toooooo slow.


----------



## bobnielsen

Yes, the HR20 has its own MAC address. You should double check the bridge configuration, it shouldn't do that.


----------



## slaz55

bobnielsen said:


> Yes, the HR20 has its own MAC address. You should double check the bridge configuration, it shouldn't do that.


bobnielsen, I've got something strange going on. I've switched over to DHCP and set the router up to server DHCP but when I check my routing tables they are different from the Mac and the Linksys router. The Linksys is setup fine and the routing tables look correct for DHCP it sees the HR20 perfectly, but when I check the Mac routing table its not right
it is using the IP address I gave the HR20 but it's using the bridge MAC address. Here are the routing tables.

Linksys Router
DHCP Active IP Table 
DHCP Server IP Address: 192.168.1.1	
Client Host Name IP Address MAC Address Expires	
Morgan 192.168.1.100 00:11:24:7c:31:f0 23:17:25	
192.168.1.102 00:18:f8:66:71:92 22:58:59	
DIRECTV-HR20-C9C9B2	192.168.1.101 00:50:94:c9:c9:b2 22:33:24

My Mac
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination Gateway Flags Refs Use Netif Expire
default 192.168.1.1 UGSc 18 4 en0
127 localhost UCS 0 0 lo0
localhost localhost UH 11 3096 lo0
169.254 link#4 UCS 0 0 en0
192.168.1 link#4 UCS 4 0 en0
192.168.1.1 0:18:f8:4d:58:f UHLW 18 1112 en0 1064
192.168.1.100 localhost UHS 0 26 lo0
192.168.1.101 link#4 UHRLW 1 6 en0 18
192.168.1.114 0:18:f8:66:71:92 UHLW 1 465 en0 956
192.168.1.226 0:18:f8:66:71:92 UHLW 0 315 en0 843

Somethings wrong here


----------



## ColdCase

I tried to search but did not find anything similar to this.
I have a HR21 and have connected to a MAC running a recently downloaded demo version of eyeconnect 1

I can see pictures and some video. Whenever I try to play audio I just get a hiss or garbled sound. I've tried mp3 and acc/mp4. When I turn the transcodes off in eyeconnect, the HR21 says it cannot read the file.

Perhaps I haven't sampled enough audio files, how would I create one from a CD that should work, just to check it out. 

Any ideas?


----------



## machavez00

1.5.1 is the current release and support audio including non DRM AAC/MP4


----------



## bobnielsen

I just let iTunes import a CD to its library and then Media Share will play it. I have it set to do MP3 encoding but some others work also.


----------



## ColdCase

machavez00 said:


> 1.5.1 is the current release and support audio including non DRM AAC/MP4


Yeah, I know but 1.5.1 won't install on my cube (OS 10.3.9) and hangs on install on my G5.

Thanks Bob.


----------



## photosmike

Are there any special effects/options available? 
- Ken Burns Effect
- Change transition between pictures

I am using the latest NR. The last 1-2 CEs seemed to risky.
Eyeconnect 1.5.1
OS X 10.5.1

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## machavez00

photosmike said:


> Are there any special effects/options available?
> - Ken Burns Effect
> - Change transition between pictures
> 
> I am using the latest NR. The last 1-2 CEs seemed to risky.
> Eyeconnect 1.5.1
> OS X 10.5.1
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Not at this time


----------



## pjo1966

I've almost got EyeConnect configured the way I'd like it to be. The only problem right now seems to be in the Photos folder, which is looking at iPhoto. Once within Photos, the pictures aren't broken down to subfolders. There's just a whole mess of photos. Is there any way to configure it so that the subfolders are visible?


----------



## looter

VERY BASIC QUESTION...

EyeConnect sees DIRECTV Plus HD DVR.

How do you access content from you Mac on the HR21?
What menu do I go to?


----------



## pjo1966

looter said:


> VERY BASIC QUESTION...
> 
> EyeConnect sees DIRECTV Plus HD DVR.
> 
> How do you access content from you Mac on the HR21?
> What menu do I go to?


Menu
Music & Photos


----------



## looter

pjo1966 said:


> Menu
> Music & Photos


Thanks. Somehow, I didn't see it.

Cheers


----------



## bobnielsen

You won't see it until you have it all working, unfortunately. The networking setup on the HR20/21 is a bit flakey. I have it working fine on my HR20 and it worked on my HR21 until the 0x18f software upgrade. I haven't figured out what happened, but running the system test also shows that the internet connection no longer works. If you get good results on a network test, try rebooting the DVR.


----------



## rmsb

(warning - new member)
Anyone using EyeConnect 5.1 with HR21-700 and Mac OS X Leopard? 
I have the HR21-700 hardwired to a Linksys router and verified connection to the internet via DHCP. However, Eyeconnect says "no uPnP AV Devices Found" in the System Preferences pane. I tried adding the EyeConnect preferences pane item to the Security tab, but no luck.

UPDATE: resetting the HR21 after connecting to the network seemed to work. I can now see it in the System Preferences pane on my iMac.


----------



## rmsb

bobnielsen said:


> You won't see it until you have it all working, unfortunately. The networking setup on the HR20/21 is a bit flakey. I have it working fine on my HR20 and it worked on my HR21 until the 0x18f software upgrade. I haven't figured out what happened, but running the system test also shows that the internet connection no longer works. If you get good results on a network test, try rebooting the DVR.


The network connection on my HR21 is working fine, and I can see it on my iMac via EyeConnect. However, there is no Music & Photos option. I hope I didn't just do a lot of work for nothing


----------



## machavez00

I am using EyeConnect 1.5.1 and 10.5.1. The only issues I was having were on the HR20 side. I was getting unable to access media" error messages with the previous CE. The last CE seems to have taken care of that.

The Leopard fire wall automatically opens port 2170. You may need to reboot the DVR.


----------



## looter

I had to restart the HR21 for it to show up on my Mac.


----------



## looter

Anyone know how to keep from getting "There are no files in this folder" for the EyeTV folder?

Menu>Music & Photos>My Computers>MacHD>"There are no files in this folder'OK'"

MacHD
EyeTV
Movies
Music
Pitures


----------



## pjo1966

looter said:


> Anyone know how to keep from getting "There are no files in this folder" for the EyeTV folder?
> 
> Menu>Music & Photos>My Computers>MacHD>"There are no files in this folder'OK'"
> 
> MacHD
> EyeTV
> Movies
> Music
> Pitures


I got that until I added my iPhoto folder as the pictures folder.


----------



## looter

I'm getting it for the EyeTV folder... But I don't seem to have an EyeTV folder on my Mac...


----------



## machavez00

you won't unless you have EyeTV in addition to EyeConnect


----------



## looter

Yet, EyeConnect places the non-existent EyeTV folder on the HR21 anyway, which causes the "There are no files in this folder'OK'" message every time I access my computer on the HR21?

Any way to reorder or remove the EyeTV folder so it's not the first folder the HR21 tries to open?


----------



## bobnielsen

I was listening to an album on my HR21 this morning and the info display (as well as the timeline) displayed the title of the track *after* the one I was listening to. I also tried Twonky and the correct title was displayed.


----------



## Canis Lupus

You should be able to go SystemPrefs>EyeConnect>

"Stop" if it's running. Click the "Content" Tab, then highlight the "EyeTV" folder and click the "-" (minus) button to remove it. Then "Start" again to start it running.



looter said:


> Yet, EyeConnect places the non-existent EyeTV folder on the HR21 anyway, which causes the "There are no files in this folder'OK'" message every time I access my computer on the HR21?
> 
> Any way to reorder or remove the EyeTV folder so it's not the first folder the HR21 tries to open?


----------



## looter

Thanks for the tip.

Sorry, I guess I could have actually looked at the preference pane and figured that out. Wow, works just like any other Mac program (+/-).

Thanks again for the instructions.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Ah the beauty of the Mac  . No prob


----------



## jhays

Here's a report of another fairly successful Mac/HR20 setup. I have a home wireless network controlled by an Airport Extreme Base Station (802.11n) hardwired to a PowerMac G5 Dual 2.3GHz.

My TV and audio system are, of course, in another room, so I have a MacMini (Core 2 Duo) hardwired to the HR20-100 in that room. The MacMini acts as a wireless adapter for the HR20 and as a media server to the TV and the audio receiver. Both the G5 and the MacMini are running Leopard (10.5.1). The HR20-100 is running 0x18a (the current National release, I believe).

After a day or two of fiddling (and some help from DCSholtis) I finally got the HR20 onto the internet with DOD working fine. The fiddling involved many trial and error attempts at adjusting the IP addresses of the MacMini (different ones for the Airport and Ethernet connections!) and the HR20 ("Advanced Setup" configured manually; the default settings did NOT work!).

I then installed EyeConnect 1.5.1 on both the G5 and the MacMini. EyeConnect on the G5 does NOT see the HR20 (over wireless) but EyeConnect on the MacMini DOES. After the usual re-start of the HR20, I now have Music and Photos in my menu and can play music from iTunes and photos from iPhoto on the MacMini. (I can also see an EyeTV folder and my Movies folder, but of course cannot yet play any videos to the HR20.) The HR20 cannot talk directly to the G5, but that's not a problem since I can just transfer any desired files wirelessly to the MacMini and play them from there.

I've only been running for a day or two, but so far I have had none of the dropped connection problems reported by others. No "extra folders" had to be added to the MacMini. And the MacMini has outputs directly to the TV and audio receiver as well as the ethernet connection to the HR20. So here's another possibility for anyone looking for an "all Apple" solution!


----------



## veerd

Just my 2 cents. I have an expired eyeconnect 1.5.1 demo (audio only) running on my MacBook Pro. My HR20 sees it, but it's intermittent like everyone else's. The IP comes and goes in the Eyeconnect pref. panel. 

I also have a PS3 which sees Eyeconnect and works beautifully. The connection is stable and I have no drop outs. 

It seems to me to be an HR20 issue and not a mac/eyeconnect issue. While there are some definite issues with routers and Macs, once those are solved the dropped connection issue remains with the HR20.

Sorry this isn't a solution, but maybe someone will stop pulling there hair out trying to figure out what's wrong with their mac.  I love this forum! Been lurking for a while.


----------



## machavez00

The IP address thing is normal. It connects fine to the HR20. I played "Abbey Road" the other day and it played all the way through (47 minutes). The one thing I have noticed is that there is a slight pause between tracks that flow from one to the other i.e. "side two" of "Abbey Road" or Pocket Calculator/Dentaku on Kraftwerk's "The Mix"


----------



## johnnymac96

Hello all, I'm late to the party. I didn't realize the networking functionality had been turned on until earlier this week when my brother called me after finally switch to D* and telling me that the installer told him it worked. 

Anyway, my house was hardwired with CAT-5 during a remodel last year, so I had network jack ready to go. 

I got the HR20 plugged in and connected and then I installed EyeConnect on my iBook G4 running 10.4.11. After some playing around I can get the Mac to recognize the HR20 and the HR20 to see the Mac and display my iTunes and iPhoto folders and file names. However, almost every time I try and display pictures or play audio, the DVR will hang up and eventually give me an "unable to access media error." Every now and then, like one time out of every twenty, I can get a slideshow to start and once I managed to play a song, but for the most part the DVR trips up right before the media is displayed.

I did a search and see no similar issues. Is this an OS X issue, an EyeConnect issue, a DVR issue? Do I have too many files or the wrong type of files? I think the network connection is staying intact and is not the problem, the problem seems to be with the software on one side or the other. Thanks.


----------



## machavez00

A soft reboot(menu) of the HR20 will clear that up most times.


----------



## johnnymac96

machavez00 said:


> A soft reboot(menu) of the HR20 will clear that up most times.


Nope, I forgot to mention that I did indeed try that a couple of times. It cleared up the problem of not being able to see the Mac, but the media issue itself never went away.

I am running 0x1be... could that be the problem?


----------



## mroot

I wonder if that is the case for me too. Mine had been running flawlessly, but now, I am having the same problem as johnnymac96. Sees everything, but when I try to play something, it hangs and I eventually get "unable to access media".

I do think I've had a recent upgrade to my HR20.

Hmmmmm.


----------



## machavez00

johnnymac96 said:


> Nope, I forgot to mention that I did indeed try that a couple of times. It cleared up the problem of not being able to see the Mac, but the media issue itself never went away.
> 
> I am running 0x1be... could that be the problem?


I'm running the latest CE, so that could be the issue


----------



## sansabar

I was having the same problems - all of a sudden no longer working - can't find the media. Did the CE software upgrade last night (0x1de) and my music and pics are back without the HR20 error messages. Now if they will get the video supported.


----------



## thecougher

Running 10.5.1 and EyeConnect 1.5.1 
Bot HR21's are seen on network. The address shows up in eyeconnect then the status changes to offline.
I can drill down through the menu's but all folders report as empty. I have rebooted everything numerous times and same symptoms.
HR21's have addresses and are communicating, although they do not respond to ping. My guess is ICMP reply is disable by default.

Any advice or just give up on trying to use EyeConnect.


----------



## Canis Lupus

You might try using the EyeConnect prefs pane, stopping EyeConnect, going to the Content tab, removing the default folders it's using now, and manually adding back new folders with pointers to your iTunes music, iPhoto photos etc. 

Also make sure both iTunes and iPhoto are sharing. It's not necessary to have file sharing on on the Mac, as iTunes and iPhoto share independently of the system.


----------



## Canis Lupus

This has happened to me a few times, but it's usually after I've changed the contents of the folders (added or deleted), and the mapping seems to get screwed. You also might try my suggestion in the above post.



johnnymac96 said:


> Nope, I forgot to mention that I did indeed try that a couple of times. It cleared up the problem of not being able to see the Mac, but the media issue itself never went away.
> 
> I am running 0x1be... could that be the problem?


----------



## scottjf8

I just wanted to say that I just finally purchased EyeConnect. I haven't been using it since the eval expired, but I want to be able to watch shows, movies, and photo albums from my iMac on my 2 HR2x DVR's.


----------



## cgiannetto

Has anyone gotten this to work with multiple iTunes libraries? I've got a large separate library (>7 GB) on an external firewire drive that I switch back and forth between the primary library in my main ~/Music/iTunes but no matter what I've tried (leaving it set as the last library used in iTunes or replacing my primary iTunes folder with a link to the external iTunes folder), I can't access the music on the external drive. I haven't tried copying the entire folder over to my internal drive because I don't want to take up that much of the remaining free space on my MacBook Pro (although I'm pretty sure this would work). BTW, I'm running Leopard with iLife 08 ... accessing my primary iTunes library seems to work just fine (most of the time). 

There must be some internal setting in EyeConnect that's hard-wired to point at the primary iTunes library location. I've tried searching for a setting inside the EyeConnect application/package but I can't find it so it just might be complied in. I'm going to try to contact Elgato to see if they have any solutions but figured I would ask here too.


----------



## scottjf8

Can someone tell me if there is info in this thread about the "Network Logoff" message I get my on my HR2x boxes? I'm running 1.5 on my Intel iMac and get it all the time.. last night I got it and immediately went into Music & Photos and could play songs from my iTunes library, so I know it's not being disconnected.

thanks


----------



## machavez00

cgiannetto said:


> Has anyone gotten this to work with multiple iTunes libraries? I've got a large separate library (>7 GB) on an external firewire drive that I switch back and forth between the primary library in my main ~/Music/iTunes but no matter what I've tried (leaving it set as the last library used in iTunes or replacing my primary iTunes folder with a link to the external iTunes folder), I can't access the music on the external drive. I haven't tried copying the entire folder over to my internal drive because I don't want to take up that much of the remaining free space on my MacBook Pro (although I'm pretty sure this would work). BTW, I'm running Leopard with iLife 08 ... accessing my primary iTunes library seems to work just fine (most of the time).
> 
> There must be some internal setting in EyeConnect that's hard-wired to point at the primary iTunes library location. I've tried searching for a setting inside the EyeConnect application/package but I can't find it so it just might be complied in. I'm going to try to contact Elgato to see if they have any solutions but figured I would ask here too.


You can add the external drive as a separate folder. You need to stop the server, then click the add button and select other. You can add the external drive at that time. restart EyeConnect and it will be available. I have done this with the HD on mi iMac so I can view AV files that are not in my iTunes/iPhoto libraries


----------



## machavez00

scottjf8 said:


> Can someone tell me if there is info in this thread about the "Network Logoff" message I get my on my HR2x boxes? I'm running 1.5 on my Intel iMac and get it all the time.. last night I got it and immediately went into Music & Photos and could play songs from my iTunes library, so I know it's not being disconnected.
> 
> thanks


You will get that message when then the computer goes into sleep mode.


----------



## ahab

Any update of what video content will play. I've tried it and couldn't get anything (VOB, avi, mpeg-2) to work.


----------



## machavez00

There is a thread started for video files that stream to the HR20. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=109609


----------



## ahab

Thanks...missed that one.


----------



## thull

I just got my setup running audio & pictures.

I have an HR21-700, PowerMac G5 running 10.5.1 and EyeConnect running 1.5.1 (unactivated)

Both are connected to a LinkSYS wireless router via cat5

In the EyeConnect Content menu I had to remove all folders and then added new iTunes and iPhoto pathways. It now shows 'DIRECTV Plus HD DVR' under enabled devices and lists the status as running shows the same IP as my G5 for a few seconds after activation, then shows 'offline' while working.

I still cannot get movies to show, I am going to look through the codec threads


----------



## frederic1943

Is there a free program or one in the Mac system that will work to connect with the HR20? 
I've got an iBook G4 933mhz running 10.4 and a Quicksilver G4 with 10.3 linked to a DSL modem through a NetGear ethernet hub. 
It isn't too important for me since I've got a good connection through my Windows PC with XP and WMP 11.


----------



## machavez00

AFAIK there are no 100% free apps. EyeConnect is the only one that comes close. EyeConnect is full function for 30 days, after that it is audio only. Twonky stops after 30 days and is the the only other Mac app I have tried. Here is the link for the instructions on how to install the needed plugin to get Twonky to stream audio (MP3s only) EyeConnect will stream non DRM AAC/MP4 files in addition to MP3s


----------



## scottjf8

Can someone tell me if I'm doing something wrong. Music and Photos work great, but for Movies - I setup my EyeConnect to point at my movies folder inside the iTunes folder, but when I click "movies" on my HR21, it doesn't pull a directory listing up at all.


----------



## bobnielsen

scottjf8 said:


> Can someone tell me if I'm doing something wrong. Music and Photos work great, but for Movies - I setup my EyeConnect to point at my movies folder inside the iTunes folder, but when I click "movies" on my HR21, it doesn't pull a directory listing up at all.


That is because video content for Media Share isn't supported on the HR21 yet. See the CE forum for a possible way to get it soon.


----------



## jaybee2

I've got EyeConnect 1.5 installed but it's expired into audio only mode. As far as testing a set up, is an "audio only" version of this software going to indicate whether this will be a working solution?

I tried it once over 30 days ago when I was attempting to get a wireless solution working...which I eventually gave up on. I've since installed CAT5 access so I've got a working connection but I can't get the Media Sharing on the HR20-700 to work.

I've also tried Twonky and had reasonable luck using it with my PS3 but not so much on the HR20.

I've got the "Music & Photos" in my Menu but when following that path, EyeConnect sees ONLY the a folder called Music and itsays that it's empty. My attempts at using Twonky only result in the HR20 asking what kind of media I'm looking for.

My HR20 is hard wired to my Netgear WGR614v1 router and my G4 is also hard wired to it as well.

My connection tests out OK on the HR20 Networking tests and I've got DoD working fine. I just can't get anything to work with regard to networking.

Any ideas?


----------



## PennHORN

I have the exact same issue as jaybee2 has. I have had my HR20-700s connected to my router with cat5e cable. I was able to use MediaShare previously and have both pictures and music to play. Now, it only shows Music and when I want to play a song it says "Unable to access Media". I haven't changed anything. What should I do to fix this?


----------



## jaybee2

PennHORN said:


> I have the exact same issue as jaybee2 has. I have had my HR20-700s connected to my router with cat5e cable. I was able to use MediaShare previously and have both pictures and music to play. Now, it only shows Music and when I want to play a song it says "Unable to access Media". I haven't changed anything. What should I do to fix this?


Have you purchased EyeConnect? If not, it could be that your trial version lapsed into the Audio Only mode. If you have purchased and activated it, I would try rebooting everybody, that's usually a good first start.


----------



## PennHORN

jaybee2 said:


> Have you purchased EyeConnect? If not, it could be that your trial version lapsed into the Audio Only mode. If you have purchased and activated it, I would try rebooting everybody, that's usually a good first start.


I will check. I thought I had purchased it but maybe did not and only used the trial period to see if I thought it was worth purchasing.


----------



## scheckeNYK

Just bought my copy of eyeconnect and can't wait to get the full version going! Here's a cool tip for any new customers, 10% off using this coupon code:

V1Z5-7B4W-IZ7

enjoy!


----------



## pjo1966

I posted this in the section for the new software on my HR20, but I figured it couldn't hurt to post it here as well. I'm having a problem using the new video streaming feature. It acts as if it's going to play the clip, but the timeline is empty. After a few seconds I get this message:



> The video MOV00022.mpg could not be played successfully.


Clips with WMV extensions all have an X next to them, as do AVI movies. Most of the clips I would want to watch will be MPG and AVI. If I need to convert them to another format I can do that, but I would prefer not to.

I'm using Leopard.


----------



## looter

pjo1966 said:


> I posted this in the section for the new software on my HR20, but I figured it couldn't hurt to post it here as well. I'm having a problem using the new video streaming feature. It acts as if it's going to play the clip, but the timeline is empty. After a few seconds I get this message:
> 
> Clips with WMV extensions all have an X next to them, as do AVI movies. Most of the clips I would want to watch will be MPG and AVI. If I need to convert them to another format I can do that, but I would prefer not to.
> 
> I'm using Leopard.


What software version for the HR20? What software on the Mac?


----------



## Canis Lupus

PennHORN said:


> I have the exact same issue as jaybee2 has. I have had my HR20-700s connected to my router with cat5e cable. I was able to use MediaShare previously and have both pictures and music to play. Now, it only shows Music and when I want to play a song it says "Unable to access Media". I haven't changed anything. What should I do to fix this?


You might try going into your System Prefs, open EyeConnect, click on the Content tab, and delete and re-add iTunes and iPhoto using the dropdown menus for adding content.


----------



## pjo1966

looter said:


> What software version for the HR20? What software on the Mac?


Sorry, I'm using EyeConnect on the Mac. HR20-100 0x1EA



Canis Lupus said:


> You might try going into your System Prefs, open EyeConnect, click on the Content tab, and delete and re-add iTunes and iPhoto using the dropdown menus for adding content.


Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately it didn't work.


----------



## looter

pjo1966 said:


> Sorry, I'm using EyeConnect on the Mac. HR20-100 0x1EA


Is it the demo version or the full version?

I have the demo version and am seeing a similar issue to another PennHORN and jaybee2, where I get the 'Unable to access media'.

I haven't tried with the full version. I am using latest CE for the HR21.

Mac OS 10.4.11 via AirPort Express
EyeConnect 1.5.1 Not activated


----------



## Canis Lupus

Sorry pjo - i meant delete and re-add in response to some other posters. Is your issue strictly the video not playing or is it global (music and photos don't play either) ?



pjo1966 said:


> Sorry, I'm using EyeConnect on the Mac. HR20-100 0x1EA
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately it didn't work.


----------



## bobnielsen

looter said:


> Is it the demo version or the full version?
> 
> I have the demo version and am seeing a similar issue to another PennHORN and jaybee2, where I get the 'Unable to access media'.
> 
> I haven't tried with the full version. I am using latest CE for the HR21.
> 
> Mac OS 10.4.11 via AirPort Express
> EyeConnect 1.5.1 Not activated


There is only one version. It just blocks pictures and video after 30 days if not registered ($49.95).


----------



## looter

bobnielsen said:


> There is only one version. It just blocks pictures and video after 30 days if not activated.


I have not activated EyeConnect and tried it.


----------



## pjo1966

Canis Lupus said:


> Sorry pjo - i meant delete and re-add in response to some other posters. Is your issue strictly the video not playing or is it global (music and photos don't play either) ?


Good question. Nothing was working so I rebooted the HR20. I can now access pictures, but it says the music folder is empty and I still get the same error message for movies.


----------



## Canis Lupus

OK - when you say Music "folder", does this mean you added a "Folder" from the drop-down menu and pointed to your ITunes Music Folder, or did you try to re-add not a Folder, but "ITunes" from the drop-down?



pjo1966 said:


> Good question. Nothing was working so I rebooted the HR20. I can now access pictures, but it says the music folder is empty and I still get the same error message for movies.


----------



## jaytbird

Has anyone used an Airport Express station to connect the HR20 to their network?
I currently use this to stream my iTunes to my AV receiver which in turn drives my outdoor speakers, but this idea of connecting the HR20 to the network is intriguing.
I really don't see an issue with it, it's almost as if this was its intended purpose to begin with.....
Thanks!
Jay


----------



## Canis Lupus

It can work, but there are some limitations in getting it to work, depending on your router's capabilities. Plus - you have to reset your AX and set it up to support WDS, if you don't currently have it set up that way.

Here are some previous discussions and links:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=106508



jaytbird said:


> Has anyone used an Airport Express station to connect the HR20 to their network?
> I currently use this to stream my iTunes to my AV receiver which in turn drives my outdoor speakers, but this idea of connecting the HR20 to the network is intriguing.
> I really don't see an issue with it, it's almost as if this was its intended purpose to begin with.....
> Thanks!
> Jay


----------



## pjo1966

Canis Lupus said:


> OK - when you say Music "folder", does this mean you added a "Folder" from the drop-down menu and pointed to your ITunes Music Folder, or did you try to re-add not a Folder, but "ITunes" from the drop-down?


OK, music from my iTunes folder plays (not the ones purchased through iTunes store, though). I now have music & pictures, still no movies.


----------



## looter

jaytbird said:


> Has anyone used an Airport Express station to connect the HR20 to their network?
> I currently use this to stream my iTunes to my AV receiver which in turn drives my outdoor speakers, but this idea of connecting the HR20 to the network is intriguing.
> I really don't see an issue with it, it's almost as if this was its intended purpose to begin with.....
> Thanks!
> Jay


I have an Airport Extreme as my main router and have an Airport Express, as a relay, hooked up to both my AV receiver via optical digital and my HR21 to the ethernet port.

I use EyeConnect.


----------



## Canis Lupus

OK - that's a step in the right direction. 

DRM music (like iTunes purchased) do not play, at least right now.

For video, only MPEG2 Video codec is supported. MP4 etc is not yet. What types of video files are you trying to play?

On the Mac side, we have to jump through some hoops to get most videos to work. I have, however, been able to do this, along with a number of other Mac users.



pjo1966 said:


> OK, music from my iTunes folder plays (not the ones purchased through iTunes store, though). I now have music & pictures, still no movies.


----------



## pjo1966

Canis Lupus said:


> OK - that's a step in the right direction.
> 
> DRM music (like iTunes purchased) do not play, at least right now.
> 
> For video, only MPEG2 Video codec is supported. MP4 etc is not yet. What types of video files are you trying to play?
> 
> On the Mac side, we have to jump through some hoops to get most videos to work. I have, however, been able to do this, along with a number of other Mac users.


It looks like my video files are MPEG1. I guess I have some converting to do if I want to see them.


----------



## Canis Lupus

OK - you can try this if you like:

http://www.squared5.com

MPEG Streamclip is freeware and works great for me, although I haven't converted an MPEG-1 file with it.

Drag your video file onto the App and it should open (again - MPEG1 but should work).

Go File>Convert to TS.
It will put a .ts extension on the file, or you can put it. Either way is fine.

When the file completes its conversion, change the file extension from .ts to .mpeg, drop it in whatever Movies folder you're using, and letter rip.


----------



## pjo1966

Canis Lupus said:


> OK - you can try this if you like:
> 
> http://www.squared5.com
> 
> MPEG Streamclip is freeware and works great for me, although I haven't converted an MPEG-1 file with it.
> 
> Drag your video file onto the App and it should open (again - MPEG1 but should work).
> 
> Go File>Convert to TS.
> It will put a .ts extension on the file, or you can put it. Either way is fine.
> 
> When the file completes its conversion, change the file extension from .ts to .mpeg, drop it in whatever Movies folder you're using, and letter rip.


Error: this MPEG-1 stream can't be converted into a TS file.


----------



## pjo1966

I made some progress using VisualHub. It was able to convert to MPEG-2, which played on the HR20. The timeline said the clip was 0:00, but it played anyway. I couldn't shuttle through, but at least it's progress.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Good news. Yeah the timeline is not quite right yet. The only thing accurate I've seen is that when you press Play or Pause during play, it accurately displays how far into the video you are - that's about it.

And yes - aside from the obvious Pause/Play, there's no trickplay yet.

Also- watch out for pausing for too long (like until the screen saver kicks in) as this has caused some RBR for some people.

Glad you got it working though 



pjo1966 said:


> I made some progress using VisualHub. It was able to convert to MPEG-2, which played on the HR20. The timeline said the clip was 0:00, but it played anyway. I couldn't shuttle through, but at least it's progress.


----------



## bobnielsen

It looks like ffmpegx http://www.ffmpegx.com/ will handle just about any conversions.


----------



## machavez00

I can't get the square 5 to transcode anything but mpeg2 to mpeg2. I have quicktime pro and the mpeg add on


----------



## pjo1966

Canis Lupus said:


> Good news. Yeah the timeline is not quite right yet. The only thing accurate I've seen is that when you press Play or Pause during play, it accurately displays how far into the video you are - that's about it.
> 
> And yes - aside from the obvious Pause/Play, there's no trickplay yet.
> 
> Also- watch out for pausing for too long (like until the screen saver kicks in) as this has caused some RBR for some people.
> 
> Glad you got it working though


Thanks for the help.


----------



## blondago

Media share stopped working entirely for me a couple months ago. I'm running osx 10.5.1, and using twonky and eyeconnect. It recognizes twonky in the MS menu, but doesn't let me select my computer. i would think they would have fixed this by now. maybe i'll just buy a cheap pc.


----------



## machavez00

blondago said:


> Media share stopped working entirely for me a couple months ago. I'm running osx 10.5.1, and using twonky and eyeconnect. It recognizes twonky in the MS menu, but doesn't let me select my computer. i would think they would have fixed this by now. maybe i'll just buy a cheap pc.


Twonky and EyeConnect have a 30 day trial period, after that Twonky stops working, EyeConnect continues to lets you stream music for free.


----------



## bobnielsen

Have you tried rebooting both the DVR and Mac? Mine will freeze up at times and a reboot helped. MS has been more stable with the recent CEs (and probably the current NR).


----------



## rgswff2

I no longer see 'Music and Photos' in the menu. I am running 10.5.1 and eyeconnect 1.5.1 (activated). I was able to see the menu and play music and display photos for the past two months. I tried it today and was getting the 'unable to access media' message so I rebooted the HR20. Now the menu no longer shows up. I have gone into network settings and reset that and run the test and it passes. In eyeconnect, the HR20 doesn't show up under devices any more. 

Anyone have any suggestions? I know it is networked ok because I can get a show through video on demand and it passes all the network tests.


----------



## scheckeNYK

so after about a week's eval of EyeConnect (full registered with video and everything), I have decided to ask Elgato for a refund. MY biggest complaint is that the server doesn't auto refresh. As I add files to the shared directories, EyeConnect fails to report this out to my connected devices (HR20 and PS3). For $50 this is unacceptable. 

I have been experimenting with MediaLink. Anyone else use and/or like it? So far so good on this end.


----------



## Canis Lupus

So it will not "Convert to TS"? This is the option I use now, as it doesn't take any longer and it maintains DD5.1 as well, if present.



machavez00 said:


> I can't get the square 5 to transcode anything but mpeg2 to mpeg2. I have quicktime pro and the mpeg add on


----------



## Canis Lupus

Have you tried to re-add the HR-20 under "Enable New Devices" in the EyeConnect preferences pane?



rgswff2 said:


> I no longer see 'Music and Photos' in the menu. I am running 10.5.1 and eyeconnect 1.5.1 (activated). I was able to see the menu and play music and display photos for the past two months. I tried it today and was getting the 'unable to access media' message so I rebooted the HR20. Now the menu no longer shows up. I have gone into network settings and reset that and run the test and it passes. In eyeconnect, the HR20 doesn't show up under devices any more.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? I know it is networked ok because I can get a show through video on demand and it passes all the network tests.


----------



## Canis Lupus

You're right this is a shortcoming, although from what I've seen in the past few HR20 releases, it's gone from seeing "nothing" added, to "Unable to Access Media", so who knows if that's a step in the right direction or not.

Maybe keep checking back here for new EyeConnect releases and HR20 releases and if the problem is fixed, maybe worth another try later on.



scheckeNYK said:


> so after about a week's eval of EyeConnect (full registered with video and everything), I have decided to ask Elgato for a refund. MY biggest complaint is that the server doesn't auto refresh. As I add files to the shared directories, EyeConnect fails to report this out to my connected devices (HR20 and PS3). For $50 this is unacceptable.
> 
> I have been experimenting with MediaLink. Anyone else use and/or like it? So far so good on this end.


----------



## machavez00

Canis Lupus said:


> So it will not "Convert to TS"? This is the option I use now, as it doesn't take any longer and it maintains DD5.1 as well, if present.


They are all grayed out. I tried ffmpegx with no luck


----------



## Canis Lupus

and which type of file are you bringing in? Did you say MPEG-2 above?


----------



## machavez00

.mov, .mp4, .mv4, .wmv(The Cutting Edge video)


----------



## Canis Lupus

And you said your only "workable for HR20" option with those in MPEG Streamclip is "Convert to MPEG-2 with MP2 Audio"? 

It's possible Convert to TS only works with .vob files, as from a DVD.


----------



## bobnielsen

Canis Lupus said:


> And you said your only "workable for HR20" option with those in MPEG Streamclip is "Convert to MPEG-2 with MP2 Audio"?
> 
> It's possible Convert to TS only works with .vob files, as from a DVD.


I think that is the case. I have converted a couple of .m4v files to MPEG2 with ffmpegX.

The files had been converted to use on my iPod and were pretty grainy on my HD plasma. They were 4:3, but on my HR20 were automatically displayed in stretch mode (my TV was able to unstretch them, however).


----------



## JMII

add me to the list of people that can't get this to work despite COUNTLESS reboots of both the Mac and HR20-700. Here is my system configuration:

Mac G4 Dual 1GHz (mirror door model) running OS 10.4.11
Linksys BEFSR41 DSL Router/4 Port switch - CAT5e hardwired
HR20-700 running 0X1be
EyeConnect 1.5

My firewall is open per the instructions in the beginning of this thread and UPnP is turned on in my router.
OnDemand and all network tests on the HR20-700 report "OK"
and I can see the HR20-700's IP# on the network thru my router's web interface

...but all I get is "No UPnP AV Devices found" in the EyeConnect system pref.

Any clue?  seems everyone else with this problem either fixes it thru a simple reboot or gives up because it never works... I about to become the later since after countless restarts the HR20-700 NEVER shows up in the EyeConnect device window. HELP!!!


----------



## JMII

Had it working for about 20 minutes (and it was SWEET!!!) I was able to scroll thru all my playlists and albums, even run a slideshow with music... very similar to AppleTV but clearly not as nice. However now all I get is the infamous "can't access media" error message and the DVR becomes unresponsive.

If I reboot the DVR it starts working again but clearly this is a BETA product, it works whenever it feels like it :nono: and locks up randomly.

In order to get it working I had to plug both my Mac and the DVR into a mini-hub (NetGear Fast Ethernet Switch) then connect it back to the Linksys DSL router. I think my DSL router was somehow blocking the UPnP signal despite that fact that UPnP was turned on and it has built-in 4 port switch.


----------



## Canis Lupus

I think you're right on the uPnP still being blocked somewhere. 

As far as the "unable to access" issue, it appears to me there's some kind of negotiation going on while it appears to be completely locked up, like EyeConnect is still trying to push the data through. 

I've found many times that if you wait long enough, you can regain control of the HR20 and exit out without having to RBR.


----------



## JMII

Canis Lupus said:


> As far as the "unable to access" issue, it appears to me there's some kind of negotiation going on while it appears to be completely locked up, like EyeConnect is still trying to push the data through.
> 
> I've found many times that if you wait long enough, you can regain control of the HR20 and exit out without having to RBR.


Agreed, the lights on my router go nuts so its trying to do something, but so far every time I've gotten the "unable to access" message I've had no choice but to restart the HR20 to get it working again. Thankfully I don't have to do a RBR, I can use the Reset command under Help & Setup. Restarting EyeConnect doesn't seem to help either, once the DVR reports "unable to access" its toast. In addition its way too easy to get the DVR to error out by messing around in long playlists, switching menus, starting/stopping songs or anything else that taxes the system (even a tiny bit) as this causes it to throw up the "unable to access" message.

Its a real shame since when Media Share is working its a thing of beauty... hopefully at some point DirecTV will provide a fix.


----------



## machavez00

I believe that 99% of our problems are on the DVR side. Media Share is still in "beta" testing and has lots of bugs to work out it seems.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Could very well be. It's great that us Mac users are pumping lots of info in here though. That should help


----------



## machavez00

I did get a freeze that required an RBR after watching a video I converted. It went to the MS menu and then stuck there. I waited for it to clear, then hit the button.


----------



## RichsterDTV

i have successfully connected with EyeConnect ( Directv HD shows up in system preferences ), but have yet to get the "photos & music" added to the HR-20 menu. I have tried several reboots and still no luck. Any suggestions?

HR-20, iMac G5 intel Leopard, and Netgear wireless router


----------



## bobnielsen

Have you set up EyeConnect using the Content tab so that it can find the files (I don't know if it makes any difference--just guessing)?


----------



## photosmike

I have had very few problems with eye connect, hr20 and the media server function. I use OS X 10.5.1 and about the only problem I consistently have is with the firewall not allowing an incoming connection from the HR20. This usually happens after a re-boot.


----------



## RichsterDTV

Do the options for "pictures & music" appear on their own or do you have to activate them somehow on the HR-20?


----------



## bobnielsen

You need to reboot the receiver (reset option in the setup menu) and if everything is set up that will show on the menu.


----------



## looter

RichsterDTV said:


> Do the options for "pictures & music" appear on their own or do you have to activate them somehow on the HR-20?


You should probably restart your Mac and reboot your HR20 from the menu.


----------



## Canis Lupus

You have to be patient as well, especially after first set-up, I noticed. I just added another HR to the network last night, and took a while for the Menu to show up in the HR, even though everything else was looking fine.



RichsterDTV said:


> Do the options for "pictures & music" appear on their own or do you have to activate them somehow on the HR-20?


----------



## RichsterDTV

Thanks for your suggestions! I have tried several re-starts, and re-boots over 3-4 days to no avail.
Do I need to modify the content tabs, or can it connect with the default settings?


----------



## Canis Lupus

It should connect to the defaults, but you might try deleting, then readding, the iTunes, iPhoto, and any other Apps or folders. 

This usually is not related to the appearance of the HR Menu, but deleting and readding, which also requires a "Stop" and "Start" of the sharing, might work.


----------



## johnnymac96

After giving up on this for the past 6 weeks, I got the updated software today and a lot of the instabilities have gone away. I can see all of my files and folders - it doesn't crash - and I can view pictures in the iPhoto library. 

However, I have a bunch of Windows Media (.wmv) videos from Windows-using family members and for the life of me I cannot get any of them to play. I have tried every video conversion software that I can find and nothing seems to work. 

Anyone else having better luck and care to help me out?


----------



## photosmike

johnnymac96 said:


> After giving up on this for the past 6 weeks, I got the updated software today and a lot of the instabilities have gone away. I can see all of my files and folders - it doesn't crash - and I can view pictures in the iPhoto library.
> 
> However, I have a bunch of Windows Media (.wmv) videos from Windows-using family members and for the life of me I cannot get any of them to play. I have tried every video conversion software that I can find and nothing seems to work.
> 
> Anyone else having better luck and care to help me out?


What converter programs have you used? The only video format I can get to play is mpeg2. I use

MPEG Streamclip at

squared5 dot com to convert my video.

Mike


----------



## bobnielsen

MPEG Streamclip won't convert .wmv videos to MPEG2. I have had good results with ffmpegX.


----------



## photosmike

bobnielsen said:


> MPEG Streamclip won't convert .wmv videos to MPEG2. I have had good results with ffmpegX.


I have not converted .wmv files with mpeg Streamclip but, the help file shows:

"OVERVIEW OF MPEG STREAMCLIP
MPEG Streamclip is a converter, an exporter, a player, an editor, a downloader.

It can open many file formats: muxed files MPEG, MPG, VOB, PS, M2P, MOD, VRO, DAT, DCM, VDR, PVR; transport streams TS, M2T, MTS, MMV, REC, VID, AUD, AVR, TP, TP0, TRP, TOD; demuxed files M2V, M1V, MPV, AIFF, AIF, M1A, MP2, MPA, AC3; QuickTime-compatible files MOV, DV, AVI, MP4, DIVX, WMV, FLV; pictures TIFF, JPEG."

Just because the program can open these file types doesn't necessarily mean that it can convert all of them to mpeg2. I really don't know but, this is upon what I based my post.

Mike


----------



## bobnielsen

photosmike said:


> I have not converted .wmv files with mpeg Streamclip but, the help file shows:
> 
> "OVERVIEW OF MPEG STREAMCLIP
> MPEG Streamclip is a converter, an exporter, a player, an editor, a downloader.
> 
> It can open many file formats: muxed files MPEG, MPG, VOB, PS, M2P, MOD, VRO, DAT, DCM, VDR, PVR; transport streams TS, M2T, MTS, MMV, REC, VID, AUD, AVR, TP, TP0, TRP, TOD; demuxed files M2V, M1V, MPV, AIFF, AIF, M1A, MP2, MPA, AC3; QuickTime-compatible files MOV, DV, AVI, MP4, DIVX, WMV, FLV; pictures TIFF, JPEG."
> 
> Just because the program can open these file types doesn't necessarily mean that it can convert all of them to mpeg2. I really don't know but, this is upon what I based my post.
> 
> Mike


When you load a wmv (or mp4, etc.) file, the convert options are greyed-out.


----------



## JMII

johnnymac96 said:


> After giving up on this for the past 6 weeks, I got the updated software today and a lot of the instabilities have gone away.


Its a bit more stable for me too, but after awhile of jumping around between songs or photos I still get the "unable to access media" message and the only thing that works is a complete reboot of HR20, starting and stopping EyeConnect doesn't help. Its almost like a buffer fills and once I reach the limit the HR20 gives up and nothing can bring it back except a complete restart. Major bummer 

However I was able to get video streaming to work. I used Handbrake to encode a DVD, then used ffmpegx to convert the resulting AVI into a MPEG2 video (16:9) with AC3 audio (Dolby Digital 5.1) stream. From there I dropped the file (renamed with .mpeg extension) into the Movies folder, restarted EyeConnect and proceed to watch the movie on my HR20-700  this is freakin' awesome!


----------



## scottru

In what must be a first in my life, I was actually able to set up a WRT54G as a wireless bridge through dd-wrt _and_ get EyeConnect working for photos and music with almost zero trouble. Won't try videos yet, no use in angering the tech gods!

One question - is there any way to control the speed and order of the photos in a slideshow? I'd like the pictures to shuffle and the whole thing to go faster.


----------



## photosmike

scottru said:


> In what must be a first in my life, I was actually able to set up a WRT54G as a wireless bridge through dd-wrt _and_ get EyeConnect working for photos and music with almost zero trouble. Won't try videos yet, no use in angering the tech gods!
> 
> One question - is there any way to control the speed and order of the photos in a slideshow? I'd like the pictures to shuffle and the whole thing to go faster.


I am afraid not. Also, as far as I know the only format that will work for video is mp2.

For a DVD:

I rip with Mac the Ripper (MTR)
Convert the output to mp2 using MPEG Streamclip (make sure to fix the time breaks and data breaks)

Every one I convert this way has worked.

I capture video from my DVR with Elgato Eye TV Hybird, edit the commericals out with the provided eye tv software, convert with MPEG Streamclip to mpeg2 and play it back using eye connect/DVR. I just hope Doctor Who doesn't track me down.

This is just the way I do it. I'm sure there are other and probably better ways. Occasionally there are some DVD that just want rip or convert.

Mike


----------



## bobnielsen

photosmike said:


> I capture video from my DVR with Elgato Eye TV Hybird, edit the commericals out with the provided eye tv software, convert with MPEG Streamclip to mpeg2 and play it back using eye connect/DVR. I just hope Doctor Who doesn't track me down.


EyeConnect will access the EyeTV recordings directly, so you don't need to convert them (they are already MPEG2).


----------



## mr1213

HR20-700 connected to LAN and Internet. Eye Connect 1.5 installed on iMacG5. No device is showing in the device box in Eye Connect. What did I forget or do wrong? Thanks for help.


----------



## photosmike

mr1213 said:


> HR20-700 connected to LAN and Internet. Eye Connect 1.5 installed on iMacG5. No device is showing in the device box in Eye Connect. What did I forget or do wrong? Thanks for help.


I don't know if you did anything wrong. Here is what I would check:

- Make sure you are using Eye Connect 1.5.1
- Check network connectivity in the setup menu on your HR20; make sure you have a valid IP address for the HR20. Also check the DNS address.
- Check your firewall
- Make sure Eye Connect is started (System Prefs)
- Make sure you have defined locations of the content

Reboot your mac
Reboot the HR20

Are you having any other network or DVR problems?

Not all of the above are directly related to your problem but, this is what I would do.

Mike


----------



## JMII

mr1213 said:


> HR20-700 connected to LAN and Internet. Eye Connect 1.5 installed on iMacG5. No device is showing in the device box in Eye Connect. What did I forget or do wrong? Thanks for help.


Did you open up port 2170 on your firewall? Does your router/network allow UPnP? Those are two things I had to fix to my Mac to see the HR20-700. However after about 30 mins of use or scrolling thru long playlist/albums I get disconnected, still trying to figure out.


----------



## mr1213

Do I have to go into my router to open up the port set up in Eye Connect? I had to do this for my Slingbox.


----------



## bobnielsen

In a terminal, type "arp -a" and you should be able to see the IP and MAC addresses of the HR20 if networking is set up correctly, showing that the computer can see the DVR.


----------



## machavez00

mr1213 said:


> Do I have to go into my router to open up the port set up in Eye Connect? I had to do this for my Slingbox.


If you are running 10.5, port 2170 is automatically opened by the Mac firewall.


----------



## JMII

I have been doing some more research and think my *router* might be causing all my issues.

So if you have Media Share working perfectly could you PLEASE post what routers and/or bridges your using and how they are connected. In addition please indicate how you connect to the internet. This way I can copy a proven working set-up.

Since everyone here is running the same DVR and the same software on the Mac side (EyeConnect) the routers/network configuration is the ONLY difference. It seems all routers are not created equal as I've noticed several posts on other forums indicating various connection or drop-out problems with other UPnP setups (PS3 & XBox360 for example).

*My setup (that does NOT work):* :nono2: 

- ZyXEL Prestige 624M ADSL modem (requires PPoE to access Earthlink)
- LinkSys BEFSR41 Cable/DSL Router (used a DHCP server)
- NetGear FS608 Fast Ethernet Switch
- Dual 1GHz PowerPC G4 "mirror door" Mac running 10.4.11

Please list what hardware you've got that actually allows Media Share to work - Thanks!


----------



## machavez00

I have a 2Wire 2710 HG-D My HR20 and HD-A2 are connected to a Netgear switch and that is connected by Cat5 to the modem. I have both my dual 1.25 mirror door(10.4.11) and 20" Al iMac (10.5.1) running EyeConnect 1.5.1 I have got the unable to access media error. A reset of the DVR corrected it


----------



## jash

this is great stuff. it was totally plug and play for me and worked without any tweaks. i can see my folders on the hr20 but i cannot see any conent on my mac in the folders. i shared them too.

using 10.5.1


----------



## mr1213

jash said:


> this is great stuff. it was totally plug and play for me and worked without any tweaks. i can see my folders on the hr20 but i cannot see any conent on my mac in the folders. i shared them too.
> 
> using 10.5.1


Where do you see them? What function on the HR20 brings them onto the screen? I still cannot get my Eye Connect to see the DVR over my LAN.


----------



## JMII

jash said:


> this is great stuff. it was totally plug and play for me and worked without any tweaks. i can see my folders on the hr20 but i cannot see any conent on my mac in the folders. i shared them too.
> 
> using 10.5.1


What router(s) are you using? I'm trying to compile a list of routers that are known to work with Media Share.


----------



## looter

JMII said:


> What router(s) are you using? I'm trying to compile a list of routers that are known to work with Media Share.


I'm using an Airport Extreme N for my router and an Airport Express at the HR21.


----------



## jash

JMII said:


> What router(s) are you using? I'm trying to compile a list of routers that are known to work with Media Share.


i'm using a dsl router from 2wire that comes with your account from at&t

btw, my eye connect will not start today for some reason


----------



## bobnielsen

JMII said:


> What router(s) are you using? I'm trying to compile a list of routers that are known to work with Media Share.


Netgear WGR614, other hardware shown in signature.


----------



## jash

bobnielsen said:


> Netgear WGR614, other hardware shown in signature.


there's a more recent version of eye connect up on their site, 1.5.1

it's working for me tonight

where do i put my non itunes music though?


----------



## bobnielsen

jash said:


> there's a more recent version of eye connect up on their site, 1.5.1
> 
> it's working for me tonight
> 
> where do i put my non itunes music though?


Yeah, I need to update my sig.

My only real complaing about EyeConnect is that the configuration isn't very flexible. I copied my non-iTunes music into iTunes.


----------



## jash

bobnielsen said:


> Yeah, I need to update my sig.
> 
> My only real complaing about EyeConnect is that the configuration isn't very flexible. I copied my non-iTunes music into iTunes.


i got it working with non itunes music. just had to create a new folder in the eye connect ui and share it. moved the music there and am now listening to it (she wants revenge) while i watch the rerun of the pilot of terminator

very cool!!!!


----------



## JMII

bobnielsen said:


> Netgear WGR614, other hardware shown in signature.


Thank you  I'm looking for a wired solution and see this router provides 4 LAN ports.

Keep those suggestions coming, hopefully a list like this will save someone the headache of buying a router that (for whatever reason) doesn't work.


----------



## machavez00

jash said:


> there's a more recent version of eye connect up on their site, 1.5.1
> 
> it's working for me tonight
> 
> where do i put my non itunes music though?


you can add the folder in the content screen and access them from there without needing to add them to your iTunes library

Stop EyeConnect, click the +,add other and select the folder with your music, restart EyeConnect


----------



## bobnielsen

jash said:


> i got it working with non itunes music. just had to create a new folder in the eye connect ui and share it. moved the music there and am now listening to it (she wants revenge) while i watch the rerun of the pilot of terminator
> 
> very cool!!!!


Actually I could have done that (and have for pictures and videos) but decided that it would be nice to dump the music to my iPod, as well.

I like the way Twonky does configuration better, however. My problem with Twonky is that it will forget my configuration occasionally and I have to re-enter the registration key and all of the folder directory information (the copy I have on my Linux box doesn't do that, however).


----------



## jash

bobnielsen said:


> Actually I could have done that (and have for pictures and videos) but decided that it would be nice to dump the music to my iPod, as well.
> 
> I like the way Twonky does configuration better, however. My problem with Twonky is that it will forget my configuration occasionally and I have to re-enter the registration key and all of the folder directory information (the copy I have on my Linux box doesn't do that, however).


i just got a sample mpeg2 video to work on my hr20 as well

nice!


----------



## Canis Lupus

I use an ActionTec (from Qwest) wirless modem/router with 4 ports. uPnP I think is active by default. I use DHCP with no security. Instead I shrink my IP range and enable my MAC address "Deny" list, allowing only my devices' MAC addresses. The HR then simply gets assigned an IP and off you go. 

Currently my 2 HRs see a MacMini running 10.4.11 (wired), a MacMini Intel using 10.5.1 (wireless), and a Powerbook G4 running 10.5.1 (wireless).

And yes they all can serve up video as well.


----------



## rgswff2

I have been unable to get connected using eyeconnect from my MBP. However, I can connect from a windows laptop running tversity so there is something on the MBP that is blocking it from connecting. I have checked the firewall (10.5.1) and it is set to allow all incoming connections. The Directv HD DVR shows up under devices but always shows offline and it doesn't show up on the HR20 but the laptop runnin tversity does. Anyone have any suggestions of what else to check?


----------



## photosmike

rgswff2 said:


> I have been unable to get connected using eyeconnect from my MBP. However, I can connect from a windows laptop running tversity so there is something on the MBP that is blocking it from connecting. I have checked the firewall (10.5.1) and it is set to allow all incoming connections. The Directv HD DVR shows up under devices but always shows offline and it doesn't show up on the HR20 but the laptop runnin tversity does. Anyone have any suggestions of what else to check?


Eye Connect shows offline when it is connected. When you first start Eye Connect, just for an moment you can see the IP address of the HR20 and then it shows offline. Can you see your MBP in the HR20 menu? If so, define your content in Eye Connect (System Prefs).

Mike

Mike


----------



## rgswff2

photosmike said:


> Eye Connect shows offline when it is connected. When you first start Eye Connect, just for an moment you can see the IP address of the HR20 and then it shows offline. Can you see your MBP in the HR20 menu? If so, define your content in Eye Connect (System Prefs).
> 
> Mike
> 
> Mike


It never shows the IP address of the HR20 and the MBP doesn't show up in the HR20 menu. I'm running version 1.5.1 of EyeConnect. Something on the MBP has to be blocking it since I can connect from another computer running windows and tversity so it isn't the network setup.


----------



## tjlab3314

Newbie here,... I have:

-Netgear WGR614 v5 Router with 3 pc's (2-XP, 1-2000) and my iMac connected wireless.
-Linksys WGA600N Wireless gaming adapter connected to the HR20.
-Linksys WPA54g wireless print adapter. (static)
-Eyeconnect 1.5 installed on iMac after removing 1.5.1 and reinstalling 1.5.
-Hr-20 700 (static)

I have followed the advice from this thread and still have connection trouble with media on the HR-20 error "Media not available." Everything else on the wireless network works except this.....

I am able to navigate to the media folders on the HR20 but when I try to access the files in the last folder I get the error "Media not available". If I try to select files again, I get "We were unable to access (computer) please check your network and try again". I have restarted the HR20 with the red button and through the setup menu, I have stopped and started Eyeconnect and restarted the iMac several times. 

When I restart the HR20 everything will work for about 10 minutes and then I start getting the errors again. I have checked the firewall settings and I have "allow all incoming connections" selected. I have all of the folders shared through eyeconnect and on the network. I have duplicated the Pictures folder in "Content". 

I have a feeling this is a HR-20 issue but does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## machavez00

HR20


----------



## JMII

tjlab3314 said:


> When I restart the HR20 everything will work for about 10 minutes and then I start getting the errors again.


Welcome to the club... that's pretty much the same problem I have. Media Share works great, but only for a limited time then I get nothing but errors  Navigating thru or between various folders (playlist, albums, genre, ect) is a guaranteed way to lock up the HR20. Now when I just let it stream a long playlist things are OK, I've had it run for over 40 minutes by not switching folders or scrolling thru the list.

In my case it seems to be a LinkSys router issue as other people with same router have reported various connection problems: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=117297#10 I'm getting a new router and will report back

Have you tired connecting your HR20 directly to the WGR614's LAN ports?
Also in Netgear manual it talks about an "Advertisement Period" and "Advertisement Time To Live" in regards to the UPnP service... just wondering if changing those settings would help. I'm looking at purchasing this same router (or a very similar one) so I'm interested to here if connecting directly to the HR20 solves the problem in your case.


----------



## tjlab3314

JMII said:


> Have you tired connecting your HR20 directly to the WGR614's LAN ports?
> Also in Netgear manual it talks about an "Advertisement Period" and "Advertisement Time To Live" in regards to the UPnP service... just wondering if changing those settings would help. I'm looking at purchasing this same router (or a very similar one) so I'm interested to here if connecting directly to the HR20 solves the problem in your case.


Thank you for the suggestion, I had not tried direct connect yet.

After testing I sat down to write this reply stating that a direct connect worked! But,..... I thought I should try browsing the HR-20 one more time, and the same creepy animal raised it's deformed head. I am still having the same issues with the HR-20 directly connected to the NetGear router.

I restarted the HR-20 after connecting hardline and it worked better for about 10 minutes again. The browsing was faster and selecting folders was quicker but I am still limited to the 10 - 15min crap-out. I would love to try another HR-20 and see what happens?

Sorry I am of no help today......


----------



## jaybee2

tjlab3314 said:


> Newbie here,... I have:
> 
> -Netgear WGR614 v5 Router with 3 pc's (2-XP, 1-2000) and my iMac connected wireless.
> -Linksys WGA600N Wireless gaming adapter connected to the HR20.
> -Linksys WPA54g wireless print adapter. (static)
> -Eyeconnect 1.5 installed on iMac after removing 1.5.1 and reinstalling 1.5.
> -Hr-20 700 (static)
> 
> I have followed the advice from this thread and still have connection trouble with media on the HR-20 error "Media not available." Everything else on the wireless network works except this.....
> 
> I am able to navigate to the media folders on the HR20 but when I try to access the files in the last folder I get the error "Media not available". If I try to select files again, I get "We were unable to access (computer) please check your network and try again". I have restarted the HR20 with the red button and through the setup menu, I have stopped and started Eyeconnect and restarted the iMac several times.
> 
> When I restart the HR20 everything will work for about 10 minutes and then I start getting the errors again. I have checked the firewall settings and I have "allow all incoming connections" selected. I have all of the folders shared through eyeconnect and on the network. I have duplicated the Pictures folder in "Content".
> 
> I have a feeling this is a HR-20 issue but does anyone have any ideas?


I'm right there with you. I also have a Netgear WGR614 router, although I think mine is v1.

It'll be working and then suddenly quit. Several combinations of restarts of both my Mac, router and the HR20, eventually I'll be back in the same boat.

I have the same issues, it behaves for a little while and then eventually quits cooperating. I have my media on an external drive and have had occasion where it couldn't find media and I went and checked the disk, spun it up and then it worked. By the same token, I've had it not make any difference at all.

I'm going to experiment with using only internal drives and not letting the machine sleep to see if that affects performance. Meanwhile I'll stay tuned and see what develops with you folks.

I'm also going to experiment with the "advertising period" to see if that has any impact. I guess one thing at a time.


----------



## marlon1985

Hello I download the eyeconnect software for a free trial, now I have one problem, when I look for my mac G5 on my HR20 it show it but I can`t find my music ,videos or anything... is funny because I only see my GUEST account on my Mac, I see music, videos, ect but when I select them it said that my folder is empty or no files in folder. what am I doing wrong here?


----------



## tjlab3314

marlon1985 said:


> Hello I download the eyeconnect software for a free trial, now I have one problem, when I look for my mac G5 on my HR20 it show it but I can`t find my music ,videos or anything... is funny because I only see my GUEST account on my Mac, I see music, videos, ect but when I select them it said that my folder is empty or no files in folder. what am I doing wrong here?


I think you will need to give us some more info. 
How do you connect to the internet and are you wireless? 
Can you see your Mac computer name in on the HR-20, and can you see anything beond that?
Does the HR-20 Show up in Eyeconnect?
What folders do you have specified in EyeConnect?

If you read this entire thread and follow the directions others have given you should have no trouble getting the Mac and the HR-20 to see each other. At the very least they should communicate but that is no guarantee it will work perfectly. There are issues we are all still working out.


----------



## JMII

jaybee2 said:


> It'll be working and then suddenly quit. Several combinations of restarts of both my Mac, router and the HR20, eventually I'll be back in the same boat.


I got a new router (a NetGear DG834GT) ...but the problem remains 

A guaranteed way to get the infamous "unable to access media" for me is to go into Music and pick Albums, then hit channel down to scroll the list - this action causes the error to come up every time I do it. Thus Media Share is useless for me.

One thing I noticed is the router has a "UPnP Portmap Table" but it is always blank as if I have no UPnP information moving across the network. This can't be true however because I can stream music (and photos and movies), I just can't scroll thru any lists without getting the "unable to access media" error message, which in turn causes the HR20 to lock me out of all Media Share menus. Now what's really CRAZY is I get the "unable to access media error" while it's still streaming my music perfectly without missing a beat 

And yes I've got the latest firmwear and even tried static IP#s then started messing with the UPnP Advertisement times/hops... none of this matters - as soon as I try to scroll thru any folders I'm screwed.

Anything else I should try other then yet ANOTHER router?!?  maybe 3rd times a charm with D-Link?


----------



## marlon1985

tjlab3314 said:


> I think you will need to give us some more info.
> How do you connect to the internet and are you wireless?
> Can you see your Mac computer name in on the HR-20, and can you see anything beond that?
> Does the HR-20 Show up in Eyeconnect?
> What folders do you have specified in EyeConnect?
> 
> If you read this entire thread and follow the directions others have given you should have no trouble getting the Mac and the HR-20 to see each other. At the very least they should communicate but that is no guarantee it will work perfectly. There are issues we are all still working out.


I connect with ethernet and yes I can see my Mac in my Hr20 now for some reason after 15 second of connection on the eyeconnect my HR20 goes offline, while the hr20 is connected for 15 sec. I can only see my spare account folder but no files can be found..,,.. I ope I answer all the question.. thanks again


----------



## Canis Lupus

Hi Marlon,

I think you need to start from the beginning. 

1. Make sure you install EyeConnect when your logged in as an Admin user, not a Guest user. If you have no files in your Guest account, you'll have no files to play.

2. After install, make sure you have Sharing turned on in both your iTunes and iPhoto preferences. 

3. Check your Energy Saver Preferences. It's normal for the HR20 to appear to go "Offline" in the EyeConnect Prefs Pane, however if it's your HR20 that keeps logging your connection off, you may have your Energy Saver at a "high savings setting". So make sure "Sleep the Hard Disk When Possible" checkbox is not checked, and also set your Hard Drive to "Never" sleep.


----------



## rgswff2

I can't get the HR20 to show up in eyeconnect. I know it isn't a network issue as I run tversity on a windows machine and it sees the HR20 and I can play music, videos and display photos on the HR20 from the windows machine. Any idea what on the MBP could be blocking it? I have the firewall set to allow all incoming connections.


----------



## JMII

*bobnielsen* has a WGR614 router and reports it works fine.
*tjlab3314* & *jaybee2* have the same router but report having the same problems as me.

So there must be some differences in these setups, if we knew what they were we might be able fix the problem.

I for one would love for someone to explain why I can't browse my albums or playlists more then once, but can stream music & photos fine provided I don't go back and look in ANY of the media share folders.

I've got 1,500 songs - is that too many??? 
For people that have no problems: how many songs are in your folders?


----------



## bobnielsen

JMII said:


> *bobnielsen* has a WGR614 router and reports it works fine.
> *tjlab3314* & *jaybee2* have the same router but report having the same problems as me.
> 
> So there must be some differences in these setups, if we knew what they were we might be able fix the problem.
> 
> I for one would love for someone to explain why I can't browse my albums or playlists more then once, but can stream music & photos fine provided I don't go back and look in ANY of the media share folders.
> 
> I've got 1,500 songs - is that too many???
> For people that have no problems: how many songs are in your folders?


I have around 500, which may or may not be relevant. I do have problems with some videos, which seem to have gotten a bit worse with the later CEs. The ones with poorer resolution do fine, but others will start to play and drop out. This has been there a while for HD recordings (which played fine with the original CE enabling video) but now a couple of ripped DVDs do it also.


----------



## marlon1985

Canis Lupus said:


> Hi Marlon,
> 
> I think you need to start from the beginning.
> 
> 1. Make sure you install EyeConnect when your logged in as an Admin user, not a Guest user. If you have no files in your Guest account, you'll have no files to play.
> 
> 2. After install, make sure you have Sharing turned on in both your iTunes and iPhoto preferences.
> 
> 3. Check your Energy Saver Preferences. It's normal for the HR20 to appear to go "Offline" in the EyeConnect Prefs Pane, however if it's your HR20 that keeps logging your connection off, you may have your Energy Saver at a "high savings setting". So make sure "Sleep the Hard Disk When Possible" checkbox is not checked, and also set your Hard Drive to "Never" sleep.


Thanks, when I donwloaded the software I was logged as an administrator my Itune and Iphoto are set for sharing,the only thing I going to check is the Energy saver on my HR20, I`n not sure where to look for it but I`ll assume it is in set up preference I`ll check when I get home .....thanks again.....marlon1985


----------



## marlon1985

sturub said:


> can someone tell me what this is supposed to do - I am a MAC newbie - just bought my first IMAC


If you go to the beginning of this thread you will find better info. than what I`m going to say, but you can access your music. pictures in your mac from you receiver for your satellite in my case HR20 and show it in your tv.......


----------



## machavez00

I had put hard drive to sleep.. checked. I had it set at never though.


----------



## rsonnens

marlon1985 said:


> I connect with ethernet and yes I can see my Mac in my Hr20 now for some reason after 15 second of connection on the eyeconnect my HR20 goes offline, while the hr20 is connected for 15 sec. I can only see my spare account folder but no files can be found..,,.. I ope I answer all the question.. thanks again


I have exactly the same issue. In my setup my Mac is wirelessly connected to my router AND I physically connect the HR 20 to the Mac. On the Mac I bridge the two networks together. The HR 20 has no problem getting to the internet (DOD works fine) but eye connect only sees the HR20 for maybe 15 seconds and then it looses it.

I am certain all my firewall and security settings are correct and I had this problem with both OSX10.4.x and Leopard.


----------



## machavez00

Leopard opens port 2170 for EyeConnect. The IP address shows when streaming. It is connected even though it shows "offline" It should say "idle" if it were up to me


----------



## Canis Lupus

OK so you installed as an Admin, but it sounds like you're trying to access music files to play while logged in as a different (or Guest) user.

Depending upon which user account you're using, you'll only see iTunes files associated with that specific account. So you need to either make sure you're logged in as a user that actually has music files in iTunes, or move those music files around to the iTunes Music folder you'll be using when logged in and accessing the HR20.



marlon1985 said:


> I can only see my spare account folder but no files can be found


----------



## marlon1985

Canis Lupus said:


> OK so you installed as an Admin, but it sounds like you're trying to access music files to play while logged in as a different (or Guest) user.
> 
> Depending upon which user account you're using, you'll only see iTunes files associated with that specific account. So you need to either make sure you're logged in as a user that actually has music files in iTunes, or move those music files around to the iTunes Music folder you'll be using when logged in and accessing the HR20.


Hello again. I `m log as an admin, now I just got an email from a guy in ELGATO support department and his telling me that for right now HR20 is not supported by this software, I see in this thread that some people got it working.
here where I `m standing now, after being connected my HR20 goes offline in about 15 sec. I check the setting in my HR20 and there is no energy saving set up for as somebody mentioned, I did reset or unplug the HR20 form a power source and nothing yet..... thank you for your time....
Marlon


----------



## marlon1985

Hello again. I `m log as an admin, now I just got an email from a guy in ELGATO support department and his telling me that for right now HR20 is not supported by this software, I see in this thread that some people got it working.
here where I `m standing now, after being connected my HR20 goes offline in about 15 sec. I check the setting in my HR20 and there is no energy saving set up for as somebody mentioned, I did reset or unplug the HR20 form a power source and nothing yet..... thank you for your time....
P.S I assume you have the same HR20 and it works for you? 
Marlon


----------



## JMII

bobnielsen said:


> I have around 500, which may or may not be relevant.


Just ran a test just my sharing/streaming from a folder with only 200 songs in it and guess what... STILL ERRORS OUT :eek2:

I get maybe 3 minutes of scrolling thru my list before the error appears, where as before (with 1,500 songs) I only got 1 minute at most. So I'm guessing it has something to do with how the data is passed between the Mac and the HR20, I swear there is some buffer or time-out, it just get overwhelmed with info and quits 

This is killing me, why does this software work for some people but fails completely for others? It makes NO sense... we all have HR20s, we all have Macs running EyeConnect, so what gives? 

The only variables I see left is the routers / firewalls or am I missing something?
- HR20 versions? Nope we should be running atleast the latest National Release.
- OSX versions? Nope I see people running 10.4 thru 10.5 here

This is getting on my nerves


----------



## rsonnens

machavez00 said:


> Leopard opens port 2170 for EyeConnect. The IP address shows when streaming. It is connected even though it shows "offline" It should say "idle" if it were up to me


Dang, your right! It does work even thought it displays as offline. Your are correct it should say idle. It however says offline even when it is streaming but the info tab shows that it is streaming music/data.

updated 10 minutes later.....

Well while it continued to stream music the HR20 stopped being able to see the music folder. So I am not sure where the problem is but I'd say it is not worth the trouble as the UI leaves a lot to be desired from a good media player.


----------



## JMII

rsonnens said:


> updated 10 minutes later.....
> 
> Well while it continued to stream music the HR20 stopped being able to see the music folder. So I am not sure where the problem is but I'd say it is not worth the trouble as the UI leaves a lot to be desired from a good media player.


Did you get the infamous "unable to access media"? If so it sounds like the same bug I've got. Music will continue to stream just fine, but you can't access any of your folders to pick another album, playlist, artist or song.

Also, just for the record, what router are you using?


----------



## rsonnens

JMII said:


> Did you get the infamous "unable to access media"? If so it sounds like the same bug I've got. Music will continue to stream just fine, but you can't access any of your folders to pick another album, playlist, artist or song.
> 
> Also, just for the record, what router are you using?


Yep, that's what I got. 
_[For what it's worth I have almost 5000 songs in my iTunes library; not sure if the size of the library is related. Also the HR20's UI for navigating a library this large(small?) is less than ideal.]_

I directly connect the HR20 to my Mac Mini's (Intel) ethernet port. (I also bridge that network to a wireless network using the Mini's airport network connection to a Linksys wireless router; this allows the HR20 to successfully see the Internet.)


----------



## JMII

rsonnens said:


> Yep, that's what I got.
> _[For what it's worth I have almost 5000 songs in my iTunes library; not sure if the size of the library is related. Also the HR20's UI for navigating a library this large(small?) is less than ideal.]_


As a test I shared a folder with only 200 songs in it and while browsing thru them is better, after about 3 minutes the HR20 locks up and reports "unable to access media", from there the only fix is to restart the HR20. Clearly this is unacceptable.

And yes the UI is not ideal... the HR20 ain't no AppleTV that's for sure 



rsonnens said:


> I directly connect the HR20 to my Mac Mini's (Intel) ethernet port. (I also bridge that network to a wireless network using the Mini's airport network connection to a Linksys wireless router; this allows the HR20 to successfully see the Internet.)


Very interesting. That should (in theory?) eliminate the router as part of the problem. I keep thinking my router is to blame as its the only thing different between my particular setup and what other people have that works.

I wonder if EyeConnect (or the HR20) tries to open other ports that are blocked by the firewall or if sends a request that time-out due to either a network issue or just bad software.

I've also tried MediaLink and Twonky, neither of those applications can even SEE the HR20 as a UPnP device, so far only EyeConnect works (for all of about 3 mins) 

I'm running out of things to test/try


----------



## LameLefty

Guys, do any of you think this may be due to issues with OS X 10.5.1? I've been using the unregistered beta version of EyeConnect for months without issue, first with my HR20 and then with my HR21, to stream music from my MacBook Pro. Unfortunately, I noticed a short while back that I've started getting the "Unable to Access Media" errors pretty much any time I do much media browsing on the receiver. 

I'm not sure if this coincided with firewall changes that took place with the 10.5.1 (which already fubar'd up my Mac's ability to seamlessly transition between my home and work networks) or with the Directv software (which I also routinely update through the CE process).


----------



## rsonnens

LameLefty said:


> Guys, do any of you think this may be due to issues with OS X 10.5.1? I've been using the unregistered beta version of EyeConnect for months without issue, first with my HR20 and then with my HR21, to stream music from my MacBook Pro. Unfortunately, I noticed a short while back that I've started getting the "Unable to Access Media" errors pretty much any time I do much media browsing on the receiver.
> 
> I'm not sure if this coincided with firewall changes that took place with the 10.5.1 (which already fubar'd up my Mac's ability to seamlessly transition between my home and work networks) or with the Directv software (which I also routinely update through the CE process).


I am not aware of any firewall related Mac issues with 10.5.x that should have messed up your network. However with 10.5.x many SMB related issues exist on the Mac side that prevent the Finder from 'easily' seeing windows machines. However this should not be an issue with eyeConnect since I believe it is using a different protocal on different ports. But it 'might' be related. It will be interesting if 10.5.2 fixes things which should hopefully be out soon.


----------



## LameLefty

rsonnens said:


> I am not aware of any firewall related Mac issues with 10.5.x that should have messed up your network. However with 10.5.x many SMB related issues exist on the Mac side that prevent the Finder from 'easily' seeing windows machines. However this should not be an issue with eyeConnect since I believe it is using a different protocal on different ports. But it 'might' be related. It will be interesting if 10.5.2 fixes things which should hopefully be out soon.


There actually were some firewall changes - the default option and the on-screen explanation changed in the Security preference pane of System Preferences. Unfortunately, even when I hadn't changed my preferences, after the update the firewall continued to ask permission to allow connections for applications I'd already specifically added and given permission to. And yes, I trashed plist files and repaired permissions but still have odd networking problems. I strongly suspect there were more "under the hood" changes to the networking stack, possibly in connection for use with the new Time Capsule released at MacWorld shortly thereafter. I also hear that seed builds of 10.5.2 are clocking in at 350-ish megabytes. So there will be LOTS of changes again shortly.

Anyway, if you guys find a solution to the "unable to access media" issue, let the rest of us know.


----------



## rsonnens

LameLefty said:


> There actually were some firewall changes - the default option and the on-screen explanation changed in the Security preference pane of System Preferences. Unfortunately, even when I hadn't changed my preferences, after the update the firewall continued to ask permission to allow connections for applications I'd already specifically added and given permission to. And yes, I trashed plist files and repaired permissions but still have odd networking problems. I strongly suspect there were more "under the hood" changes to the networking stack, possibly in connection for use with the new Time Capsule released at MacWorld shortly thereafter. I also hear that seed builds of 10.5.2 are clocking in at 350-ish megabytes. So there will be LOTS of changes again shortly.
> 
> Anyway, if you guys find a solution to the "unable to access media" issue, let the rest of us know.


I didn't mean to imply that nothing changed, only that I was unaware of issues where the firewall was not working as intended.


----------



## machavez00

I have noticed when I use the page up/down (channel button) is when it seems to get give the unable to access media error


----------



## Canis Lupus

marlon1985 said:


> ELGATO support department and his telling me that for right now HR20 is not supported by this software, I see in this thread that some people got it working.


The HR-20 may not be "officially supported" by Elgato, but I can tell you it works, so ignore that.



marlon1985 said:



> here where I `m standing now, after being connected my HR20 goes offline in about 15 sec. I check the setting in my HR20 and there is no energy saving set up for as somebody mentioned, I did reset or unplug the HR20 form a power source and nothing yet


In the EyeConnect preferences pane (where you see devices and "offline" etc), you will see the HR20 go offline. This is normal.

I thought you mentioned above that your *HR-20* shows that "your computer has logged off". If that is NOT the case, you're still connected and it should work.

The "Energy Saver" I mentioned above is not on your HR20, it's in your System Prefs for your Mac (same place as EyeConnect). Check your Energy saver settings on your Mac.



marlon1985 said:


> P.S I assume you have the same HR20 and it works for you?
> Marlon


Yes - as do many others here who have EyeConnect working.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Just a heads up, but keep in mind Quicktime 7.4 has created all kinds of problems with QT files. 

This was due to Apple adding some DRM code for its new "Rentals" in the iTunes Store. 

There were major problems with this release. 

Today Apple released a fix (7.4.1), so make sure you get that release.


----------



## bobnielsen

Canis Lupus said:


> Just a heads up, but keep in mind Quicktime 7.4 has created all kinds of problems with QT files.
> 
> This was due to Apple adding some DRM code for its new "Rentals" in the iTunes Store.
> 
> There were major problems with this release.
> 
> Today Apple released a fix (7.4.1), so make sure you get that release.


I had a couple of videos which previously worked but were broken recently. The update fixed things.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Great news Bob! 

Can you be more specific? Has this fixed the issue you were having with HD quality files crapping out after a few seconds? Or did this fix something else? 

Thanks.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Is this in a folder with a lot of files? Say Music files?

So many of these things seem to be so random.



machavez00 said:


> I have noticed when I use the page up/down (channel button) is when it seems to get give the unable to access media error


----------



## JMII

LameLefty said:


> Guys, do any of you think this may be due to issues with OS X 10.5.1?


I'm running 10.4.11 (PPC G4) so I don't think its the MacOS.

I just changed a bunch of settings on my router (UPnP on/off, UPnP advertise time, port 2710 inbound/outbound access, ect) and NOTHING seems to matter. After a certain number of browse requests (as noted in the info tab of EyeConnect) the dreaded "unable to access media" message pops up.

I've had it cut out at between 51 and 71 browse regardless, not sure what to make of that but it might explain why a larger playlist would cause it too fail sooner since you'll have more browse requests while looking for a particular song.



machavez00 said:


> I have noticed when I use the page up/down (channel button) is when it seems to get give the unable to access media error


This is how I scroll thru my playlists. I'll try just using the arrows for up/down, but man that's going to be slow.

Also based on my HOURS of testing: the back button causes it to lock up immediately, so from now on I'll stick to the exit button to get out of a particular menu.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Yeah it's definitely not a Tiger or even PPC issue. My main Media Server is running 10.4.11. 

As mentioned above by LameLefty and others, permissions, accounts, etc. have been HUGE problems in 10.5 and 10.5.1, so the 10.5.2 update could, in fact, hold some fixes for some of these issues.

EDIT: BTW - The "Unable" messages also appears not to have anything to do with processing power. I've had very few of these in the last month, and my Media Server is a PPC Mac Mini with 1.25Ghz and only 256Mb RAM.


----------



## csnwbd2251

Hmmm...I could stream the superbowl I recorded last Sunday for about 5 seconds, then it errored. Could this be HDCP ? Or a too slow 10/100 Ethernet switch? It will be great when you can stream.


----------



## machavez00

Canis Lupus said:


> Yeah it's definitely not a Tiger or even PPC issue. My main Media Server is running 10.4.11.
> 
> As mentioned above by LameLefty and others, permissions, accounts, etc. have been HUGE problems in 10.5 and 10.5.1, so the 10.5.2 update could, in fact, hold some fixes for some of these issues.
> 
> EDIT: BTW - The "Unable" messages also appears not to have anything to do with processing power. I've had very few of these in the last month, and my Media Server is a PPC Mac Mini with 1.25Ghz and only 256Mb RAM.


I running of one the new Al iMacs and get the error


----------



## bobnielsen

Canis Lupus said:


> Great news Bob!
> 
> Can you be more specific? Has this fixed the issue you were having with HD quality files crapping out after a few seconds? Or did this fix something else?
> 
> Thanks.


I had some non-HD videos (ripped CDs) which played fine until the update before last. Then they would exit almost immediately, just like the HD ones do. After the update today, they play again. I'm not sure that it is a cause & effect issue, since rebooting may have been a factor, but I am suspicious. I'll keep watching.


----------



## marlon1985

Yes you are right the eyeconnect say offline not log off , I try to download in my macbook and same result so far.


----------



## marlon1985

hey canis here where I`m standing, I tried with my lap top and it works with some music now I have a song in here that I purchased in Itunes, that I can`t play but so far
I got this macbook going,I dont have to many files here to test my pictures and video yet ........ let me know if anything come to mind thanks


----------



## machavez00

marlon1985 said:


> hey canis here where I`m standing, I tried with my lap top and it works with some music now I have a song in here that I purchased in Itunes, that I can`t play but so far
> I got this macbook going,I dont have to many files here to test my pictures and video yet ........ let me know if anything come to mind thanks


iTunes + song only will stream. Regular iTunes songs are DRM locked and won't stream.


----------



## JMII

LameLefty said:


> Anyway, if you guys find a solution to the "unable to access media" issue, let the rest of us know.


I think this error (which I've been chasing for 18 days now) is simply an HR20 Media Share "beta" issue. I've tried EVERYTHING on the Mac & router side and nothing makes a difference - at some point the HR20 will error out!

Maybe with the next update DirecTV will provide a fix. The error is clearly related to how many browse request the HR20 can accept, for some reason there is a cache (or buffer) that doesn't clean up properly until you do a reboot. I know this because it still streams AFTER I get the error, in fact hitting FF> will skip to the next song and it plays fine, but if you go back and try to access your folders (music, photos or movies) the HR20 will lock up.

This error might also be an EyeConnect issue, a few searches indicate people have various access errors when using the PS3 as UPnP AV device with EyeConnect. Even Elgato warns that PS3 is not fully compatible with EyeConnect: http://faq.elgato.com/index.php/faq/more/611/ Technically Elgato doesn't support the HR20 either ( http://faq.elgato.com/index.php/faq/more/48/ & http://faq.elgato.com/index.php/faq/more/45/ ) so this clearly a case of "what-you-see-is-what-you-get" in regards to how EyeConnect and the HR20 work. Think about it: we are using unsupported hardware running beta software using a third party's early version (1.5) of a workaround... this is a nightmare combination.

At this point I suggest everyone email both Elgato and DirecTV in hopes of them putting some more developement resources into this project. I'd assume you'll get a better response from Elgato since its a $50 sale they are missing out on. DirecTV appears committed to Intel Viiv so I doubt they give a darn that Media Share doesn't work with a Mac running OSX & EyeConnect.


----------



## bakkerj

scheckeNYK said:


> I have been experimenting with MediaLink. Anyone else use and/or like it? So far so good on this end.


I haven't been able to get MediaLink to recognize the HR20. Have you?


----------



## JMII

bakkerj said:


> I haven't been able to get MediaLink to recognize the HR20. Have you?


I never got Media Link (or Connect360) to see the HR20 either. I tried Twonky and it wouldn't work either, plus UI is a joke, its not an app or system preferrence, its a service you access via a web browser.


----------



## toddrohner

JMII said:


> I never got Media Link (or Connect360) to see the HR20 either. I tried Twonky and it wouldn't work either, plus UI is a joke, its not an app or system preferrence, its a service you access via a web browser.





bakkerj said:


> I haven't been able to get MediaLink to recognize the HR20. Have you?


I have not been able to get MediaLink to work either. In my network, MediaLink detects the HR20 (IP address listed in the devices screen). However, the HR20 does not seem to detect the MediaLink.

I sent an e-mail to MediaLink support about a week and a half ago to see if they would support this device. I was curious since their configuration screens refer to serving UPNP devices rather than the PS3. In my e-mail I indicated that there is a community out there (us) that would be interested in thier product for this purpose. I have not heard back from them yet.


----------



## noahwallace

Hi,

I just got my HR21s Saturday. I downloaded eyeconnect 1.5.1 and I can play my music. I've been trying to get video to work. The HR21s see the files either VOB fies or mp4s but the VOBs don't correctly string together (if I click on teh first vob it plays for less than a second) and the mp4 files have x's next to them.

Any ideas?

Noah


----------



## bobnielsen

noahwallace said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got my HR21s Saturday. I downloaded eyeconnect 1.5.1 and I can play my music. I've been trying to get video to work. The HR21s see the files either VOB fies or mp4s but the VOBs don't correctly string together (if I click on teh first vob it plays for less than a second) and the mp4 files have x's next to them.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Noah


You will need to convert the files to MPEG2, which is the only format the HR2x currently recognizes. I think Tversity does video transcoding, but it is not available for OS X. I use MPEG Streamclip for most video conversions and ffmpegX for converting MP4s. Best results with MPEG Streamclip occur if you use "convert to TS" (transport stream). Otherwise the audio may not play.

There is a problem (which was not in the original HR20 CE enabling video) where some videos will only play for a few seconds. This appears to be bitrate-related and occurs when the rate is greater than 6-8 Mbps (primarily HD). There is a program called mediainfo which will tell what the bitrate is, but it doesn't seem to handle every file.


----------



## maceonc

As a Newby to networking my HR20-700 I have a few possibly obvious questions.

I would like to view my iPhotos library over my HR20 box. I have it networked via my Linksys router and it all works properly with Directv. My Desktop computer on the network is a PowerMac G4 running OS 10.4.11. I have installed EyeConnect 1.5 and it sees the HR20 according to the system preferences panel. My basic questions are:

Where in the HR20 menu do I select the output from the G4 to show up on the monitor connected to the HR20.

Do I need some additional hardware I am unaware of to make this function work.

Do the video and audio stream over the CAT 5 cable to the HR20.

I think I must be missing something obvious. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## bobnielsen

maceonc said:


> As a Newby to networking my HR20-700 I have a few possibly obvious questions.
> 
> I would like to view my iPhotos library over my HR20 box. I have it networked via my Linksys router and it all works properly with Directv. My Desktop computer on the network is a PowerMac G4 running OS 10.4.11. I have installed EyeConnect 1.5 and it sees the HR20 according to the system preferences panel. My basic questions are:
> 
> Where in the HR20 menu do I select the output from the G4 to show up on the monitor connected to the HR20.
> 
> Do I need some additional hardware I am unaware of to make this function work.
> 
> Do the video and audio stream over the CAT 5 cable to the HR20.
> 
> I think I must be missing something obvious. Any help is appreciated.


On the Menu, there will be a "Music, Pictures & More" entry. Selecting that will bring up a screen saying Computers, and selecting that one should give you a list of the computers the HR20 can communicate with. The HR20 will also show up in the EyeConnect entry under System Preferences on your Mac. If Music, Pictures & More is not in the menu, you should go into setup and configure networking. Video and audio will stream via CAT 5.


----------



## maceonc

Bob, 
Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately there is no menu choice saying "Music, Pictures & More" On my HR20 menu. Is it possible I need a software update for the HR20?

Thanks for the info and help


----------



## Canis Lupus

Just to be clear, all network tests need to pass on your HR. The menu item will not show up if you're not connected to your network via the HR, or if there's nothing to connect TO. 

The menu item can also take some time to show up after an HR menu reset.

You might try rebooting your Mac, and also your HR, and see if you can get the Menu item.


----------



## machavez00

Canis Lupus said:


> Just to be clear, all network tests need to pass on your HR. The menu item will not show up if you're not connected to your network via the HR, or if there's nothing to connect TO.
> 
> The menu item can also take some time to show up after an HR menu reset.
> 
> You might try rebooting your Mac, and also your HR, and see if you can get the Menu item.


A reset of the internet settings may also help


----------



## Canis Lupus

Good point. Also Starting and Stopping EyeConnect.


----------



## bobnielsen

maceonc said:


> Bob,
> Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately there is no menu choice saying "Music, Pictures & More" On my HR20 menu. Is it possible I need a software update for the HR20?
> 
> Thanks for the info and help


If you have the current national release you will get that on the menu, but only if the HR20 detects that there is a media server on your network. Since the HR20 is showing up on your EyeConnect configuration page, it would seem that your network is configured correctly.

In a terminal window, does "arp -a" indicate the IP and MAC of the HR20?.


----------



## SFNSXguy

Mine wouldn't work until I went to Security in syst prefs and OKd incoming connection of eyconnect in Firewall.


----------



## maceonc

bobnielsen said:


> If you have the current national release you will get that on the menu, but only if the HR20 detects that there is a media server on your network. Since the HR20 is showing up on your EyeConnect configuration page, it would seem that your network is configured correctly.
> 
> In a terminal window, does "arp -a" indicate the IP and MAC of the HR20?.


Thanks for the help. I finally got it to work by re-auto configuring the network in the HR20 with the Mac G4 booted up and EyeConnect running.

Cheers


----------



## pjo1966

I've been having a minor problem when streaming 4x3 material. If I keep the output of the DVR to 1080i, the image gets stretched. When I view 4x3 channels from DirecTV at 1080i, the aspect ratio is correct. It seems the only way to view streaming 4x3 material in OAR is to view it at 480p. Is there a setting I'm missing?


----------



## thommason

I'm having trouble getting sharing from user accounts other than the admin account I installed it from. Running 1.5.1 on Mac Pro with leopard 10.5.2. Sharing from the admin account works fine. Enabling Share My Content from another account doesn't add anything on the HR-21. If I uncheck share my content in the admin account setting the same shares are still listed, nothing appears for second user (not an admin account). No doubt I'm missing something simple?

PS running current (non-CE) FE FW on HR-21


----------



## machavez00

pjo1966 said:


> I've been having a minor problem when streaming 4x3 material. If I keep the output of the DVR to 1080i, the image gets stretched. When I view 4x3 channels from DirecTV at 1080i, the aspect ratio is correct. It seems the only way to view streaming 4x3 material in OAR is to view it at 480p. Is there a setting I'm missing?


I have the same issue. I select 4:3 on the TV


----------



## machavez00

thommason said:


> I'm having trouble getting sharing from user accounts other than the admin account I installed it from. Running 1.5.1 on Mac Pro with leopard 10.5.2. Sharing from the admin account works fine. Enabling Share My Content from another account doesn't add anything on the HR-21. If I uncheck share my content in the admin account setting the same shares are still listed, nothing appears for second user (not an admin account). No doubt I'm missing something simple?
> 
> PS running current (non-CE) FE FW on HR-21


I have not tried streaming under a non admin account. My wife has a profile setup but rarely logs on. I will have to try and see what happens.


----------



## jaytbird

OK, after about a month of fiddle-facking around, I finally got this whole thing working....mostly
Here's my gear in case others are interested:
1. HR20-700 with software version ox1fe. 
2. 550 Ghz AGP Box with 1GB Ram running Mac OS X 10.4.11 with Eye Connect 1.5.1 fully enabled
3. Netgear WNR834Bv2 wireless router as the main base station (configured in the "repeater" mode as "main" base station- whatever that means....after a bunch of reading, I came to the realization that this is the WDS system) , Apple Extreme - N as a repeater downstairs, D-Link DWL 900 AP+ configured as a wireless bridge which the HR20 is connected via 4' ethernet cable, Airport Extreme configured as wireless client (for airtunes only - couldn't get the ethernet port to work!).
OK. Now the details: VOD is a breeze, and Media Share Beta works on the HR20. The Music, Pictures and More shows up in the Menu. I've correctly configured the folders in EyeConnect for the HR20 to recognize all iTunes music, re-directed the pictures folder to a FW connected external HD with all of our photos, as well as movies to the same external FW HD.
Everything works well, picture slideshows, streaming music, (at the same time or separate). Size of libraries does not seem to matter, pics are 10+ GB and Music is 300+ GB. I'm testing right now as far as length of time for streaming. It's at 15 min and counting as I type. I did manage to get a MPEG2 movie to play with sound, it appears no different than a DVD, but playback is choppy, not sure if this is because my computer is only a 550Ghz box or if its because the D-Link wireless bridge is only 22Mbps. I'll be experimenting with different video streams today. 
bobnilesen and others, I'd be interested in finding out what you've had success with as far as converting ripped DVD (vob files) to a format that will play smoothly??
Anyway, that's my report. Freaking sweet is all I have to say!

Jay


----------



## bobnielsen

I use MPEG Streamclip to convert ripped DVDs to TS (and renamed to .mpg). The only time I had choppy playback was with a poor wireless connection to my HR21. Switching to powerline networking fixed that (I run wireless from my Mini to my Netgear router, a distance of two feet, because all of the router ethernet ports are in use).


----------



## jaytbird

bobnielsen said:


> I use MPEG Streamclip to convert ripped DVDs to TS (and renamed to .mpg). The only time I had choppy playback was with a poor wireless connection to my HR21. Switching to powerline networking fixed that (I run wireless from my Mini to my Netgear router, a distance of two feet, because all of the router ethernet ports are in use).


Interesting. I used MPEG Streamclip, but I think I converted to a MPEG with MP2 Audio. I'll try the TS route.


----------



## machavez00

EyeConnect 1.5.3 is available for download
http://s3.amazonaws.com/eyeconnect/eyeconnect153.dmg

Hopefully this will fix the issues we have seeing.

Update:restarting the HR20. No change on the PS3, no titles found, DLNA error 2005


----------



## jaytbird

jaytbird said:


> Interesting. I used MPEG Streamclip, but I think I converted to a MPEG with MP2 Audio. I'll try the TS route.


OK, tried that and had the same choppiness. I'm fairly certain it has to do with the wireless bridge being 802.11b @22 Mbps......I'm going to borrow a 802.11g router this week and see if I can get it to perform better.


----------



## machavez00

still having access error message. I will try restarting both later


----------



## bobnielsen

machavez00 said:


> EyeConnect 1.5.3 is available for download
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/eyeconnect/eyeconnect153.dmg
> 
> Hopefully this will fix the issues we have seeing.
> 
> Update:restarting the HR20. No change on the PS3, no titles found, DLNA error 2005


Everything looks about the same as with 1.5.1 (most of my issues are with the HR20/21, not EyeConnect).


----------



## bobnielsen

jaytbird said:


> OK, tried that and had the same choppiness. I'm fairly certain it has to do with the wireless bridge being 802.11b @22 Mbps......I'm going to borrow a 802.11g router this week and see if I can get it to perform better.


I thought 802.11b was 11 Mbps (?). The choppiness problem I had (video only) were with 802.11g but I think it was just a poor RF path (60 ft., through several walls, some of which I think have foil-backed insulation). Even for music the positioning of the wireless adapter was critical. The problem went away when I switched to powerline networking for that box.


----------



## machavez00

I did notice after 202 that the HR20 IP address is always showing now.


----------



## jaytbird

bobnielsen said:


> I thought 802.11b was 11 Mbps (?). The choppiness problem I had (video only) were with 802.11g but I think it was just a poor RF path (60 ft., through several walls, some of which I think have foil-backed insulation). Even for music the positioning of the wireless adapter was critical. The problem went away when I switched to powerline networking for that box.


Hmmmm....now that I think about it, you're right. 802.11b is 11Mbps. So even worse! As far as signal path goes, it seems fine, signal sits at about 85% near the unit. Streaming music and slide show at the same times works great. I think that for video you have to have a higher bit rate. I grabbed a 100' cat 5 cable from work and will try that tonight, along with a 802.11g wireless bridge.
Jay


----------



## noahwallace

Hi,

I've been playing around with various encodings for video and after using the apporved method for generating mpeg2 files I am having a very similar problem to one I was having trying to load .vob files. That is that the files can be selected but when played show up as being 0:00 long and quit after maybe the first 30 seconds and I get a file not available message after that.

I think someone wrote this has to do with bitrate but I don't want to compress the files anymore than I have to.

TIA,

Noah


----------



## Mac user

jaytbird said:


> OK, after about a month of fiddle-facking around, I finally got this whole thing working....mostly
> Here's my gear in case others are interested:
> 1. HR20-700 with software version ox1fe.
> 2. 550 Ghz AGP Box with 1GB Ram running Mac OS X 10.4.11 with Eye Connect 1.5.1 fully enabled
> 3. Netgear WNR834Bv2 wireless router as the main base station (configured in the "repeater" mode as "main" base station- whatever that means....after a bunch of reading, I came to the realization that this is the WDS system) , Apple Extreme - N as a repeater downstairs, D-Link DWL 900 AP+ configured as a wireless bridge which the HR20 is connected via 4' ethernet cable, Airport Extreme configured as wireless client (for airtunes only - couldn't get the ethernet port to work!).
> OK. Now the details: VOD is a breeze, and Media Share Beta works on the HR20. The Music, Pictures and More shows up in the Menu. I've correctly configured the folders in EyeConnect for the HR20 to recognize all iTunes music, re-directed the pictures folder to a FW connected external HD with all of our photos, as well as movies to the same external FW HD.
> Everything works well, picture slideshows, streaming music, (at the same time or separate). Size of libraries does not seem to matter, pics are 10+ GB and Music is 300+ GB. I'm testing right now as far as length of time for streaming. It's at 15 min and counting as I type. I did manage to get a MPEG2 movie to play with sound, it appears no different than a DVD, but playback is choppy, not sure if this is because my computer is only a 550Ghz box or if its because the D-Link wireless bridge is only 22Mbps. I'll be experimenting with different video streams today.
> bobnilesen and others, I'd be interested in finding out what you've had success with as far as converting ripped DVD (vob files) to a format that will play smoothly??
> Anyway, that's my report. Freaking sweet is all I have to say!
> 
> Jay


I see things are running smoothly for you, but in your process to get this to work correctly, did you ever have stuttering on music playback, or not have the ability to access photos that show up in the menu(iphotos)?

After reading most of this thread, I know people are experiencing some of the same problems I'm having. One problem is that I sometimes get error messages saying, "unable to access media", or "not connected to computer." It seems as though the network gets temporarily interrupted.

I just set up the media share network via Eyeconnect yesterday. This morning I saw the media for the first time in the "menu" on the DVR. I started listening to a song and it began to stutter, as if the connection was weak, but it continued to play. I tried accessing photos while playing music, and not playing music, but it would not display the photo(s). The interruptions with the network seem to happen when I try to display photos. When the interruption happens, the song will continue to play, but I cannot access any other folder(including music) and I get the error message(s).

It seems like a software issue, either with Eyeconnect 1.5.3 or D*s. I have a DVR-700 with the latest software(don't have number in front of me). Networked with 2wire router, bridged with Linksys gaming adapter(wireless) using ethernet port to connect to DVR.

So I know the itunes works, however it stutters, happened on more than one song. And I see my iphoto library in the menu, but I cannot access any photos. I sometimes get error messages(stated above), even though VOD works fine.

I've added one additional folder for each application, itunes and iphoto, in the "content pane" in Eyeconnect, following the advice of others here. My computer's energy saver is off and computer does not go to sleep, I changed those settings. I've also downloaded VOD HD movies, that take 7 hours, without any breaks in the network.

Why the interruptions in the network? Why can't I access photos? Why would the music stutter? Why why why?Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## JMII

Mac user said:


> Why the interruptions in the network? Why can't I access photos? Why would the music stutter? Why why why?Any suggestions?


Based on all my experience a few months back its an issue with the DirecTV's crappy beta software. I recently got a Playstation 3 and using EyeConnect I can stream music, photos and ripped movies without issue. Well technically a DNLA error pops up every now and then, but everything keeps on streaming just fine. The PS3 was clearly was made for this kind of thing while DTV Media Share is a total hack-job, especially on non-Intel Viiv systems.

Now I just need to find an MPEG-2 DVD .VOB (MPEG) based video format that both the PS3 and HR20 can stream with Dolby Digital (AC3) audio intact... so far it looks like the HR20 wants a TS stream but the PS3 needs a PS stream. I'll be doing more testing and will report back. The good news is you should (key word: SHOULD) be able to transcode a VOB thru VLC to a PS stream in just a few minutes which beats encoding an entire MPEG file itself which takes HOURS - even on a hi-end Mac (Dual 2GHz G5 here at work).


----------



## Mac user

JMII said:


> Based on all my experience a few months back its an issue with the DirecTV's crappy beta software. I recently got a Playstation 3 and using EyeConnect I can stream music, photos and ripped movies without issue. Well technically a DNLA error pops up every now and then, but everything keeps on streaming just fine. The PS3 was clearly was made for this kind of thing while DTV Media Share is a total hack-job, especially on non-Intel Viiv systems.
> 
> Now I just need to find an MPEG-2 DVD .VOB (MPEG) based video format that both the PS3 and HR20 can stream with Dolby Digital (AC3) audio intact... so far it looks like the HR20 wants a TS stream but the PS3 needs a PS stream. I'll be doing more testing and will report back. The good news is you should (key word: SHOULD) be able to transcode a VOB thru VLC to a PS stream in just a few minutes which beats encoding an entire MPEG file itself which takes HOURS - even on a hi-end Mac (Dual 2GHz G5 here at work).


Thanks for the reply. I was successful last night watching a slide show and listening to my music without problem. After about 4-5 minutes, though, the music began to stutter, even though the slides played fine. I exited out of the media share menu and went back to tv, not listening to music or playing slides, and when I came back to the menu and selected my computer, it gave me the "can't access media" message.

This morning I didn't have "movies, music & more" in the menu. It was completely gone. This has happened before, recently, so I'm not surprised. After a reboot of the HR700, it usually appears again. Just wondering if my computer is causing the disruptions, or if, like you say, it's a software problem. Most likely a software problem with D.

I've also noticed some problems with VOD not downloading the entire movie and quitting, and also very slow download speeds since I started using Eyeconnect. I wonder if there are correlations between the problems I'm having with VOD and Eyeconnect software?

That's interesting about PS3. We wanted to purchase either a PS3, Wii or Xbox for our son, not sure what one, but if that can help with media share I might go with PS3. Plus the Blue Ray player could be used for HD(BlueRay) movies.

Thanks for the input, any other info is appreciated.


----------



## machavez00

I bought a PS3 and it works well for me too.


----------



## Mac user

machavez00 said:


> I bought a PS3 and it works well for me too.


I read most of this thread to make sure I set up Eyeconnect and media share correctly. I followed your advice throughout the process, but I'm still getting these errors/problems, as others are.

Have you given up on using Eyeconnect, solely, with D? And if so, is it because you can do the same things with Eyeconnect and PS3, but without the problems?

Thanks.


----------



## machavez00

I have not given up, yet. Media Share is tailored to ViiV, and as such we Mac users have been left to fend for ourselves. EyeConnect was working well until a few CEs ago. Since then we have been experiencing the "unable to access" issues.


----------



## Mac user

machavez00 said:


> I have not given up, yet. Media Share is tailored to ViiV, and as such we Mac users have been left to fend for ourselves. EyeConnect was working well until a few CEs ago. Since then we have been experiencing the "unable to access" issues.


Reading earlier in this thread, some people were using Eyeconnect and D with no problems. Do you know if those people are now experiencing some of the same problems I'm having and that you're having? And if they are experiencing problems now, do you think it's all related to the CE release?

The reason I ask, is that if most people now are having similar problems, I'll just sit back and wait for D to work things out. But, if there are other methods to try, I'm willing to do it to get this running smoothly.


----------



## bobnielsen

I get occasional "unable to access media" no matter which server I am using but it mostly works for me. Let's face it, Media Share has improved but is definitely not ready for the beta tag to be removed.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Yes - still very much a crapshoot. Over the last few CE downloads, I've had everything from not working at all to occasionally working to working fine.


----------



## Mac user

The only time I can actually use media share is when I reboot the HR-700. Last night I was able to watch a slide show, without any music stuttering(have had music stuttering since setting this up). I moved the bridge, slightly, to a different spot and I think this has allowed the music to play without problem. 

However, if I quit out of media share to watch tv, then go back to media share, that's when I get the "can't access media" and "can't access computer" messages. A reboot will usually fix this, allowing media share to run smoothly. 

This morning I checked the menu for "Movies, music & more" and it was missing again.


----------



## JMII

Mac user said:


> However, if I quit out of media share to watch tv, then go back to media share, that's when I get the "can't access media" and "can't access computer" messages. A reboot will usually fix this, allowing media share to run smoothly.


Go back a few pages and you'll see I was fighting the same thing. I did have a router problem but after I got that fixed I still had all kinds of "access" errors which required constant rebooting of the DVR. So don't go crazy (like me) spending hours trying to fix this - as sadly there is NOTHING you can do about it. DirecTV's stuff was never meant to work with Macs + EyeConnect - period, end of story.

Once Media Share gets out of beta it might start working better but considering DirecTV's recommends an Intel Viiv solution I doubt us on the Mac side will ever get any offical support from DirecTV (or anyone else) on this.

On the other the hand the PS3 was built to do media sharing from the git-go and has some decent Mac support: MediaLink from Nullriver, EyeConnect from Elgato and TwonkyVision. Personally I recommend EyeConnect as the other two solutions didn't work that well (or at all) for me. Since Blu-Ray has won the HD disc war buying a PS3 now is no brainer, with its built-in HDD and wireless networking its a great solution at a reasonable price when you add up all it's features.


----------



## tjofamber

I have an HR20 connected to my mac notebook running 10.5.2. I can get my folder to appear on the tv but when I open the folders all my movies music have a X in front of them and wont play. I dont see this in any posts I can find. Any one else having this problem or do youall know of a fix or what I am doing wrong?

Thanks
TJ:


----------



## bobnielsen

tjofamber said:


> I have an HR20 connected to my mac notebook running 10.5.2. I can get my folder to appear on the tv but when I open the folders all my movies music have a X in front of them and wont play. I dont see this in any posts I can find. Any one else having this problem or do youall know of a fix or what I am doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks
> TJ:


What format are the movies in? They need to be MPEG2 (and probably need to have a .mpg or .mpeg extension). If it is a transport stream, audio is more likely to be present. There are several programs which can be used to convert the format (MPEG Streamclip and ffmpegX, for example).


----------



## tjofamber

I would then guess that it only reds mp3 form of music, I download mp4
ill try to convert and get back to the post
thank
TJ


----------



## bobnielsen

Actually it requires LPCM for music. MP3 works with transcoding, which I assume EyeConnect does automatically (Twonky requires a plug-in).

I use ffmpegX to convert MPEG4 to MPEG2.


----------



## baesterling

Mac user said:


> The only time I can actually use media share is when I reboot the HR-700. Last night I was able to watch a slide show, without any music stuttering(have had music stuttering since setting this up). I moved the bridge, slightly, to a different spot and I think this has allowed the music to play without problem.
> 
> However, if I quit out of media share to watch tv, then go back to media share, that's when I get the "can't access media" and "can't access computer" messages. A reboot will usually fix this, allowing media share to run smoothly.
> 
> This morning I checked the menu for "Movies, music & more" and it was missing again.


I know this will not help, but I have the exact same problem running the latest CE. I keep hoping that the next CE will improve things...


----------



## jaytbird

Mac user said:


> I see things are running smoothly for you, but in your process to get this to work correctly, did you ever have stuttering on music playback, or not have the ability to access photos that show up in the menu(iphotos)?
> 
> After reading most of this thread, I know people are experiencing some of the same problems I'm having. One problem is that I sometimes get error messages saying, "unable to access media", or "not connected to computer." It seems as though the network gets temporarily interrupted.
> 
> I just set up the media share network via Eyeconnect yesterday. This morning I saw the media for the first time in the "menu" on the DVR. I started listening to a song and it began to stutter, as if the connection was weak, but it continued to play. I tried accessing photos while playing music, and not playing music, but it would not display the photo(s). The interruptions with the network seem to happen when I try to display photos. When the interruption happens, the song will continue to play, but I cannot access any other folder(including music) and I get the error message(s).
> 
> It seems like a software issue, either with Eyeconnect 1.5.3 or D*s. I have a DVR-700 with the latest software(don't have number in front of me). Networked with 2wire router, bridged with Linksys gaming adapter(wireless) using ethernet port to connect to DVR.
> 
> So I know the itunes works, however it stutters, happened on more than one song. And I see my iphoto library in the menu, but I cannot access any photos. I sometimes get error messages(stated above), even though VOD works fine.
> 
> I've added one additional folder for each application, itunes and iphoto, in the "content pane" in Eyeconnect, following the advice of others here. My computer's energy saver is off and computer does not go to sleep, I changed those settings. I've also downloaded VOD HD movies, that take 7 hours, without any breaks in the network.
> 
> Why the interruptions in the network? Why can't I access photos? Why would the music stutter? Why why why?Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry it took so long to reply, been real busy. As far as stuttering music, I have not experienced that. For pictures in slideshows, I have my photos stored in a firewire drive external to iPhoto (I import only the best pics to iPhoto, and leave everything else on the FW drive)....and I configured EyeConnect to use the pictures folder on the FW drive as the place to look for photos. 
Hope that helps.
JW


----------



## schnurmac

Does Eyeconnect work with HR21? I can get it to see my PS3 but its not listing my HR21.
Ps3 works great with photos. Podcast are very touch and go. Sound plays fine but video freezes.
What would be my advantage using the HR21 over the PS3?

I have a iMac G5 PPC running 10.4.11 My network is as follows from the modem.
Modem wired to linksys wired router.
Linksys is wired to Airport Express wirless bridge wireless to Mac, PS3 and Wii.
Linksys is wired my HR21, A2(HDDVD) and PS2.

Also off topic can I connect my old 160gb SATA Imac HDD to my HR21 to increase DVR space? I have it in an enclosure it has esata but the connection seems different. I found a site with I to L esata wire. Why the confussion on two different esata wires?:eek2:


----------



## bobnielsen

I use EyeConnect with both a HR20 and HR21. It works, but not as well as a few months ago (running CE release 0x22B currently).

You could probably use the 160 GB drive, but it only has half the capacity of the internal drive, so there would be no advantage (an external drive replaces the internal one rather than adding to the total capacity).


----------



## rsonnens

With the latest national release, the one this week, things seems to work MUCH better for me. It is much quicker on my HR-20 and it no longer hangs. So where before it was unusable, it is now is usable with my collection.

Also, the DVR now always shows as active in EyeCOnnect where as before the ipAddress would disappear after 15 or more seconds.

-russ


----------



## looter

rsonnens said:


> With the latest national release, the one this week, things seems to work MUCH better for me. It is much quicker on my HR-20 and it no longer hangs. So where before it was unusable, it is now is usable with my collection.
> 
> Also, the DVR now always shows as active in EyeCOnnect where as before the ipAddress would disappear after 15 or more seconds.
> 
> -russ


My HR21-700 became so buggy after accessing Media share in the last few months, I have stopped using Media Share.

Does using Media Share still cause the DVR to become unresponsive after actually playing music via Media Share then going back to watching TV?


----------



## machavez00

I haven't had any lockups yet.


----------



## rsonnens

looter said:


> Does using Media Share still cause the DVR to become unresponsive after actually playing music via Media Share then going back to watching TV?


No, it seems to be fixed. I too was always having this issue.


----------



## g4jedi

Ok, I'm pretty new to this since I just got the DVR connected to my network. I'm using eyeConnect. Music plays fine and so do photos. I've yet to get a video to play due to experimenting with the whole conversion process. I'm pretty close. However, how the heck do you "refresh" the darn thing? Every time I go out to the living room and check the DVR, it still shows the old file in the "movies" folder. I removed that file and dropped a new one in there with a different name! The only way I have been able to refresh the "movies" folder on the DVR is to disconnect and reconnect the ethernet cable. Turning off eyeConnect causes the system preferences to freeze. Can anyone help? By the way, regarding lockups... my HR20 totally locked up with a blue screen three days ago while playing some music. So that doesn't seem "fixed" in my experience. When they say BETA, they aren't kidding!


----------



## g4jedi

I finally got a video to work. I still have to restart eyeConnect in order to refresh the video folder. Anyway, the video looks, sounds and plays fine... except... no FFWD. Hmmm...


----------



## DCSholtis

Installed EyeConnect again after not using Media Share for awhile due to some problems I was having with it. Question I have is when you play a song how do you stop it short of restarting EyeConnect. The green button does nothing as far as switching audio back and forth, same with channel changing.


----------



## bobnielsen

DCSholtis said:


> Installed EyeConnect again after not using Media Share for awhile due to some problems I was having with it. Question I have is when you play a song how do you stop it short of restarting EyeConnect. The green button does nothing as far as switching audio back and forth, same with channel changing.


Exit should work.


----------



## g4jedi

Is anyone able to fast forward their videos??? If so, what is the proper file conversion method? I'm trying to play a downloaded TV show. It was originally AVI, which the HR20 could not play. I was able to convert it to an SVCD format MPEG file and it plays fine, but I can't seem to fast forward. Any help in converting and playing videos on this setup would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## machavez00

no FF or Rev yet


----------



## g4jedi

Thank you for answering my question. Gotta love BETA!


----------



## kwalker962

how do I watch a m4v movie that I downloaded from itunes in eyeconnect?


----------



## BJM

Tried Twonky (but seems not to be supported). EyeConnect is hit and miss.

If I really want to connect my Mac (iTunes) to my audio system, why wouldn't I invest in AppleTV?


----------



## bobnielsen

BJM said:


> Tried Twonky (but seems not to be supported). EyeConnect is hit and miss.
> 
> If I really want to connect my Mac (iTunes) to my audio system, why wouldn't I invest in AppleTV?


I had Twonky running quite well on my Mac with an old version, but the dropped some of the transcoding support with one of the upgrades. I haven't tried the latest, however.

What issues are you having with EyeConnect? It works fine for me as long as I only use supported formats.


----------



## BJM

Hi Bob,

I've only tested it for a day, but mainly EyeConnect's menu to access is looong, it's hit or miss in playing audio, can't seem to access "playlists." It's kludgy.


----------



## bobnielsen

You can set up some pseudo playlists by adding additional entries in System Preferences => EyeConnect -> Content. It is a bit of a kludge. I haven't had any problems with audio (well I did at first, but it was a bad wireless connection). It will only play unprotected MP3s, AFAIK.


----------



## machavez00

You can stream any ripped AAC (aka MP4) files, as well as iTunes+ files


----------



## bobnielsen

Ah yes, I forgot those.


----------



## machavez00

For the more ambitious Mac users, here is the link to the EyeConnect plug in SDK
http://www.elgato.com/elgato/na/mainmenu/support/Update-Start/Plug-in-SDK-EyeConnect.en.html


----------



## bobnielsen

machavez00 said:


> For the more ambitious Mac users, here is the link to the EyeConnect plug in SDK
> http://www.elgato.com/elgato/na/mainmenu/support/Update-Start/Plug-in-SDK-EyeConnect.en.html


Thanks for the link. It looks like a bit of a challenge but should prove useful.


----------



## quadbill

machavez00 said:


> For the more ambitious Mac users, here is the link to the EyeConnect plug in SDK
> http://www.elgato.com/elgato/na/mainmenu/support/Update-Start/Plug-in-SDK-EyeConnect.en.html


what do you do with it once downloaded?


----------



## LameLefty

quadbill said:


> what do you do with it once downloaded?


It's a software development kit (SDK) to make plug-ins for EyeConnect. Conceivably one could make a plug-in to transcode other formats that EyeConnect can't play natively, or read and stream data from RSS feeds or something.

I note that the SDK has been available for quite some time and I've yet to see any other plug-ins for EyeConnect. I don't know whether that's due to lack of developer interest or some lack in the tools provided by Elgato.


----------



## crawdad62

I've had the expired trial of Eye Connect running for a while now and it's been fine. I finally bought it. It seems to work fine and after a little work I've got videos working well. 

I do have a question though. I used Visual Hub to convert everything (many different formats) to mpeg2 and that works but I can't play the files through QuickTime on my computer. I get an error that it's not a movie file. VLC recognizes it and plays it but QT won't. And as I say I can get the HR21 to play it as well. Anyone know why? Is QT missing a codec?


* Edit: Well I guess I found my answer. Looks like you need a license for QT to playback mpeg2 files.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The thread title has been changed at the thread starter's request, as a later version is now available.


----------



## MartyS

crawdad62 said:


> I've had the expired trial of Eye Connect running for a while now and it's been fine. I finally bought it. It seems to work fine and after a little work I've got videos working well.
> 
> I do have a question though. I used Visual Hub to convert everything (many different formats) to mpeg2 and that works but I can't play the files through QuickTime on my computer. I get an error that it's not a movie file. VLC recognizes it and plays it but QT won't. And as I say I can get the HR21 to play it as well. Anyone know why? Is QT missing a codec?
> 
> * Edit: Well I guess I found my answer. Looks like you need a license for QT to playback mpeg2 files.


HOw did you get videos working well? For some reason I can't get videos to work at all from my Mac to my HR's.


----------



## LameLefty

At this point, I've given up using EyeConnect, even though I bought the paid version. I've got something weird going on with my firewall settings since 10.6.1. Even though I've told the firewall to allow EyeConnect (and SimplifyMedia and a few other apps) to allow incoming connections, I still get a permissions popup asking me if I want to allow the connection - because of this intermediate step, the HR2x boxes don't "see" the media server quickly enough and "Music & Photos" doesn't appear in the menu.

I see from the Apple Forums that my problem is not unique but no one has found a solution yet. I have the additional symptom that I have to constantly add my iTunes Account password whenever I want to download music or apps for my phone, even though the checkbox is marked to remember the password in my keychain. I suspect these problems are related to one another.


----------



## machavez00

LameLefty said:


> At this point, I've given up using EyeConnect, even though I bought the paid version. I've got something weird going on with my firewall settings since 10.6.1. Even though I've told the firewall to allow EyeConnect (and SimplifyMedia and a few other apps) to allow incoming connections, I still get a permissions popup asking me if I want to allow the connection - because of this intermediate step, the HR2x boxes don't "see" the media server quickly enough and "Music & Photos" doesn't appear in the menu.
> 
> I see from the Apple Forums that my problem is not unique but no one has found a solution yet. I have the additional symptom that I have to constantly add my iTunes Account password whenever I want to download music or apps for my phone, even though the checkbox is marked to remember the password in my keychain. I suspect these problems are related to one another.


Do you have version 1.6.4?


----------



## LameLefty

machavez00 said:


> Do you have version 1.6.4?


Actually, no. I'm still on 1.6.2. It was working just fine (as were all my firewall settings) until I upgraded to OS X 10.6.1. Since it's not just an EyeConnect problem, and since I see similar issues scattered around the Snow Leopard discussion forum at Apple.com/support, I'm pretty sure it's an OS X issue. As I noted above, I have the same problem with Simplify Media and with my Canon Network Monitor tool (allows remote wireless scanning across the network). They are all set to allow access to incoming connections in System Preferences, but I get popup messages for them every time they start.

In the case of EyeConnect, this delay prevents the HR2x from "seeing" them on the network and thus "Music & Photos" doesn't even appear in the menu unless I turn off my firewall, stop EyeConnect, and then restart it. Every time my computer goes to sleep this issue recurs (big problem for a laptop  ).

So far I haven't seen any solutions to this issue from the Apple Forums.


----------



## bobnielsen

EyeConnect has been working great for me, although the progress bar doesn't work. I'm still on 10.4.11. I wish transcoding was supported, but I suspect my G4 Mini doesn't have enough horsepower for that anyway. Fortunately I got Visual Hub a week before it was discontinued.


----------



## LameLefty

bobnielsen said:


> EyeConnect has been working great for me, although the progress bar doesn't work. I'm still on 10.4.11. I wish transcoding was supported, but I suspect my G4 Mini doesn't have enough horsepower for that anyway. Fortunately I got Visual Hub a week before it was discontinued.


I updated EyeConnect after I posted and sure as heck, the first thing that happened is OS X asked me for permission to allow outside connections, even though it's already set to do so in the Security permissions pane. Something's borked in a settings file. If I could figure it out I'd be a happy camper. I've tried deleting all app-specific security preference in the firewall and re-adding them, I've repaired permissions (no issues there), and I've scanned the likely looking plist files to trash but no dice. I may have to submit a formal bug report to Apple. :nono:


----------



## Gbsnplr

I have installed EyeConnect but 1) I don't see it listed in the Library folder and 2) in the EyeConnect section there are no UPnP AV Devuces Found and trouble shooting tips?

Thanks


----------



## bobnielsen

Gbsnplr said:


> I have installed EyeConnect but 1) I don't see it listed in the Library folder and 2) in the EyeConnect section there are no UPnP AV Devuces Found and trouble shooting tips?
> 
> Thanks


On your Mac, go to System Preferences (click on the apple on the left side of the top bar) and select EyeConnect. After it comes up, click on Start and it should find the DVRs within a few seconds. See the attached screenshot. If that doesn't work, try turning the Mac's firewall off.


----------



## Gbsnplr

Is there anything on the dvr I need to setup? I have it networked. I also notice I am not able to connect to the internet but it seems I have a connection to the network.


----------



## Voix des Airs

EyeConnect 1.6.4 isn't working here for me either under vanilla 10.6.2. A much older version of EyeConnect had been working fine under 10.5. EyeConnect never finds any devices (and there are several on the network). Clicking the "Stop" button in the Pref Pane does nothing by the way, it just continues to show "EyeConnect is running".


----------



## bobnielsen

Gbsnplr said:


> Is there anything on the dvr I need to setup? I have it networked. I also notice I am not able to connect to the internet but it seems I have a connection to the network.


An indication that it is connected to the network may be false. I believe that it only indicates that there is a physical connection to an adapter or router. If you can get the internet connection working, your DVR may also see EyeConnect.


----------



## SFNSXguy

I don't understand many of the previous posts. While I'm far from a Mac "power user" I have been running Eyeconnect (1.5.1) for quite some time with zero issues. My Mac OS is 10.6.2 it is running on a MacBook Pro and on my wife's big iMac. We're networked via ethernet cables (hard wired). There are two HR20-700s on our network (0x368) both HRs see both computers (when they're on). Everything works fine. ?????? Just dumb luck? BTW I DO use the OSX firewall.


----------



## MartyS

Yeah, once I turned on the firewall, Ive lost music, photos and more on all of my HR's, even though EyeConnect shows that they're connected. Ive tried start/stop, and even re-booted all the HRs to no avail.

Hopefully someone will figure out how to work around the firewall, since I realy don't want to run my macs without any type of firewall at all.


----------



## LameLefty

MartyS said:


> Yeah, once I turned on the firewall, Ive lost music, photos and more on all of my HR's, even though EyeConnect shows that they're connected. Ive tried start/stop, and even re-booted all the HRs to no avail.
> 
> Hopefully someone will figure out how to work around the firewall, since I realy don't want to run my macs without any type of firewall at all.


Yeah, I'm getting pretty convinced based on reports on the Apple Forums that there's some kind of bug in the firewall settings stemming from one of the point updates to 10.6. Hopefully it will be fixed soon.


----------



## machavez00

Weird, I'm not having any issues so far after loading SL. I did wait until 10.6.2 was out.


----------



## jaytbird

Works but......really doesn't
I have Eye Connect 1.6.2, Mac Mini 1.6 Mhz running OS X 10.5.8.
I use Streamclip to convert movies to .mpeg files. They show up fine in Media Share and play just fine, even with DTS. Problem is they all quit unexpectedly after 2-3 minutes or in some cases, the audio begins to drop out intermittently. This seems to me to be a transport/bandwidth problem, but I have the DTV box hardwired to the Airport. Any ideas or experiences with this?


----------



## machavez00

You can always try the lastest version of Vuze. It has a media server(Vuze shows on my iMac as "Vuze on iMac), built in transcoders for the XBox 360, PS3, and the HR2X. you drag and drop the file to the device, it will ask what format (choose DirecTV Media Render default). It creates a .vob file.


----------



## bobnielsen

I started by using MPEG Streamclip, but it doesn't handle MP4 files. I have been using VisualHub, which seems to handle everything I have tried. It is no longer supported (I registered a week before the developer quit) but for the bold, the source and a build of the last development version are available at http://www.techspansion.com/.


----------



## pjo1966

machavez00 said:


> You can always try the lastest version of Vuze. It has a media server(Vuze shows on my iMac as "Vuze on iMac), built in transcoders for the XBox 360, PS3, and the HR2X. you drag and drop the file to the device, it will ask what format (choose DirecTV Media Render default). It creates a .vob file.


Weird. My HR21 and HR22 don't show up under devices. My only option is iTunes. I was just watching a video from my computer on the DVR earlier today, so I know at least that one is connected through EyeConnect.

*edit* I see now that Vuze is used in place of EyeConnect.

I opened up the Vuze folder on my DVR, and then had Vuze search for devices. It still didn't come up.


----------



## pjo1966

pjo1966 said:


> Weird. My HR21 and HR22 don't show up under devices. My only option is iTunes. I was just watching a video from my computer on the DVR earlier today, so I know at least that one is connected through EyeConnect.
> 
> *edit* I see now that Vuze is used in place of EyeConnect.
> 
> I opened up the Vuze folder on my DVR, and then had Vuze search for devices. It still didn't come up.


Found the issue. You need to go into the Options, and under Devices uncheck Hide Generic Devices.


----------



## bobnielsen

pjo1966 said:


> Found the issue. You need to go into the Options, and under Devices uncheck Hide Generic Devices.


I don't see any Devices option, either on the left-hand pane or under Options. Vuze shows up on my DVRs under Media Share, but all of the selections say "There are no files in this folder". 

Edit: I just installed Vuze on my Windows 7 computer and Devices showed up both on the left pane and in options. I wonder why it doesn't show up on my G4 Mac Mini?

Edit: To answer my own question--from http://faq.vuze.com/?View=entry&EntryID=336:

*What platforms are supported for devices?*

The devices features are supported on Windows (XP, Vista) and Mac OS X on Intel (10.4, 10.5). Unfortunately we do not support the devices functionality on OS X on PowerPC or on Linux at this time.

Oh, well....


----------



## SB23

Hi 
I am new here 
I use an e mac with 10.4.11 software
I have connected it to a home network using an airport via a router I have a sony bravia TV which is connected to the router 

It all seems to work!! 
I downloaded eyeconnect and that has nearly worked
I am able to access i tunes on my TV screen
However I am unable to access any i photo albums
Can any one advice what I may be doing wrong 

I am very new to this technology and would be obliged for any help
Many Thanks


----------



## machavez00

Make sure sharing is turned on under preferences.


----------



## bobnielsen

SB23 said:


> Hi
> I am new here
> I use an e mac with 10.4.11 software
> I have connected it to a home network using an airport via a router I have a sony bravia TV which is connected to the router
> 
> It all seems to work!!
> I downloaded eyeconnect and that has nearly worked
> I am able to access i tunes on my TV screen
> However I am unable to access any i photo albums
> Can any one advice what I may be doing wrong
> 
> I am very new to this technology and would be obliged for any help
> Many Thanks


Possibly you need to configure EyeConnect so it can see your photos. Bring up EyeConnect (under system preferences) and click on Content. There are some predefined folders but you can add more.


----------



## schnurmac

I need some help. I can see the HR21 on my mac running eyeconnect. Where does my server and files show on the HR21? My set up is as follows. Net to cable modem-wired to Linksys BEFSR41 wired to HR21 ( out to HDDVD) BEFSR41 wired to
|
PS3 
|
PS2
|
Airport Express (bridge mode)
Wireless
|
iMac G5 PC (Leopard 10.5)
|
MacBook Intel ( Snow Leopard 10.6.1)
Also I can see the HR21 and PS3 on my G5 but nothing on my macbook.
Running latest eyeconnect on macbook and an older version on G5.

I can get eyeconnect to see the HR21 and PS3 on my G5 and that is it. Nothing on the macbook. I can stream to the PS3 in wireless mode only with eyeconnect. I tried medialink last night that worked great for the 30 minutes they let you use it for for trial on the G5 for PS3 when I set it to wireless wont do it in wired mode. Please help.. Thanks.

I would like to stream to my HR21 Nothing shows up in menu to play content.


----------



## schnurmac

How come nothing shows up on my HR21? I thought I would get a response here.


----------



## tider

I am new to eyeconnect, I just downloaded it today. I had a couple of questions.

Is mpeg 2 the only format that will play on the HR21 using eyeconect? I am unable to get any of the other formats to play. I read where someone was encoding to mpeg2, so I encoded a short home video to mpeg2 and it played on the receiver.


I converted the video from .mov to mpeg2 using ffmpegx and I was able to get the video to play on my HR21, but it didn't have any audio. Do I have to convert all of my videos to mpeg2 to be able to play on the directv receiver?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## bobnielsen

tider said:


> I am new to eyeconnect, I just downloaded it today. I had a couple of questions.
> 
> Is mpeg 2 the only format that will play on the HR21 using eyeconect? I am unable to get any of the other formats to play. I read where someone was encoding to mpeg2, so I encoded a short home video to mpeg2 and it played on the receiver.
> 
> I converted the video from .mov to mpeg2 using ffmpegx and I was able to get the video to play on my HR21, but it didn't have any audio. Do I have to convert all of my videos to mpeg2 to be able to play on the directv receiver?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


Yes, MPEG2 is the only format which the DVR will play. Any other format must be either converted or transcoded (EyeConnect does not do video transcoding although it will transcode MP3 audio files to LPCM). If the audio of your video file is AC-3/DD5.1, the file must be in TS (transport stream) format to get sound. That can be done with ffmpegx by selecting MPEG-TS (I have also used MPEGStreamClip and Visual Hub to do the conversions and they can output transport stream).

I understand that Vuze has some transcoding capabilities, but that is only supported in the Intel version, not PPC, so I haven't tried it on my Mac.


----------



## tider

Thanks for the help.


----------



## machavez00

1.6.5 is out. 
http://dl.elgato.com/eyeconnect/support/downloads/eyeconnect_165_376.dmg


----------



## machavez00

1.6.6 has been released
http://dl.elgato.com/eyeconnect/support/downloads/eyeconnect_166_414.dmg


----------



## machavez00

1.6.7 has been released
http://dl.elgato.com/eyeconnect/support/downloads/eyeconnect_167_464.dmg


----------



## machavez00

Elgato has released the first Intel only version. 
http://dl.elgato.com/eyeconnect/support/downloads/eyeconnect_1610_561.dmg


> Welcome to EyeConnect 1.6.10!
> 
> What's new in EyeConnect 1.6.10?
> 
> First Intel-Only Version of EyeConnect
> 
> EyeConnect 1.6.10 and all future EyeConnect updates are only available for Mac computers with an Intel processor. Power PC processors are no longer supported. EyeConnect 1.6.10 will work on an Intel Mac with OS 10.5.8 or better. However, we recommend Mac OS X 10.6.6 or later with all software and security updates installed.
> 
> Bug Fixes
> 
> Compatibility with EyeTV 3.5.1.
> Fixes a problem with ALAC files and Naim UnitiQute.
> Certain AIFF music files no longer playback silent.
> 
> System Requirements
> 
> EyeConnect requires an Intel Macintosh computer with built-in USB 2.0 ports, and Mac OS X 10.5.8 or later. We recommend Mac OS X 10.6.6 Snow Leopard with all software and security updates installed.


----------



## LameLefty

I hope EyeConnect has finally figured out how to interact with the 10.5+ firewall. It's the only app I have that simply doesn't want to traverse the firewall correctly. I have and use Plex, AirVideo and a few other media servers, and EyeConnect is the only one that can't seem to get this right on my system. :nono:


----------



## bobnielsen

machavez00 said:


> Elgato has released the first Intel only version.
> http://dl.elgato.com/eyeconnect/support/downloads/eyeconnect_1610_561.dmg


Still no video transcoding 

I'll stick with iSedora.


----------



## machavez00

The website says iSedora is Snow Leopard 64 bit only? 


> Compatible with Windows XP, Vista, Windows 7 - both 32 and 64-bit, Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard (64-bit)


----------



## bobnielsen

machavez00 said:


> The website says iSedora is Snow Leopard 64 bit only?


I knew it was Intel-only but wasn't aware of that. I didn't try it until I bought the latest model Mini, which came with 64 bit Snow Leopard.


----------



## machavez00

I tired iSedora on my 2.4Ghz dual core iMac Running Snow Leopard. It runs and transcodes on the fly quite well. It has the opposite problem Eyeconnect with some of my podcasts. There is one podcast it was playing sped up. iSedora is playing another one slowed down. Other than that I my switch to iSedora because it eliminates the need to transcode video. The other difference is the way the two have media organized.


----------



## machavez00

1.6.11 released. Tested for Lion compatibility 
http://edgedownloads.elgato.com/eyetvdownloads/support/eyeconnect_1_6_11_568.dmg


----------



## machavez00

1.7 released. Tested for Mountain Lion compatibility

http://dl.elgato.com/eyeconnect/support/downloads/eyeconnect_17_608.dmg


----------



## machavez00

EyeConnect has been discontinued.


----------

